# The Reserve Thread- A Merged Collection of Q & A's



## Yard Ape

Soldier of Fortune asked:


> While on the topic of reserves, do you guys think it would be possible to go to school and be in the reserves at the same time, would it be to hard to do homework and train?  I guess what im trying to ask is if the reserves are doployed very often, so would I would miss school very often if i did join? How long would a reserve units tour be?



You can go to school and join the reserves without either having an adverse affect on the other.  In fact, in Ontario, you can join the reserves as part of your schools Co-op program and get highshcool credits for it.

 Yard Ape


----------



## Gunner

I joined the Reserves in Grade 11 at the age of 16 and never looked back.  Sometimes it was tough getting up on Monday mornings to go to school (grades 11 and 12 as well as university) after a long training weekend.  Although there was frustration at times I always felt alot of pride for "doing" something on my weekends vice working at a job flipping burgers.  I‘ve completed over 16 years now and well on my way to 17.


----------



## fortuncookie5084

I‘m in school full time and have no problem working around either exercises or school work.  If someone cannot make it all work then there is an organisational problem...


----------



## ender

It‘s best to join the reseves, when you‘re in school because you have your summers off.

I did my QL2 on weekends while I was in OAC with a full course load of physics, calculus, algebra and chemistry (we‘re semestered) and I did fine.  Now I‘m in University.  I find the reserves to be a great break from school: you forget about and deal with a different set of problems.

I wouldn‘t have done the co-op program though.  For several reasons.
a) I had an insane course load as it was, I didn‘t have the time to take army courses
b) you don‘t get paid
c) if you break your leg halfway through the course, you lose your credit
d) The courses arn‘t as good.  I know some people who did co-op, and there were only  3 people on thier course.  The did about an hour of army stuff a day.  You need it in a  continuous bloc. (at least the weekend)

If you are in school you have your summers off anyway, do it in the summer or on weekends and get paid.

(some areas have no other option except co-op though)


----------



## Disturbance

I just started the reserves and I am in second year university. One night a week and one weekend a month is NOT A PROBLEM TO DO. You could even have another job I bet and still make the grade. In uni you get a 4 month summer as opposed to 2 in high school and I will only be gone for just over 2 months. So I mean that even isnt that bad at all and think about how much sweeter it is to tell ppl what you did in your training over summer as opposed to selling clothes all day (which is what I do)


----------



## Soldier of Fortune

When do you guys think is an appropriat time to join the reserves, e.g.Summer, Winter, etc.?


----------



## McG

You have to decide what you want to do first.  Some units will only recruit during one season.  If you are intrested in joining the unit, you must join at that time.  Most units will run a QL2 course through the winter, and then send the graduates onto QL3 that summer.  Some Combat Arms trades also run combined QL2/3‘s during the summer.

As for Co-op courses, my regiment runs them for a full morning each day of the week.  The candidates do not get paid for these days.  However, they occasionally train on weekends for range and field exercises and they do get paid for these.  It is not uncommon for the Co-op course to cover all the required material early and cover addidional areas which may be poorly covered in the training program or introduce areas of the QL3 course.


----------



## ender

Since you live in Toronto, I have a pretty good idea of your options, and you have a lot.

You can do a weekend QL2 course through the year, and then do you QL3 in the summer.  Or, if you are going infantry you can take a combined 2/3 course.  The engineers also offer 2‘s in the summer, after which you can go to Gagetown NB for your 3‘s.  You can also do co-op.

The big advantage of living in Toronto is that you can choose your trade and your unit, and you have a lot of options availible.  This isn‘t nessesarily the case in other parts of the country.


----------



## Soldier of Fortune

I actualy live outside of 
Toronto but my parents said that if I join it might as well be in Toronto, however I live pretty close to CFB Borden, do you guys know of any reserve units there or a web site I could find that out?


----------



## ender

I think the unit out there (correct me if I‘m wrong anybody) is the Grey and Simcoe Foresters (infantry, otherwise known as the G&SF)  Some guys from my unit live out there and drive in to Toronto.  I think you have to do the co-op program there, but I‘m not sure.  Plus, this stuff changes from year to year, so by the time you join up it might be different.


----------



## portcullisguy

After years of hmming and hawwing, myself and a colleague from work (Canada Customs) finally convinced eachother to join the CF Reserves, specifically, the 48th Highrs (assuming they take us).

A little background -- aside from my grandfather, I am the first generation of the last 7 I am aware of to not serve in the military.  My uncle, and all ancestros before my paternal grandfather, all served in the Royal Navy, as officers.  My maternal grandfather served in the CF in WWII as a truck driver (I have no idea what regt).  I am 26, and realize with no university, and working full-time in Canada, there is no chance of me going to Britain to join the Royal Navy and continue the tradition.

Therefore, since working for customs, I have had a keen interest in serving part-time, and perhaps establishing a new tradition of service.  Initially I was interested in ARMD, but after a couple of years of attending armouries to speak to recruiters, I found the parade nights conflicted with my personal life.

Finally, mad terrorists flew airplanes into the World Trade Center, the Pentagon, and Pennsylvania, and I decided now more than ever I should be making a contribution to the military.  A friend and I decided on the 48th Highlanders, as I mentioned - both of us have some Scottish background, he more than I.

I am now awaiting the security checks, interview and medical, and am hoping to be enrolled in time for the next QL2 on Jan 5/6.

I am interested in eventually CFR‘ing, although I want to acquire a solid infantry soldier background before I do so.  In particular, I am interested in learning recce skills and leadership skills (although I was a gnat‘s hair‘s width away from picking W TECH L instead of INF, as in my civilian job I am looking for experience in firearms training).

My question to everyone is:  What should I expect of the CF?  What should I expect of QL-2/QL-3?  What should I expect of infantry in the primary reserves, and in particular, the 48th Highlanders (anyone here from the 48th?)

I am aware there are many, many issues plaguing the CF - this is one of the reasons why I did not join sooner: I have an aversion to bovine scatology (but then again, I already work for the federal gov‘t, so I should be used to it).  As a PTE am I going to be treated with disdain and contempt by younger superior ranks or reg force people I come into contact with?  Are opporunities to learn skills and advance in rank realistically available to me?  Does anyone here see a realistic expansion of the CF in the future?  Are opportunities present for NATO/UN service to infantry from the primary reserves?

When I filled out my application a month ago, a warrant officer asked me to complete the "hobbies and interests" part and the additional info paragraph.  I asked if it were mandatory, and he replied that a candidate who has filled it out might be selected over one that hadn‘t.  I looked around the office (I was the only potential applicant there at the time) and said, "Warrant, forgive me, but I don‘t get the impression that you guys are kicking too many applicants outta here these days."  A Lt. standing nearby let out a chuckle.  The CF need people, but are they taking steps to retain the ones who come?

The pay rate is $66.98 for a full day, as a PTE.  In contrast, my civvy job pays $22.36 per hour, exclusive of shift premiums.  I am obviously not joining for the money.  What steps are they going to take to make me feel welcome?


Your thoughts are appreciated...

portcullisguy


----------



## Pikache

> I looked around the office (I was the only potential applicant there at the time) and said, "Warrant, forgive me, but I don‘t get the impression that you guys are kicking too many applicants outta here these days." A Lt. standing nearby let out a chuckle. The CF need people, but are they taking steps to retain the ones who come?



I also wonder that.

I‘ve been trying to join the local reserve unit, Royal Highland Fusiliers since late Sept. and still not in.

My story is, I‘ve tried to get in the RMC in Jan, but failed. The office in Toronto keeps my file on record, as I did do the aptitude test.

Now I‘m in first year at U of Waterloo and wishes to join the Reserves. So I asked the Hamilton office (where my area applications get processed) to ask a file transfer from Toronto so I can continue the application process. 

4 weeks later, haven‘t heard from them yet. I‘ve decided to go to the local recruiting office and fill out another application. They tell me they want my old application file, so I could skip the aptitude test.

4 weeks later, I haven‘t heard from them. Calling does not help, as I am told that they are still waiting my old file to transfer from Toronto.

So I called the recruiter for Royal Highland Fusiliers to call the Hamilton office and find out what‘s going on with my application. He can‘t get any straight answer either.

Some person I‘ve contacted will now try to help me out. And I shall continue to wait.

But I fear that at this rate, I may not get sworn in to take the QL2 my unit is holding starting in January. And since I want to go home for Christmas, I don‘t even know if I‘ll be around if I have to take the tests and the interview.

Suffice to say I‘m very, very frustrated. It shouldn‘t take 2 month for a file transfer of ANY kind. 

I won‘t be surprised if many potential recruits go away because of inefficientcy of CFRCs.

My family also has a military tradition. Some of my ancestors, I‘m told, were generals during Koryo dynasty in Korea and my father has served his term with Republic of Korean Army.
Right now, I also plan to make CF a career, as I want to go officer after my university years are over and perhaps start a new family tradition.

But if this is the state that CF is working in even after 5 years, I think I‘ll kick the bucket and find something else as a career, or go join the British Army or the Foreign Legion.

Thanks for letting me vent my frustration


----------



## Infanteer

What to expect...lots of bull****, a recruiting process that takes four months, an underfunded organization, little public sympathy, lame PC regulations being dumped on you by a Department that has no idea what is happening, and a weak set of standards that leave much to be desired.

What you get...The best job on the face of the earth.

Satisfaction of doing what most people only dream about, working with the best group of individuals around, and working under kick-***  NCO‘s who can cut most of the bull**** away and still challenge you.

Your questions are pretty broad so you‘ll have to look around the board for answers; these have all been asked before.  Welcome to the club, get ready for a ride. I would have never thought a year ago when I signed up that I would be getting ready to go to Bosnia now.  Anyways, I wouldn‘t expect to get on that Jan. course as the recruitment process is long and agonizing and usually takes about 4 months.
(P.S. You live in Toronto, why not go to the Queen‘s Own Rifles.  They are the only reserve unit with jump status and I hear its the only militia unit worth being in right now.)


----------



## King

Well, since this is the place for new recruits to complain I throw in my hat.My situation is not really bad, at least not as bad some others. 

I said before that the recruiting process wasn‘t too bad but now that i think about it, it is. I applied in early Sept., did my interview and medical in early Oct., did my PT test in early Nov. If I had been a guy just walking in off the street with a casual interest I would have told them to forget it long ago. Rigt now I‘m waiting for the CFRC to send my file over to the unit so they can give me a call. The recruiting office, the Armoury, and NDHQ are within the same city block so all someone has to do is walk across the damn street. Like every other university student I‘m outta here in a couple of weeks and the QL2 begins at the start of Jan. I‘m far from panic, but I do hope they get around to it before I leave.

Everytime someone from the CFRC phoned me they would always ask if I was still interested. "We can book you for a PT Test if you‘re still interested."
I guess they get a lot of people quitting the process half-way through.


----------



## Andrew

well this seems like the place to not be happy with recruiting so heres my story.
  I sent in my application in early june this year hoping to get on my QL2 ASAP after the summer but I got no contacts for 2 months so i went down.  The recruiter told me my papers were gone down to Ottawa so I was happy and hoping to get the tests done.  1 and a half months went by and no word so I decided to call the office.  Someone went and looked and came back laughing on the phone saying my papers were all dusty and havent been moved for awhile.  Needless to say she said she would rush them (if that is possible) and I really hope she is.  
   I personally have no interest in stopping getting in and hope to make a life long career with the CF.  

Can someone help me I am going Reg F. Infantry, how often are QL2 courses held?  
Thanks Andrew


----------



## portcullisguy

Thanks for all the interesting replies.

It seems that the recruiting process takes some time -- everywhere except Toronto.  Unless the CFRC is feeding me bull (which I gather is quite possible), they seem to think there is still plenty of time to make the QL-2, assuming the security check comes back quick enough.

I applied Nov. 2-ish, and did my CFAT and the physical fitness test on Sunday the 25th.  Yes, on a Sunday, they had government workers working in a government building, and quite a number of applicants.  Had I not been missing my two letters of reference, the file would be sent for security checks already.  I will have them by Friday and hopefully will be able to do the interview & medical before the Christmas stand-down.

My friend who I am joining with didn‘t make it down to put his application in until a couple weeks after me.  He tests in early December sometime.  He is also a former member, QOR actually, so from what I hear, his application will take a long time no matter what, because they will have to obtain his file from Ottawa, and the regiment we are joining (the 48th) will have to review it to see if they want him (based on his previous discharge, etc.).

Chances are I‘ll be in before him.  I don‘t know if he can skip the QL-2 or not, though.

Since I work for the federal government already, I am well aware of bull**** and poor management, having seen plenty in my 4 years as a customs inspector (a caveat: customs is full of great people, the ‘bad‘ ones are only a minority - I don‘t hate my job at all).  Some people have said to me "get ready to have a 19 year old corporal give you a bullocking" and as a 26 year old PTE, I am not sure how I will take that.  Hopefully I will swallow my pride and accept it as part of life in the army for a newbie like me.

I don‘t expect my brief experience in the air cadets to be of any value whatsoever, and I will probably avoid mentioning it casually since I will likely not be taken seriously then.

I do look forward to working with some of the best soldiers on the face of the earth.  Having known many people who are or were in the CF, I have formed the opinion that, given our few resources and near total lack of funding, our soldiers consistently make the rest of the world look like whining amatuers (especially the Americans), with the exception some very professional Brit units.

As I mentioned, I plan to eventually CFR, once I am in.  I believe totally that I must first learn the "trade" of soldiering, before learning to lead them.  Hopefully my assessment is correct in that this will make me a better leader, and help gain the respect of the people I hope to lead.

In short, I believe I have the correct mental attitude for the job.  Hopefully the CF agrees!

Thanks again!


----------



## towhey

Welcome to the most noble, exciting and rewarding vocation on Earth.  

What to expect?  As cliche as it sounds, expect to make it want you want it to be.  As an infantryman, you‘re joining the ultimate generalist occupation -- infantry do everything under the sun.  Not all at once, and not even in the same career, but look anywhere and there‘s likely to be an infanteer there -- or the shadow of one who has recently passed by.

As others have already told you, you can expect to experience the most amazing form of camaraderie, teamwork, leadership known to humanity.  You can expect to take lessons away from your military experience that will put you heads and shoulders above your peers at work in terms of management and leadership competencies.  Even as a recruit, you will be learning leadership and management skills that could cost you tens of thousands of dollars and years of experience to garner in the civilian world.  Use it wisely.

What will the CF do to make you feel welcome?

Good question.  If the army is switched on, this is what they‘ll do:  They‘ll challenge you, test your limits of endurance -- not only physical, but psychological and otherwise.  They‘ll make it easy to want and get out.  Those who stay despite this are more likely to be the "right few" than those who leave.  And, the "right few" can be trusted to find a solution to any problem.

My advice:  If you haven‘t already read the book "Starship Troopers" by Robert A. Heinlein, I highly recommend reading it now.  It is, hands-down, one of the best interpretation of the warrior spirit I‘ve ever read.  It postulates a fictional (science fiction, in fact) army where it is hard as hell to get in (not far from the CF experience as I hear it told on this forum! *s*) and easy as a sneeze to get out.  The result: only the committed remain.

Welcome to the business.  Good luck!

Mark


----------



## Art Johnson

I am surprised that Bossi and Master Blaster have not welcomed you to the Glamour Boys. I was also a Customs Officer while I was with the 48th I am now a member of the Museum Committee. I hope you will enjoy your time in the 48th I know I did.

Art Johnson


----------



## Andrew

> Originally posted by towhey:
> 
> My advice:  If you haven‘t already read the book "Starship Troopers" by Robert A. Heinlein, I highly recommend reading it now.  It is, hands-down, one of the best interpretation of the warrior spirit I‘ve ever read.  It postulates a fictional (science fiction, in fact) army where it is hard as hell to get in (not far from the CF experience as I hear it told on this forum! *s*) and easy as a sneeze to get out.  The result: only the committed remain.
> 
> Well I took your advice Towhey and went out and bought Starship Troopers and just finished reading it yesterday and WOW it was amazing and if the infantry has that much comodery(can‘t spell it) towards each member then I really can‘t wait even more to start my QL2/3.
> 
> Is there actually that much pride in the Units?  Like is there total competition to make yourself and your unit the best?(that might be a stupid question)
> 
> Also I know that your buddies or your lifeline during basic and so on but is there a time when in an infanteer‘s career where he has to start to only depend on himself or will there always be that buddy there?  Why I am asking is because I heard that on your JLC course it is almost like basic training but there are no friends to help you out during the course.  Am i wrong about this?
> 
> One more question,  How often is the QL2 course held in St Jean?  And on course would I only be doin my basic training with infantry people or would all combat arms be on the same course or would non-combat arms personel be on course aswell?
> (I hope these questions all made sence)
> 
> Andrew


----------



## GPMG

Andrew: 

With respect to JLC being a course where you can‘t count on buddies... I‘ve heard the same thing from many people as well, but my experience has been quite different. Team work is a huge part of it. Without cooperation from the other candidates, you will get nowhere. When it is your turn to have your leadership assessed, and your buddies are blading you by slacking off, then you will not pass your assessment.


----------



## Macc989

What to expect.  Well I joined back in 1994 and didn‘t have a damn clue what I was getting into.  I thought it would be the best damn job on earth, and it was.  It was a rough go on QL2/QL3 I wasn‘t in shape and wasn‘t sure what to expect but it was worth it.  I served for three and a half years before leaving the forces and in that time I met some of the best people (and a few of the worst people) on earth.  I did things I never thought I would and walked away from the whole experience with some of the coolest memories on earth.  I was lucky enough to get a machine course when they still offered the 50 cal to reservists (which was just awsome) I rappeled, I participated in live fire ambushes, I fired all kinds of interesting weapons (I had never fired a rifle before in my life), and I met some of the greateset people ever.  Be warned though, the public will not appreciate what you do.  Many (so called Canadians) will mock what you do, some Reg force members will make of you for being a part time soldier (granted some reservists make fun of Reg force members) your unit will be underfunded, there will be Garrison soldiers in your regiment that only show up for the "fun stuff" and for the parties but never seem to get kicked out for never showing up for actual training, but you will be a part of a great institiution.  The infantry is the best part of the Armed Forces, If your lucky enough to meet Mcpl Silva, Mcpl Doman, Cpl Cumbers, Sgt Chism, Mcpl White, or Cpl Ellard (ranks may have changed it‘s been a while) you will be especially lucky.  These men are some of the best soldiers the forces have ever seen and I miss having served with them.  A final not Rick (Cpl Cumbers) if your reading this I never should have left, you were right.


----------



## portcullisguy

> Originally posted by Art Johnson:
> [qb]I am surprised that Bossi and Master Blaster have not welcomed you to the Glamour Boys. I was also a Customs Officer while I was with the 48th I am now a member of the Museum Committee. I hope you will enjoy your time in the 48th I know I did.
> 
> Art Johnson[/qb]



Thanks for the welcome, and sorry for the delay in replying...

I recall the 48th from my air (space?) cadet days at Moss Park, as they had band practices on our parade nights often, and they were working on Scotland the Brave (aka O‘er the Sea).  I knew a couple people who were in for a time.  Davidson isn‘t my clan, but the lads seem right enough.

There are many customs officers in various reserve regt‘s.  A couple 2 Int, 1 is a GGHG Capt., one is a CIC, and some others infantry in various places.  Working in the "fed" lends well to time off, etc., for military service, I guess.  Where (and when) did you work for customs, Art?


----------



## portcullisguy

> Originally posted by Macc989:
> [qb]What to expect.  Well I joined back in 1994 and didn‘t have a damn clue what I was getting into.  I thought it would be the best damn job on earth, and it was.[/qb]



I have an _idea_ of what to expect, but not really.  Only second hand info.  I know it won‘t be all s***‘s and giggles.



> [qb]It was a rough go on QL2/QL3 I wasn‘t in shape and wasn‘t sure what to expect but it was worth it.  I served for three and a half years before leaving the forces and in that time I met some of the best people (and a few of the worst people) on earth.  I did things I never thought I would and walked away from the whole experience with some of the coolest memories on earth.  I was lucky enough to get a machine course when they still offered the 50 cal to reservists (which was just awsome) I rappeled, I participated in live fire ambushes, I fired all kinds of interesting weapons (I had never fired a rifle before in my life), and I met some of the greateset people ever.
> [/qb]



Sounds like loads of fun.  I‘ve always wanted to learn how to rappel.  Not worried about falling, either... only worried about stopping at the bottom!  I wish I could say how many years I have in mind as a target to go in for, but I don‘t know till I get there.  A CD would be nice.  But at the end of the day, if I find I don‘t have the time to contribute, I wouldn‘t see the point in staying in.  If I stay in the public service, they give you the time off.



> [qb]Be warned though, the public will not appreciate what you do.  Many (so called Canadians) will mock what you do, some Reg force members will make of you for being a part time soldier (granted some reservists make fun of Reg force members) your unit will be underfunded,[/qb]



heheh... well I‘m used to being unappreciated by the public.  Afterall, I am a customs officer!  Nobody likes having their bags searched, and fewer still like to pay tax on something they already bought!  It‘s too bad that the reg‘s and the res‘s have such animosity for eachother at times.  I can see both points of view.  But it doesn‘t mean I "get" it.

I won‘t quote any more... but thanks for your input!


----------



## Andrew

ok I would just like to know....is it bad to go on ruck marches everyday for training or would you rather suggest running?   
And for ruck marches how many miles per hour should a person aim for?  
For running, how long should one mile take to run(as a goal to reach and in the infantry what do they expect of you) also what is the longest anyone has had been made to run? (in miles i mean)

soon to be a proud member of the CF
Andrew


----------



## bossi

okay, okay ... so I‘ve been a little busy lately ...
(don‘t forget - I was away on course at USAF SOS, and we‘ve been busy at work since 11 Sep ... plus I‘ve been "home alone" looking after the wee‘un/experiencing sleep deprivation while the Major has been in Ft Benning ... and I‘m getting ready to go on exercise in Austria and the Netherlands, with a course at the Pearson Peacekeeping Centre inbetween ... get the picture?)

Once upon a time I saw the movie "Gallipoli", and made the decision not to become cannon fodder.

If you‘ve already polished off "Starship Trooper" and you‘re hungry for more, check out the "Brotherhood of War" series by W.E.B. Griffin for entertainment (a friend of mine got a glowing sunburn in Mexico on vacation - couldn‘t put the book down, read it nonstop on the beach - ouch) - starts with The Lieutenants, then progresses through The Captains, Majors, Colonels, Berets, Generals and New Breed (if I remember correctly) - it‘s worth reading them in order, and if you can‘t find the whole series I can loan it to you.

Or, if you want to learn more about regimental pride (especially the one you‘re joining), you could find a copy of "Dileas" by Beatty - it‘s out of print, but the library should have it (and, no -  I won‘t loan you my copy).  And, don‘t forget to ask Santa for your very own copy of "Family of Volunteers - An Illustrated History of the 48th Highlanders of Canada" by George W. Beal, Robin Brass Studio 2001 (rbrass@total.net)), ISBN 1-896941-22-2.

What to expect ... what to expect ... hmmm ...
Ya know - some things are best experienced for yourself, firsthand - nobody warned me what it would be like (once upon a time when I enlisted as a private).  One step at a time.

As for recruiting - did that, too - got the tshirt.
One of the reasons you were asked to fill in the "hobbies/interests" section was to help identify whether you‘re a team player, or somebody who prefers to lock yourself in the basement and pull wings off of insects.  Needless to say, if you‘re a lacrosse or hockey player, then you‘re already one step ahead of the others (i.e. after all, these are Canada‘s national sports, lacrosse was called "the little war", and hockey is "war on ice").

The bottom line is this:  you‘re starting at the bottom of the ladder, and there‘s absolutely nothing wrong with that (in fact, some people actually encourage it).  Thus, you‘ve got nowhere to go but up.
Also keep in mind, the military version of "winners never quit, quitters never win" is actually "winners never quit, losers die" (i.e. if a person can‘t hack serving in a peacetime army, it‘s doubtful how long they‘d have lasted on the battlefield during the real thing) - when I get back to the office, I will look up some more eloquent quotes along this vein.

Dileas Gu Brath,
M.A. Bossi, Esquire


----------



## Meditations in Green

The Brotherhood of War series is one of the more enjoyable series I‘ve read.  I am currently reading book 8, "The Aviators". The 9th book in the series, "Special Ops",  was released in hardcover recently. Griffin is a natural storyteller, so the books are pretty absorbing - if I read these books during the summer, I would probably have ended up with a bad sunburn of my own.   <img src="biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" />  

Some of the reccomended reading lists I‘ve seen have good books on them, but I find that they often have the same books on them or that they‘re somewhat old and in need of updating. Maybe this would be a worthwhile new thread? I‘ll post some suggestions soon.


----------



## bossi

Ooops - I forgot to answer the question re: running vs. ruck-marching ... (you know how it is:  too many shortbread, eggnog, etc.)

There‘s no substitute for running (which is a shame, since I don‘t enjoy it - prefer cycling, swimming and HOCKEY).

Similarly, there‘s no substitute for ruck-marching (I‘m not sadistic by nature, but I always enjoy watching "greyhounds" thunder in on ruck marches - i.e. it‘s nice that they can run like the wind ... when they don‘t have to carry anything ... but when is the last time you saw a soldier go into combat empty-handed ... ?)

Thus, it‘s a good idea to do both ... as long as you do them properly/safely/in moderation (i.e. I realise knee replacement operations have greatly improved lately, but it‘s not something to which one should aspire ...).

For running, work on sprinting instead of jogging - too many people "slack off" when they jog, yet their knees/ankles/back still take a pounding ... and spend more time jogging than sprinting - "quality over quantity" sums this one up.

As for ruck marches, you should prepare yourself with a well-rounded fitness program before throwing a gazillion pounds/kilograms on your back and staggering off into the sunset.

There‘s no "quick fix/easy answer" when it comes to being fit to fight.

If it helps overcome the boredom/tedium/reluctance, you can always have a look in the book store and see if you can find a military fitness training book (i.e. Royal Marine Commando, US Navy SEAL, whatever) - there are tons of good civilian fitness books, but maybe what you need is something to keep your interest ...

Shaibu!
MB
(Ooops - I forgot to mention sports - what was I thinking?)  Fitness is important, but the qualities of a well-rounded ATHELETE are also vital - most notably being able to "put it all together" (i.e. it‘s nice if you can run, but it‘s better if you can run and shoot - same as it‘s nice if you can skate, but it‘s better if you can skate, shoot, hit and FIGHT!)
To keep it simple:  Work up a sweat, no matter what you do - and, if you can enjoy yourself while exercising, you‘ll exercise more.
C.U. at the rink!


----------



## portcullisguy

That‘s it then, I‘ve done the medical and the interview, and now just have to hurry up and wait.

Me being a lanky lad, the medical Sgt must‘ve had a sense of humour -- "You‘ll need to start working out, maybe do push-ups or something to work on the upper body... especially if you haven‘t played sports since the fall..."  **** , part of the reason I‘m joining the army is so they can get ME into shape... now he says I should be in shape already!

The interviewer informed me I did well on the aptitude, and therefore had every single military occupation they offer reservists available to me.  He dryly noted that I‘d be one of the older "recruits" doing basic, and that might be a bit funny.

Oh well.. the adventure begins...


----------



## Infanteer

Mr. Bossi is correct about the sprinting.  I jogged between 8-12 km everyday before I headed off for basic, which got me in pretty good shape.  However, when it came down to doing section attacks, all that endurance didn‘t help me in constantly getting up and sprinting from place to place...it was quite the kick in the *** .  When thinking about an ALL-AROUND fitness plan for the military, remember to include both aerobic and anaerobic exercise to maximize the benefits.


----------



## cagomez

Congratulations on your decision to join. You are about to embark on the most educational and exhilirating experience this country has to offer. I have no doubt that you are totally psyked up by all the glory stories people have been telling you. The infantry has been the very essence of all the worlds armies throughout history and you are about to become apart of one of the greatest armies in the world. But remember the infantry is one of the toughest occupations out there. Im not trying to scare You but you will be expected to ruck heavy loads of wpns and equipment long distances in any weather. at times you will get little sleep if any. If you have any doubts quit now because those doubts will be 10x as tempting when you are cold, tired, and hungary. Be prepared. I do though wish you the best of luck and am positive you will become a proud member of the 48th. AS for PT previous replies are correct. I use to run cross-country before I joined but almost died once I had to carry the weight. I started good weight training program and it really helped. On course you wont have access to such facilities so try to fit in a few reps of push/sit/chin ups if you are still allowed to do PT on your own. Stamina is still important though, I ran/bike/swam when I could before course and that helped too. One thing for all new recruits, try to get in to CDN military history. Finding about all the past and present feets that are army was capable of really boosts moral. It makes you want to be apart of the team even more. Even better, try to find unit history on the 48th. I remember seeing a few books on them. Anyway, congratulations on joining the CF and good luck on course.


----------



## portcullisguy

> Originally posted by rceme_rat:
> [qb]Be prepared for it, but don‘t be freaked at being older than most on your course.  My cousin was 29 when she went to Cornwallis.  She‘s up for her CD soon.[/qb]


I would like to be in long enough to:

  - CFR and play the officer role like I know what I‘m doing (after first spending a few years learning to soldier)
  - Earn a combat deficient (CD)
  - Be a part of something that contributes positively not only for my personal benefit and the benefit of others, but so that I can look my ancestors in the eye on my day of judgement and show them I did them proud, whether it be a tour, or even just doing and knowing my job well throughout my career.

I‘m 27 now... I think I can accomplish these goals in the CF, and with a little luck and hard work, I think I will.


----------



## rceme_rat

I think if you are aiming for CFR, you should apply as an offr from day one.  CFRs are few and far between, and only after many years.  I had one Cpl go DEO after earning his degree on the side.  The only CFR I recommended - best candidate I saw in 8 years - didn‘t get the nod.

In short, they are different roles and its probably best to grab the one you know is right for you.  Some people make good Sr NCMs, others good offrs.  And there are some that make excellent soldiers -- but we haven‘t found a good way of compensating that excellence other than promotion out of that role!

Best of luck in any case.


----------



## Andrew

WOW.....i don‘t know how much more things can get screwed up for me!  
     I got a call from the Recruiting center about 3 weeks ago from Sgt. Bloggins calls asking me IF I STILL WANTED TO KEEP MY ACCOUNT ACTIVE cause they haven‘t heard from me for about a year or so...where as i have been calling them like 2 times a month for like 6 months already.  I even went down there once!!  So I was told to call back the next week, so i did.  And that person told me to call back next week after that.  So i did.  Now i called today.  And was told to call back next week!!!!!  (I AM GOING NUTS HERE)... And every single time I call i even tell them my story but it means nothing!!!!    
OH if anyone has some advice please i would appreciate it.  Even if it‘s just stupid please Help

Andrew    not a very happy camper!
soon to be a proud member of the CF(in about 10 years or so most likely)


----------



## Pikache

The recruiting is a long process... I think CFRC deliberately designed it to piss potential recruits off or something.

It took me 4 months to get in, from the day I requested a file transfer of my old application file to the day I got sworn in. I bugged the ****  out of the local CFRC.   

But the wait is worth it. When I put on that uniform for the first time, well, it felt real good, like I belong in it.

I‘m not the best material for infantry. I‘m a short, skinny Oriental kid who just wants to serve, and I know that if I have the guts, the perseverance and the ruthlessness, plus help of my mates, I know I can do this.

Do not let the recruiting process annoy you. There are people out there who wants you in and if you do some research about the Forces right now, you‘ll know that our team needs more people. 

So hang in there... It may take time, but you‘ll get there.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Portcullisguy,
You‘ve been watching this site, added your $00.02 worth, you know the situation, kuku or get off the pot. Don‘t go to Meaford? Don‘t whine. Put up or shut up!


----------



## Jungle

You can‘t join the Army on your own terms, or negotiate conditions... if you‘re not ready for the commitment, then stay out !!!


----------



## Doug VT

Exactly, either you want to do it or you don‘t.  All of us have to make little sacrifices to do the things that we truely want to do.  If you can‘t see yourself doing that, then the army is not the place for you.  In the reserves, your "free" time from civi life is usually your military time, accept it because it won‘t change.  You‘ll just be one of those guys who kicks and screams everytime there‘s an exercise/course to go on.  If that‘s your attitude then you‘re just a waste of rations, taking a position away from someone who really wants to be there.


----------



## portcullisguy

... holy ****, gone for a couple days and come back to more flames than a house fire!

Make no mistake, I want to be here.

However, and as the reserves already acknowledge, my civilian career takes priority.  It has to, since it pays my bills and keeps me fed.

I don‘t have three months to do all three courses this summer.  I‘m not a high school student who lives at home and has summers off.  If I did have that time available, I would have joined the reg force.

That said, I was ready, waiting and willing to do the BMQ on weekends, had CFRC cleared sorted themselves out in time.  But they didn‘t.  No use crying over it.  So I‘ll hurry up and wait.

Anyway, I was happily sworn in last night.

If the next BMQ is only 4 weeks long, at Meaford, and I am told, starting in June, then fine.  But I can‘t do the BMQ, then the SQ, then the MOC, and meanwhile bills aren‘t getting paid and my house is foreclosed.  Unless the army wants to pay my mortgage...

Don‘t mistake this for whining.  The last thing I intend to do is whine.  It‘s just a straight fact.  It‘s one I told them about every step of the way, and they seem to be fine with it, although the unit recruiter was pushing me a bit to at least give up enough time for the BMQ -- which is fine.

My only concern is that I need to know in advance, when I‘m going, so I can make arrangements.


----------



## enfield

3 months? 3 qualifications? Uh? 
QL2, QL3.... that‘s all ya need and all you‘ll get, as far as I‘ve ever seen. And unless things have changed radically recently, that won‘t take 3 months.


----------



## portcullisguy

Sounded like a long time to me too, but this is what the regimental recruiter was telling me.

All three courses could be done from June to August, and I‘d be qual‘d up and badged for the fall.

Like I said, when they start giving me solid information with which I can plan my leave, then I‘ll be able to make solid decisions.

I‘m just happy I finally got sworn in!

November 2001 to April 2002 is less than 6 months, which is break-neck speed from what I understand.


----------



## bossi

So let me get this straight ...

Judging by the nasty replies, several of you seem to think the only people who deserve the join the Reserves are those who can take unlimited amounts of time off in the summer (i.e. anybody with a fulltime job/career need not apply).

Sorry - I do not agree.  If we still accept the concept of a mixed, balanced force (i.e. the all-arms combat team/battle group/combat brigade group/division, etc.), then why would we want to limit enrolment into the Militia to solely students or unemployed bums (... unless the REAL Reg Force agenda is to only generate more cannon fodder ...)?  

Just wondering ...
(and, I just thought better of saying something inflammatory, but decided to bide my tongue - no use pissing anybody off with ignorant comments)


----------



## Jungle

Well Bossi, people wanting to join should be ready for the commitment. Basic trg, QL2-3, is essential and very minimal in the reserves. anything less would be a waste of time. I am not saying people should be ready for a full time commitment, but basic trg is certainly a period for which people should be ready for a sacrifice. If they can‘t do it, maybe it‘s just the wrong time in their life or it is simply too late!!! We shouldn‘t take everyone just because they wanna join.


----------



## bossi

Good point; much more articulately stated than some of the previous ones ...


----------



## portcullisguy

As I have stated ad nauseum (and thanks bossi for backing my view), I have no problem with committing time to res f trg.  In fact, as a federal gov‘t employee, my time is paid for by the department (and thus, the public) anyway!

When customs sent me to Quebec for 9 weeks, that was fine.  The facilities there were quit comfortable and keeping in touch with home to make sure bills/mortgage was paid was not a problem.  Frequent travel weekends permitted me to return home to attend to the inevitable emergencies that homeownership entails.  Another compelling thing is that had I not done the course, my $43,000-a-year job would disappear and I‘d be on the dole, and therefore, homeless.

For the army, I can also commit time.  However, like many full-time workers, 3 solid months all in one go is a lot to ask, just to meet the minimum level of qualification.

I am hoping that they can work with me on this a little.  Otherwise I will have to do the courses on weekends, as was my original plan anyway.

It would be great if I could just up and leave for 3 months again this summer, but it ain‘t gonna work, unless I can maintain frequent communication (and their cost) to my home, and have visitors (my girlfriend would quite rightly kill me if I left town for that long).

Perhaps the army is looking for younger people, or students who have summers off.  But I don‘t think so.  This is why they have weekend courses in the first place.  Had they gotten their act together sooner I‘d be on one already.  As it is I am pleased with how fast (slow?) my recruiting went, and can at least worry about the next challenge (BMQ, etc.) when it arises.


----------



## cagomez

I kind of sympathise. It is alot harder for older guys with kids, jobs, and bills to join up. You really do have to start young. This is when a bit more government support is required. Im not asking for new equipment, aircraft uniforms, weapons or what ever. Just some legislation for job protection and help (time wise, financial help is on the way)for post secondary students. I remember filling out recently a survey for just such a request. I do not think that courses should be rearranged though. You really cant nor should do it on weekends. This stuff is the basics and is suppose to be enough to keep you alive if they #hit ever hit the fan. That kind of training you cannot skimp on. Military training should be service for the country. Any benefit I get out of it is secondary.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

3 months for ql2/3 seens a bit long. Unless they changed ql2 it should be at most 4 weeks while ql3 is also amost 6 weeks. So that would make it 10 weeks = a bit over 2 months.
As for SQ I‘m not sure how that goes, as I started my ql3 prior to change in course layout.
As far as I can gather SQ would just be two weeks (?, equivalent to block one ql3 engr.) in which we learned about the c-6,-c9, mn-72, m-67(?)frag. grenade, and the carl g. As for other trades I will assume that it would be the same (some one pls correct me if I‘m wrong!    )


----------



## portcullisguy

> Originally posted by Fus:
> [qb]You really cant nor should do it on weekends. This stuff is the basics and is suppose to be enough to keep you alive if they #hit ever hit the fan. That kind of training you cannot skimp on. Military training should be service for the country. Any benefit I get out of it is secondary.[/qb]


I hear what you are saying, Fus, and I agree that, generally, training (for anything, not just the military) shouldn‘t be cut-down or made too brief.

But let‘s be frank here.  You don‘t need 4 solid weeks to learn how to march on a parade square, or use basic first-aid, or learn military policy, laws, etc.

A first aid course, with CPR, takes a weekend.  Basic marching shouldn‘t take more than 2 or 3 (getting GOOD at it might be a different story, but learning how to form up isn‘t rocket science).  Ok, yeah fieldcraft might take some time (like, time out in a field perhaps!), military laws & policies can be taught in a day or two in a classroom.  Nothing in BMQ is over complicated, by the sounds of it.  Perhaps I‘m just obstinate, but I don‘t buy the argument that a BMQ is better/worse because it was broken up and not all done at once.

I spent 9 weeks at Rigaud learning how to be a customs officer, and I learned more in the 3 years I did the job BEFORE I went to Rigaud, than I did during those 9 solid weeks.  I still attend courses, regularly, that improve my job-related knowledge and skills, having just finished a two-day course on contraband interdiction today (on my own time, no less).  Training should never stop.  It should be ongoing, always.


----------



## Infanteer

Don‘t start making too many assumptions, as you‘ll find you might be in for a shock....

Probably not though, as there is no standards anymore and your more mature than the average 18 year old recruit.  But don‘t underestimate the importance of Basic Training.  This is not an ordinary civil service job you will be taking on.

Unfortunately, the CF does not seem to recognize the importance of Basic in the socialization of recruits into the institution of the military  Basic training, marching and all, plays such an intergral part in developing a soldier as a trained killer.  The Marine Corps has it right, as Parris Island is a real formative event for a Marine recruit.  We treat ours like just another course; breaking it down over weekends, treating it as (I‘ve seen both) a high school credit course and a Native youth program.  Its discipline and esprit de corps that are key, not so much the skills, as like you said those are truly developed later.


----------



## Marauder

PG, why in God‘s name did you not choose the QOR as your unit of choice? You, via geography, have a potential shot at being in the only Reserve Jump unit in the CF.
No knock on the 48th (my fireteam partner on course was headed for the 48th, and was a good soldier and friend), but holy ****  man, you‘d have a guaraunteed jump slot, assuming you aren‘t a bag.


----------



## enfield

> Originally posted by portcullisguy:
> 
> But let‘s be frank here.  You don‘t need 4 solid weeks to learn how to march on a parade square, or use basic first-aid, or learn military policy, laws, etc.
> 
> A first aid course, with CPR, takes a weekend.  Basic marching shouldn‘t take more than 2 or 3 (getting GOOD at it might be a different story, but learning how to form up isn‘t rocket science).  Ok, yeah fieldcraft might take some time (like, time out in a field perhaps!), military laws & policies can be taught in a day or two in a classroom.  Nothing in BMQ is over complicated, by the sounds of it.  Perhaps I‘m just obstinate, but I don‘t buy the argument that a BMQ is better/worse because it was broken up and not all done at once.
> 
> [/QB]


hmm. Don‘t make assumptions here.
I did my QL2 over weekends and March Break, and see nothing wrong it done this way for the Reserves. 
As I recall, one weekend was devoted entirely to First Aid, your right there. Drill takes forever - 45mins for attention and stand at ease, and that‘s just the beginning... I think I spent most of a day over March break doing "ground arms".  There are a lot of boring basics you have to cover, but they‘re essential. I think drill and C7 will take more time than you think, and ranges can easily swallow a couple days. When i did it a few years ago, most topics were sread out - a period of drill, a period of C7, a period of military law, etc. 
By the time you add up all the classroom and hands-on time, and then add testing time, it amounts to a decent stretch. Plus the old Army favourite of cock. Peronally, I think the Army should be emphasizing the military culture and "breaking you down" more than it seems to in my exerience, but I‘ll leave decisions like that to better men (who have more experience teaching)than I. 

If I were you I would have defintley gone to the QOR - simply because they jump, and no one else does.


----------



## brin11

<snip>Peronally, I think the Army should be emphasizing the military culture and "breaking you down" more than it seems to in my exerience,

 Exactly, the purpose of basic training is not just to push all of this information into your head but to change you as an individual.  Of course you can learn military law/rank structure, etc. in a classroom in a few sessions.  You will.  But, the point is to instill the feeling of teamwork within a section/platoon, whatever.  

The great feeling is not spitting out the rank structure in two seconds flat or grounding arms perfectly; its doing it with people you have spent time with, respect, are sorry to leave and probably never see again and, 10 years down the road, know you can call them anytime for help.

That is the military that I knew.


----------



## Jungle

The most important part of basic trg these days is TEAMWORK !!! To build an effective team spirit, the group needs to have experienced hardship. You cannot build a team when everyone goes home for the night, or the week... you need to live , clean the common areas, pack your kit together. You need to know those around you as if they were family. You need to find each other‘s strengths and weaknesses and help each other out. You can‘t do all that over 6 weekends...


----------



## Brouss

Hey guys, im new to this site. I am really excited about joining the CF. I had my interview,aptitude, and medical, and now am awaiting my medical to come back from Ottawa i think? Well anyway, I have been waiting for about 1 1/2 months, and still havent heard anything, so I phoned and they told me it was to take another 3 or 4 months! wow! I didnt know that processing took so long? If you have any info, id be glad to hear it.


----------



## Pikache

I think there is a BMQ course up  in Meaford starting June... I‘m not sure. Then you can get SQ and MOC Infantry in July and August.

Too late to start weekend courses now, I suppose.


----------



## rolandstrong

Hi All

I formerly served with the Seaforth Highlanders (1993), and have been trying to re-join this year. I placed in my papers this May, and the Seaforths have requested a VFS to find out my history. I had no idea it would be such a delayed process getting back in! I discovered CFRC Vancouver is so understaffed, and the budget is so tight, it could be up to 13 months before I can parade. I would really like to be involved now though, while I wait for this processing. Does this actually happen? Can I still be involved before I am processed? is anyone else out there facing this same situation?  :crybaby:


----------



## Michael OLeary

Re-enrolments do take longer than uncomplicated "normal" recruitment processes, in particularly because of the extra bureaucracy of processing the requests of Verification of Former Service (VFS). 

Until your file has cleared the CFRC and the unit swears you in, you cannot parade or train with them. This is primarily driven by liability issues, and let‘s face it, you do not want to risk getting injured when there‘s no formal employment relationship. Look at the problems soldiers that have been injured while on duty have had in getting pension benefits if the paper‘s not completed correctly and in sufficient detail at the time of injury. 

There is also no form of conditional enrolment allowing units to enrol recruits before their file is finalized by the CFRC.

Mike O‘Leary


----------



## Andrew

Evergreen, from what I know is that if you have been out of the services for 5 years or more then you will have to redue your QL2 and your QL3.  I am not positive on this but am pretty darn sure.  So you will probably not be able to parade with your unit for awhile.

Andrew  :bullet:        :bullet:


----------



## rolandstrong

Thanks for all the feedback. I suppose the bureaucratic loop is part of this game anyway. I know I need to do the re-certs and all, but it would sure be helpful to streamline the process for former service personnel. I know the game, and am keen, thats all...   :boring:   

ducimus


----------



## brin11

Evergreen,

I wouldn‘t worry too much.  I think they give you such a long time line so you‘ll be ecstatic when it comes back earlier.

I just got my VFS back in just over a month.  I really can‘t see it taking a YEAR and haven‘t heard of anyone being close to that long.  If someone here has waited that long, I stand corrected.

Don‘t give up yet.


----------



## brin11

Andrew,

as I stated before...I stand corrected.  I would have to believe that your paperwork was lost somewhere and was not the normal occurrence.  I know several people who all had theirs returned within about a month or so.  Something must have happened to yours.

Sorry to hear of your trouble.


----------



## rolandstrong

It‘s encouraging to hear your response Brin...thanks for that...

I guess this is what they mean by a top heavy, ineffective bureaucracy.

Fortunately the Seaforths are a good regiment, and have been supportive in a time when a great deal seems to be mixed up. What will be will be. I won‘t give it up that easy though....

Cheers!

Ducimus


----------



## sten_sterling

I released in 1999, reapplied in June 2001, still have not even had a medical, CFRC is still generating a VFS. . . .You hit it on the head with the "lost paperwork"  by the CF idea, this was the case with me, and unfortunately many others.  There are many examples of this very occurence, we are not the "exception" rasther the norm when former cf members try to re-enroll


----------



## Troopasaurus

1. joining the reserves at 16 good or bad idea ?
2. air cadet trg i think it will help alot and im used to barrack life and drill and some field work and rifle courses
3. certain school courses i dont want a desk job!! so ive completely shut out busness(sp) education 
4. wich out of the following courses would be the best for the army ?
- AI = athletic instructor
- RCC = rifle coach course
- doesnt matter do whatever i want

so any help i really want recon specialist in the  PPCLI but any infanty engineer or arty is alright field ops is were i want to be. 

thx for all your help


----------



## combat_medic

1. joining the reserves at 16 good or bad idea ?
>>This depends on you. I‘ve met 16-year olds who are mature and able to handle everything the military can dish out, but my experience has been that the slightly older troops (18-20) usually have an easier time at it. For example, there was a 16-yo kid on my basic who had never even done his own laundry before!!!

2. air cadet trg i think it will help alot and im used to barrack life and drill and some field work and rifle courses
>>Again, depends on you. For the love of God, don‘t ever tell anyone that you were EVER a cadet. Also, don‘t go into your training assuming you know everything already. Most ex cadets I‘ve seen on courses are either the most successful or the least successful. They either keep their mouths shut, do a reasonable job and help their buddies out, or they‘re cocky and arrogant, don‘t learn anything, and either fail the course or become mediocre soldiers at best.

4. wich out of the following courses would be the best for the army ?
- AI = athletic instructor
- RCC = rifle coach course
- doesnt matter do whatever i want
>>If you can get the leadership or drill instructor courses, they might come in handy  later on.

so any help i really want recon specialist in the PPCLI but any infanty engineer or arty is alright field ops is were i want to be. 
>>Just don‘t assume you‘re going to get into recce platoon right out of battle school. Be willing to bide your time a little, get more courses, and just take the opportunities as they present themselves. You never know, you may end up hating reconnaisance and get posted in a Mortar platoon or something.


----------



## BestOfTheBest

I am joining the reserves right now and i am 16 years old but later on when i am done high school I would like to go to Regular but if i do go to reg do i stay at like the same rank as i was in the reserve or do i start form like private

and my other questions is I gave in my application papers in the begning of september for the GGFG and they said that they start recuriting in Oct and   said they would call me in october.
and now its october and i was wondereing what if they dont call like if they forget or something. what should i do call back or what?
somone tell me please
thanks


----------



## Zoomie

In most cases you will revert back to being a Private when you CT (component transfer) to the regular force.  All I can say is get as much training done as possible in the way of official courses. (ie BMQ, CAP, MOC, whatever they call them nowadays)  Those courses will most likely be 100% transferable and you won‘t have to do them again.

If they said they were going to call you in October and they haven‘t yet, there is absolutely no harm in giving a call to the GGFG recruitor and letting him/her know that you are still interested.  The recruiting process is long and tedious enough as it is, take the bull by the horns and get involved.  If you want anything for yourself in the army, you have to spear-head the effort, or it won‘t happen.


----------



## Troopasaurus

thanks for all the help and i dont expect to get recon or any courses right after battle school. the recon im talking about is the recon specialist course and the whole crapping in a bag deal well what does JTF-2 do ? SAS ? yup same thing that would make your ruck smell funny tho      i have two excersizes coming up one on the 11th - 13 oct. and another on the 18th-21st oct. the first is at area B and the second is at larsons(sp) bench trg area both are part of the old CFB chilliwack base anyone heard or been to them ?
  :cam:


----------



## Nunquam Retrorsum

In answer to the question about reverting to private upon CT, it depends on how long you‘ve been serving in the reserve...if you‘re a reserve warrant, you certainly not gonna revert to private.  They‘ll calculate how long you actually worked during your time in the reserve and make a approximation of what that translates into reg time. Anything under Master-Corporal has extra-slim chance of going anything but private in the reg


----------



## Argyll_2347

I believe that your BMQ and SQ qualifications carry over to reg force, but not MOC (well, Infantry anyways).  That is what I have been told because I also plan on joining reg-force upon completion of high school.


----------



## Argyll_2347

1.  I joined when I was 16!
2.  I was an Army Cadet for 3 years (left as a Sergeant), all it did that is good for the army is that I knew the rank structure, knew organization (i.e. sections, platoons, companys, etc.), drill, and polishing boots!
3.  If you got those in the cadets, they are good for knowledge, but useless for qualification.  I think that the only thing that carries over from cadets to the army is the para course (but don‘t quote me on that)

heh, recce is the best!


----------



## sgtdixon

Well Im currently with 868 RC(Air)CS and I just took SIC this summer and Graduated 4th in my Sqn. Neways How Long have you been in cadets, if its 5 or more years there is a pay incentive when you join the Military as well as a promotion Incentive    I‘m sending away for my papers in Febuary and hope to be on basic next summer maybe see ya there


----------



## Troopasaurus

im a sgt at the moment but i will be a flt/sgt on oct 24 i am a lvl 4 (this is my fourth year) and i have taken PERT and i am probably taking AI this summer maybe SLC then staff im not sure and do recce platoons use C8‘s at all ? I would love one of those only a 10% loss of accuracy over the C7 with a 26% reduction in size/wieght i have never heard of the promotion and pay incentives but im in on that ! my first ex went off quite well we played "tactical manuvers" 4 times hog tied the chief warrent officer and raided some other cadet camps (746,861,147) 

521 Aurora sqn. is the best air cadet sqn. in BC!!!!


----------



## Argyll_2347

Dixon:  When I was in Army Cadets, I heard a lot of BS about how you could get automatic promotion to Corporal if you achieve WO and NSCE and Master Cadet.  I found out that that isn‘t true.  But, I‘m not sure... your thing could be something that I don‘t know about.


----------



## Zoomie

There is a CFAO that dictates that former Cadets that have attended a national course and have XX number of years in the Cadet League will receive 6 months of seniority.  All this means is that such a person will be promoted to Cpl at 18 months, vice being promoted with everyone else at 24 months (two years).
Good luck trying to find this CFAO, because unless you show it to your Unit, they will not believe you.


----------



## Sharpey

Merit and trade courses are also a factor, not necessarily just time in. Armoured Corps is 24 months plus a QL4 (MOC now?) But then again, I whent three years and two QL4‘s before I got mine. I‘ve been told the extra year I surved as a Super Trooper was because the Unit lost my ROE and apparently I didn‘t parade for a year. You learn fast to keep track of your days!


----------



## BestOfTheBest

what happens after i am done all my test?
when do i do basic training? i am in high school so when would that happen? and how long?
and how long is for them tell they tell me about basic training after the all the test are done would?


----------



## Jarnhamar

If you are interested in going from reserve to reg force i suggest you start from scratch or near scratch. You will probably have to anyways. Unless you have a few years in the reserves you will probably have to do reg force basic training and if your transfering to combat arms, namely infantry, your going to want to do the reg force infantry course not only because you will learn a lot more then the reserve one but you will get more respect in the battalions.


----------



## ninty9

Hey all,

I‘ve been around for a while reading the posts and what not which have already answered a lot of questions for me.

But I do have one specific question that I would like some insight into.

I am a second year college student here in Calgary and I have made up my mind to go into the Army Reserve.  What I need some opinions on is when I should sign up.

As I see it, I have two options.  I either sign up at the beginning of the New Year and start my training in the summer and go back to school in Sept. and continue on in the reserves, or finish my last two years of school and then go into the reserve.

I can‘t really decide on which I could do.  I will go and talk to a recruiter in the New Year so I can see what they have to say, but Iâ€™m also looking for your opinion.

Were any of you in the reserves while you were in school?  Do you regret it and wish you had waited until you had finished school?  Would it be too much work that I would not be able to handle both school and the army at the same time?

Any insight on the subject would be great.

Thanks in advance.

On a side not, I think this site is just great.  I really appreciate the time and effort put in by all the members.  I‘m sure I will be around often from now on.


----------



## Sharpey

Well, I joined the Res when I was in Highschool. I skipped College/University and whent right into a full time job (got lucky). Alot of my fellow soldiers are in school or post secondary education. They miss out on alot of weekends because of exams (so they say). But I say, why wait? Get your Military career starting early. It‘s fun! I wouldn‘t even wait ‘till the new year, go down now, get the paperwork started. One thing you will learn is that paperwork in the Army moves veeery slow. Start the process now, why wait?


----------



## Zoomie

I did Looniversity and Reserves at the same time.  No real hardships.  The extra cash helped out alot.  Weekends were never a real issue, since we all know that the party‘s are during the week at the real bars.  Really helped in the long run too....  Discipline builds a unique way of achieving your goals, both at school and on the personal front.  I don‘t regret my time one iota.

Peace


----------



## ninty9

Thanks for the replies, guys.

Lets say I go and sign up soon.  By the time i‘m accepted etc. and ready for training I may still be occupied with school.  Will the army wait until I have free time to go away to Quebec for Basic?  How much of the training can be done in sections that accomidates someone that is in school?


----------



## NMPeters

From reading your question, I‘m thinking that perhaps you may be a bit confused between the Regular and Reserve Force training and the commitment required of you. The Reserve Force is an involvement with the military on a "part-time" basis. The Reserves train one night a week and one weekend a month. As for going to Quebec for your "basic", I think you are confusing this with the Regular Force training. I am not all that familiar with Calgary, but I‘m fairly sure that they don‘t send their reservists to Quebec for their training. A lot of the Reserve Brigades perform their training locally, and in some instances, even on alternating weekends. You‘ll have to check with your recruiting centre or an Army Reserve unit in Calgary to get more detailed information on that. 

As for the Army waiting for you to have free time before you do your training, the answer to that is no. If you can‘t do the training for whatever reason, you simply can‘t do it. The course will run with or without you, and YOU will have to wait for the Army‘s next course.

I‘d like to point out at this time that there is a new program within the CF that will reimburse a portion of tuition fees for those serving members who are enrolled at a Canadian post-secondary institution. The program will reimburse 50% of tuition or two thousand dollars each September to a total of $8000 to Primary Reserve members who are serving at the time. It is open to full or part-time students. You may want to ask the recruiting centre or the reserve unit about this program to see if you are eliglible.


----------



## Sharpey

Major Peters...This topic of reimbursement came up recently with some fellow soldiers of mine. Does this reimbursement apply for both College AND University as they are both considered post secondary education.


----------



## NMPeters

CANFORGEN 043/01 states:

"Be registered at a Canadian post-secondary institution:
1) for an officer, the university course of study must lead to an initial baccalaureate degree and be suitable for the P Res moc; or
2) for an NCM, any university course of study leading to an initial baccalaureate degree is eligible. As well, any post-secondary course formally recognized as an equivalency for the members MOC is eligible.

Hm. Interesting. Now that I read this thoroughly, this really sucks. They moan and drip about an educated officer corps, but it must relate to my MOC? I guess my attempt to get a degree and eventually a doctorate in geology does not equate to being educated because it doesn‘t relate to my Public Affairs classification. And why the heck  would I want to go get a degree in something I already know about. Would it not be more beneficial for a person to broaden their knowledge base?

I‘m going to research this a bit more and get back to you.


----------



## ninty9

I see.  I thought that no matter if you were Reserve or Regular that we all had to do our training in Quebec.  I thought I had read this somewhere, but perhaps I misintepreted it.



> As for the Army waiting for you to have free time before you do your training, the answer to that is no. If you can‘t do the training for whatever reason, you simply can‘t do it. The course will run with or without you, and YOU will have to wait for the Army‘s next course.


So what would happen If I signed up and got in and everything and I was unable to go to that basic training course beacuse of a time constraint.  I can just wait until the new course comes around with no trouble?  That mean i‘ll be signed up and whatnot but could stil wait a few months before I actually get to do anything?

I‘ll also look into that new program.  Thanks NMPeters.


----------



## Sharpey

I waited 3 months before I started my GMT (what it was then), just bobbed around the unit, observing what they did, whent on ex‘s and did jo jobs, just to get a feel for it. Yeah, so waiting for the next course date is not a problem.


----------



## Pikache

As much as your unit want to get you through the basics for you to be qualified soldier on whatever trade you want, I‘ve seen guys who do only one or two of the basics and is holding off doing their other basic courses until next summer.

If you do want to start parading with your unit next fall as a fully qualified soldier, do expect to do Basic Military Qualification over weekends, and your SQ and MOC course in the summer.
Or you can always wait around and miss the fun.


----------



## ninty9

> I waited 3 months before I started my GMT (what it was then), just bobbed around the unit, observing what they did, whent on ex‘s and did jo jobs, just to get a feel for it. Yeah, so waiting for the next course date is not a problem.


Good to know.  Thanks.



> As much as your unit want to get you through the basics for you to be qualified soldier on whatever trade you want, I‘ve seen guys who do only one or two of the basics and is holding off doing their other basic courses until next summer.
> 
> If you do want to start parading with your unit next fall as a fully qualified soldier, do expect to do Basic Military Qualification over weekends, and your SQ and MOC course in the summer.
> Or you can always wait around and miss the fun.


I see.  The only real thing I was concerned about was that I wanted to wait until I was finished this year of school before I really got into it.  I think I should be OK if I sign up soon and then start in spring/summer and continue on from there.

Out of curiosity, what courses will I need to take to become "a fully qualified soldier"?  Just the Basic, SQ, and MOC?  Also what do these stand for?


----------



## Pikache

Your basics consist of 3 courses.
BMQ or Basic Military Qualification
SQ or Soldier Qualification
MOC or Military Occupation Career (this being whatever you want to be, ie infanteer, engineer, medic, etc)
Every new recruit does BMQ and SQ. Only MOC differs.

You can put your papers in now and ask that your training be done during summer months and come out with only BMQ and SQ, that being your choice. My unit lets people with BMQ and SQ qualification take part in unit exercises and stuff. I don‘t know about units in Calgary. They may just let you lounge around...


----------



## NMPeters

Sharpey:

The answer to your question regarding the education reimbursement is that community college courses will be reimbursed if the course relates directly to the military trade in which the person is employed. 

University courses will be reimbursed regardless of trade or classification for both NCMs and officers.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Sharpey,
When you find the community college that teaches gunnery, radio procedure, afv driving, mine warefare, NBC or any of the other non civvie, unique jobs that relate to combat arms, let me know.     Wouldn‘t want to miss out!


----------



## Sharpey

Recceguy, that was just the laugh I needed after the day I had. I‘ll see if St. Clair offers Theory of Cougar Semi-Indirect Fire 101 and I‘ll let you know.


----------



## NormR

I am looking for info on the reserve namely, information on what is involved with persons who are working full time. 
When the Res. is on Summer Training Course or on a Ex. where I may be away from my regular job for an extendid period of time ie (a week or more). Is there a provision that will allow me to do the reserve training and keep the job I have?


----------



## Lawrence

Unfortunatly at this time there is no job protection for us at this time.  I heard that they "were" workin on that so maybe its just a matter of time.  There is a dept within the CF that talks with employers and trys to work a deal with your boss.  Cant recall what the dept was hopefully someone else will.


----------



## NMPeters

The organization that seeks out employer support for the Reserve Force is called the Canadian Forces Liaison Council. More information on the Council and how it can help you can be found at:

 http://www.vcds.dnd.ca/cres_cdt/cflc/intro_e.asp


----------



## SpinDoc

I think I read somewhere that the bill that provided job security for Reservists was passed in (at the least) House of Commons.  I‘m pretty sure it passed and isn‘t still in the debating stage, although not sure if it has gone through the Senate yet.

If I remember correctly, the bill only provides protection for when the Reservists are called out for an emergency... There‘s no protection for training or for exercises.


----------



## Michael OLeary

The following is a basic outline of the contents of basic training for Reserve candidates:

Basic Military Qualification (Reserve)

Reserve Course duration: 20 training days plus administration time determined by the training establishment. Training day is considered 400 minutes  - 10 x 40-minute periods.

Performance Objectives (PO) and Education Objectives (EdO):

a.	PO 101 - Apply General Military Knowledge (Law of armed conflict; CF policies on substance abuse; Harassment and racism prevention; Physical security; Problem solving; Military policies, procedures, regulations and orders; CF policies on stress management and suicide prevention; Manage personal affairs);

b.	PO 102 - Operate the Service Rifle;

c.	PO 103 - Maintain Physical Fitness Proficiency; (Currently not included)

d.	PO 104 - Perform Drill (Fundamentals of drill; Squad drill at the halt and on the march without arms);

e.	PO 105 - Administer First Aid;

f.	PO 106 - Field Training (Navigate cross-country; Recognize pyrotechnics; Use winter and summer field equipment; Conduct sentry duties; Communicate using a radio; Perform fieldcraft; Apply hygiene and sanitation in the field; Construct shelters);

g.	PO 107 - Operate Under NBC Conditions (Describe the conditions of a NBC attack; React to a NBC attack; Perform survival drills);

h.	PO 108 - Communicate Orally and in Writing (Prepare a memorandum; Communicate orally; Respond to media inquiries);

i.	PO 109 - Maintain Safe Working Environment (Perform duties of fire picket; Prevent fires; Extinguish fires; Identify and correct unsafe working conditions); 

j.	EdO 101 - Identify Professional Development Concepts Affecting Military Personnel (CF career administrative actions; NCM professional development; Social support services available to the CF; CF involvement in national and international affairs; Organization and roles of Canadaâ€™s military; History of the CF and CF medals, orders and decorations; Concepts of leadership and followership; Acts supporting CF policies)

k.	EdO 102 - Leadership in peace and war (Understand Leadership in peace and war; Describe the origin and history of the Canadian army)


Supplemental Performance Objectives

a.	PO 101 - Apply general military knowledge (Describe the Law of Armed conflicts; CF policies on substance abuse; Maintain physical security, Problem solving; Adhere to military policies, procedures, regulations and orders; Comply with CF policies with regards to stress management and suicide prevention; Manage personal affairs)

b.	PO 103 - Maintain physical fitness proficiency

c.	PO 107 - Survive under NBC conditions

d.	PO 108 - Communicate orally and in writing (Prepare a memorandum; Communicate orally; Respond to media inquiries)


----------



## kurokaze

great post.. but I‘m wondering why you said
this:

c. PO 103 - Maintain Physical Fitness Proficiency; (Currently not included)


why is it not currently included?  As I understand
it, there is a Physical fitness test about 2 weeks
from the finish?


----------



## Michael OLeary

The documents I have show that it does not have allocated time within the specified 10 periods per day used for the course length calculation. That doesn‘t necessarily mean that you wouldn‘t be doing some physical training.


----------



## portcullisguy

Michael is right.  I am on BMQ 0203 right now.  Although we do PT almost every morning, the course is run on weekends and they keep reminding us that doing intensive PT for an hour every 2-3 weekends is NOT doing PT, and may be doing more harm than good, unless we are also doing PT at home on our own time.

Throughout the course I have not had the impression that we are being tested in PT, or that we are required to meet a standard.

However, the instructors have been also quick to tell us that we (just infantry, or armour and atry as well?) will be required to do the battle fitness test (13km ruck march, 100m fireman‘s carry with webbing and rifle) at the end of the infantry course.  In other words, we should be sorting ourselves out NOW to get into shape and keep in shape.

Thanks for the info... it sounds like my course to a T... except that our drill has also been with arms.  Perhaps that this is just for grad parade, though, and we are not being marked on drill with arms?

So far, we have learned saluting with arms, order and shoulder arms, general salute - present arms, ground/take up arms, and that‘s pretty much it.


----------



## kurokaze

Well I receieved a little sheet of paper from my
BOTP course outlining what the PT schedule
is going to be like for the remainder of the course.

Basically, the most important thing was that 
there was going to be a PTTest on 26 April 03.
This test (from what I have heard) is going to
based on your benchmark test (i.e. how many
pushups you did before and how many you
can do now) plus some standards.. not exactly
sure what though.

On 27 April 03 we have our BFT.  That one most
assuredly has the 13K ruck march + casuality
evac.

BTW, does anyone know what back extensions
are?

portcullisguy - This weekend will be our 5th
weekend in a row.  Where is your training at?
Mine is at Denison Armoury.


----------



## portcullisguy

We just finished weekend #9, and are done for in-class instruction.

Next trg weekend is 21-23 Feb, and it will be the Nav and Gas Hut at Borden.  Then, 28 Feb-2 Mar for our field trg ex (FTX), also at Borden.

Lovely, eh?  In the dead of Feb, outdoors somewhere at Borden, the snow belt!  Could be worse I guess... could be in the spring, when the entire base is a sodden bog marsh!

Following 2 Mar will be 7-8 Mar, our Grad weekend & parade.

Then we have three of four successive weekends for pre-SQ, with the rest of SQ from 30 Jun-18 Jul.


----------



## Pikache

Pre SQ? What the heck is that?

Ah, the gas hut. Fun fun fun.


----------



## Marauder

I‘ve only done the gas hut once, but I found the CS was great for clearing out my sinuses (I had a colb in my node at the time   )
Other guys were puking their guts out, a few had nosebleeds. I just felt like I‘d swallowed a bottle of Tabasco... now that‘s a spicy meatball!!


----------



## PTE Gruending

For you guys who are yet to go through the hut, here are a few tips:

1. It‘s not going to kill you!

2. No matter what, and I mean it; you are absolutely going to get at least a whiff, if not at least a couple snorts of the gas, no matter how your seal is.

3. Do not cheat/sneak a breath when your are practicing/learning your your NBCD decon drills. You are the one who is responsible for yourself when you are in the chamber, errrr - hut! It will only hurt you if you do not use the correct drills.

4. Avoid wiping your eyes with anything when you get out, try and shower (if you are allowed) ASAP, and get into some new combats. Wash your Respriator well - chances are that you will have to don it sometime after the hut. And believe me, it can still sting.

5. Probably most important of all: Do not panic. I don‘t think anyone has died from the hut, everyones been through it, just another day in the office. Do your drills, stay calm, and live with the small amount of discomfort.


"GAS GAS GAS!"


----------



## Pikache

Man, I did the decontamination drill with that sponge thing, and I guess I wiped myself too much because I had trouble getting the seal back on the gas mask.

Five minutes of trying to get a seal, (or at least it felt like 5 minutes) the sergeant looking at me, and then I coughed a little. He shoves me out of the gas hut with a ‘you suck." Fun fun fun.

Ever tried to do a little fieldwork in NBC suits? Even more fun.


----------



## portcullisguy

Q:  What is pre-SQ?

A:  This year, according to my BMQ crse OC, training is keeping schedules very tight.  A full SQ course (4 weeks) plus a full MOC course (4+ weeks depending on trade) would have meant that some courses would have finished AFTER 16 August.

Apparently, 32CBG wants to send as many people as they can to the CAC/Milcon/whatever-its-called-this-year.  The number I heard was 5,000 from all participants (I know it‘s not only 32CBG).  To meet this objective, two changes have been made this year:

1. There is no more Ex Southern Drive.  At least, not this year.  Some people say it‘s because of budget reasons, but the official line is because they don‘t want the Mon-Fri crowd using up their vacation in March, and not having any left to participate int he CAC/Milcon.  Although this isn‘t an issue for me, Mr. Federal Public Servant, I realize many people only get 2 weeks vacation each year, and they use 1 week for the army, 1 week for themselves.  I would too!  This is 32CBG‘s theory, as I was told, anyway.

2. By having people just off a weekend BMQ course do 3 weekends of SQ before the summer, it allows the brigade to shorten the length of the summer SQ course by a week or more, thereby allowing those troops to complete it earlier, get INF (or whatever MOC) done earlier, and be "badged" in time for CAC/Milcon.

I don‘t think this is a new idea, either.  One re-muster in my sect told me when he FIRST got in, 10 years ago, his first summer was pretty much exactly like that:  Several weeks of basic (TQ1, QL1/2/3 whatever) and then straight into a combined exercise.

So, pre-SQ, then, is a way of shortening the summer SQ by having people do a little of it ahead of time, allowing them to get it done sooner and participate in the CAC/Milcon.


----------



## Jarnhamar

I know a few experenced privates who were told they are not getting promoted to corporal until they take that PWSQ (Platoon weapons support qualification?). I can understand this requirement for brand new privates who just did their summer training  with the new BQ SQ and BIQ courses but these other guys being made to take it im refering to are already completly QL 2/3 qualified. Some of which have QL4 courses...

The PWSQ involves learning the 
-C6 (not sure if its in the sf role)
-9mm pistol
-60mm mortar (with bipod)
and the Eryx (i‘ve never even seen one of these in the reserves before).

Putting every private through this course who wants to become a corporal seems a little off to me. Whn they run the courses will they give each private live 60mm mortars to fire and live eryx missles to shoot? Somehow i dont think thats in the budget. I think its going to be a lot of "pretend your shooting"


----------



## portcullisguy

Just finished the gas hut and nav weekend at Borden.

Had a blast.  Didn‘t even know about the pyrotechnics part, and that was a nice surprise.  The first t-flash and arty sim scared the bejeezuz outta me, but after that I got used to the noise.  I‘m the same way at my gun club... first shot always startles me.

I loved the nav part, and had no troubles myself.  Once the feet warmed up, I coulda gone all day and night.

Sunday morning was the gas hut, and other than the fact it was freezing cold, it was no problem.  In fact, the gas wasn‘t bad at all... minor throat irritation, a little tingly on the face, but mostly it just made us sneeze a lot after.

That seems to be it... next week is the FTX and then we graduate.

Can‘t wait for SQ!


----------



## Kmac

Hi!  I‘ve got a few questions here and hopefully I can find some direction here! 

I‘m a 21 year old female who will be moving to Edmonton, AB in the summer to continue my education (I already hold a university degree).  I am very interested in joining the reserves then.  I will be travelling until mid-August and so I won‘t be able to sign up for the reserves until then.  I‘m assuming that this is too late to begin in Sept?  I‘m not sure how the reserves works but I gather there are weeknight and weekend training during the school year and full time opportunities during the summer.  Does this mean I would have to wait until fall 2004 to get involved??? I would sign up before I travel but I‘m afraid I am not physically ready at this point.

Also, I‘m interested in getting involved in either armour or artillery.  Are these successful areas for women?  Is it typical for women not to be welcomed in these areas or to not be able to "cut it" physically??  

Finally, how much time will the reserves typically take up? I‘ve heard from some that three out of four weekends a month is taken up doing basic training and others have told me that I would only be obligated to one evening a week and one weekend a month.  Anyone have any idea what the situation is like???

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Bert

Check out this web site:

 http://salh.jfahy.net/index.htm


----------



## Marti

it depends whether you are planning on going officer or NCM, since you have a degree, you can join as an officer, and your Basic Officers Training Course will be held over the summer. if you join as an NCM it is possible that your basic training and SQ courses will be run on weekends during the year. however, if you aim to get sworn in around march-april (could be tricky to plan for) you‘re likely to get loaded on a basic training course over the summer, and if you‘re lucky you can get your SQ out of the way as well. once those two are done with you‘ll do your trades training, which almost always has to be done over the summer.

when you‘re not on course you are obligated one night a week, and about one weekend a month during the training year.


----------



## combat_medic

To address your question about being female in the forces, a lot of it is dependant on you. Combat arms are very demanding jobs, and if you‘re not in pretty good physical shape, you may have difficulty keeping up. 

Now, MOST combat arms units are farely supportive of women joining. Just bear in mind, that it‘s a tough job, you‘ll get dirty, may go a while without a shower, and will usually be treated like "one of the guys". If any of this bothers you, or makes you uncomfortable, you may want to reconsider. That being said, it‘s also a very rewarding job, and can be a lot of fun.


----------



## kurokaze

Hey Kmac, if you‘re planning on applying as an
officer, in my area they do have the BOTP course
running every other weekend (Sep - April).

However, if you don‘t apply until mid-Aug you
might be too late for this year.  In which case 
you may have to do the summer course in 2004
or wait until Sep 2004.

Now, if by chance they do run a winter course
from Jan - Apr (the same timelines I‘m on right
now) you can expect to be on course an avg
of 3 weekends a month (just because the timelines
are so compressed).   For my BOTP course I was
on course for the first 5 weekends straight.  
Afterwards its been 2 weekends on, 1 weekend off.

I agree with combat_medic about females joining
the reserves.   Any of the combat arms is going
to physically tough.  I‘m in artillery myself.
good luck!


----------



## Kmac

One more thing...

Although I do have a degree and could go in for officer, I‘ve heard some recommend that you work your way up to that, first joining as a NCM.... I‘m not sure if that‘s due to lack of respect given since you didn‘t take the long road like everyone else or what...  Others have told me that I should for sure go for officer right away if I‘m able to.  Any opinions on this???


----------



## Jarnhamar

From the opinion of an enlisted soldier of 7 years the best officers i personally have worked with have always been someone who went up through the ranks (Even just to the rank of corporal).
I‘ve found that soldiers feel when an officer has came up through the ranks they have a better understanding of what an NCMs job is like and have a better idea of what is being asked of them by the officer. (Does that make sense?)

Mostly for combat arms (Armor, artillery, infantry, engineers) i think when an officer starts as an NCM and then goes officer they troops have a lot more respect for them (wether it is deserved or not) and they develop a closer relationship.

Speaking for myself i will work a heck of a lot harder for someone who i respect as a soldier and has seen the army from my point of view and has a little time in the military as opposed to an officer who has less then a year in the military and says things like "In my military expeience" and who probably will spend as little time with a platoon/company as possible.

Lastly, and correct me if im wrong anyone, an oficer who has been a corporal etc.. for a couple of years usually passes their officer training with flying colours. More often then not being near the top of their class.


----------



## Illucigen

I‘ve heard of several such former ncm‘s failing miserably at their officer courses, due to the fact that they just cant simply lead as an officer.

As for the respect levels, respect is earned, or at least should be. If you‘re gonna respect someone for the bar on their shoulder, or the title of their position (whether it be corporal or LtCol) you aren‘t respecting the person, you are respecting the title.

Think about that, and it works both ways. While it always helps to have an idea of what the boys have to go through, that doesn‘t mean an officer who was never an NCM has no idea what they have to go through. It also doesnt mean an NCM has the balls to effectively need when the time arises, and from what Ive heard this is their major problem on Officer Training Courses. They are just to used to being one of the boyz. (And these courses are given by other NCMs!)

In my opinion, you will find two major types of officers/bosses/leaders anywhere. Those who do their utmost to respect all aspects of their job, and those who get by on the fact that the lack of supervision and freedom of responsability due to their position permits them to slack off.

Its unfortunate that many NCM‘s seem to find the second version. That said, I‘ve never really liked many of my bosses, and I‘ve seen some of the best managers in the world who were hated by some of their staff. You cant please everyone all the time, and an officer is paid to make the tough calls and take the ****.

More or less, if an officer wants to be respected, he should have to earn it. That said, it‘s a two-way street, and any officer who isnt granted respect where it is warranted simply because they were not an NCM before, or because they are not "one of the boys" is something completely different.

Just MHO.


----------



## Julio

Hi,

I just called my local recruiter in Ottawa today and asked him more info about the reserve (I‘m a university student).  He  told me that they were full for this summer but I could come and sign up for fall.  

I should get there next week, but if someone could enlighten me before, I would appreciate.  I was wondering, since I will be back in university in fall, will the basic training be available on weekends or is it a full 10 weeks or so like in summer time?  Do you think I should wait till next summer or get it done this fall?

Regards,

Julio


----------



## Korus

Regardless, you should drop off your papers and get into the recruiting process as soon as possible, because sometimes it can take a while.

As for Basic.. In the fall/winter, reserve basic courses are part time, on weekends. I‘m in University myself, but with a heavy course load and weekend exams, I try to take full time army courses in the summer.  I‘ve got some friends, also in Uni, who have taken the part time weekend courses. There are two sides to the coin, so you‘ll have to see what‘s best for your situation, and what your prospective unit would let you do.


----------



## Veteran`s son

Does someone receive their Army Reserve uniform the day that they are sworn in?

Also, do new Reserves members usually have to complete BMQ before they can attend parade nights with their unit(the one night of the week)?


----------



## DnA

I‘ll tell you about my experiance with this

I was sworn into the CF on Febuary 5th, 2003(wednesday), then the next day(thursday, parade night) I went to the unit, got put into PAT Plt, PAT Plt, they get us ready for BMQ, half of the Plt is taking the weekend BMQ course, but I joined up to late for that, so I‘m taking it in the summer. I parade every week with my unit, an I‘v done a few things on weekends an non-parade nights.

I was going to be kitted out the first or 2nd night I was their but our QM is closed untill they were done stock taking(which their supposed to be finally finished next week), so about 2-3 weeks after I was in, my plt commander arranged for me an 3 other new people to goto ASU Chilliwack, were we were issued just the basics(combats, underwear, socks, helmet,helmet cover, jacket(with no liner since my size wasnt in), duffle bag, rain gear(pants+jacket), 2 pairs of combat boots, an 1 pair of overshoes, uppetle sleeves(if thats their name), beret an corn flake(look at my avatar to see what a cornflake is)

the rest of my gear(webbing, ruckshack, sleeping bag,etc) will be issued somtime this month, hopefully


incase your wondering, DEU‘s arent issed till your done your basic training, so I‘v been told


----------



## Korus

AFAIK, DEU‘s aren‘t ‘supposed‘ to be issued until after QL3, but some units get them for their people after BMQ. 

Ditto with kit issue for me. I got kitted up a week and a half after I was sworn in, and 3 days before I was loaded onto BMQ. On the first couple of days of BMQ, we resolved missing kit issues.. (I was so happy to get a sleeping bag)


----------



## Veteran`s son

I submitted my CF Reserves application a few days ago and have a question.

When should I receive a call regarding the date and time for the testing and the interview now that my application has been submitted?

How long have the rest of you had to wait to find out when you take the tests and interview?

Any information would be appreciated!


----------



## Veteran`s son

Roland 

I thought that there were only two parts to the CF Medical examination?


----------



## Cpt. Kap

I waited for about 10 months from the time I submitted all of the documents to the time I got the call. My call was fun, I was working I my office (I‘m a 36 year old civil servant) when my phone rang at 11:45am on a Friday. The Captain on the other end presented me with 3 options I could:
Appear at the local armoury at 6 pm that evening to take transport to the training area
Get up at 4am and drive myself to the training area the next morning
Delay BMQ through to the summer.
I decided to carry on with the drive out the base myself the next morning. I was the only recruit without kit, without service number and without a clue. I got my kit that week so only did one weekend without a uniform. Thank god for my fireteam partner. She and the rest of the course pulled my ***  out of the fire and showed me alot of what I missed. Thanks to them I ended up doing well on the course. 

A message for those about to start BMQ  *Get to know your Fireteam Partner*. You will be very, very close to these people through your course and I‘m told this is a relationship which very often is maintained afterward. Even if this person is a complete ****pump you will still need to rely on them.


----------



## Bert

HHhhhhmmmmmm.  You fireteam partner was a "she" and you have to get to know them very well?  Was she... attractive.... Heehehehehehehehe (joking).


----------



## Dire

I think I personally rather have a female partner then a male one.. 


Here is why.

Alot of males have egos and are very competitive (including myself) which might lead into some healthy compeition with your partner which would less likly to happen with a female partner.

A female partner would tell you when you got a threading hanging off your cuff or that your bed has a lump and the floor isnt cleaned well enough   

hehe


----------



## Jarnhamar

This will probably be an unpopular comment. Maybe even bad leadership.

If your fireteam partner is a $hit pump and wants to quit on day 3, encourage them to do so.
Don‘t drag their a$$ through basic training. Don‘t lie to them and tell them it will get better. Don‘t bring down the moral and effectiveness of the whole course because of one screw up.
Some people will say help them out, try and sort them out. Great do that. But when it fails don‘t lie to yourself and pretend they will evolve on their own     

I‘m not intending to bash females here, i find they have to work twice as hard as males to get recognition. BUT if you think males are competitive wait until your working with a female who feels (maybe rightly so) that they need to really stand out to get noticed.
Put on your helmet i have a little war story     
QL3 (or sq whatever). I was filling in a soldiers trench for them after the FTX because they were too tired and hungery to do anything besides kick dirt around and cry.  After most of it was done  they must have figured they looked pretty weak and all around bad so they informed the section commander that i would not let them touch the shovel because of the soldiers gender and they didnt think it was fair and i was creating a poisonus work enviroment. It‘s amazing how some soldiers can‘t remember which way their trench is facing or a password like bacon but they can rhyme of cfao‘s on harassment. Welcome to the army. 
Heh maybe i should be more positive, i appologise. We DID get ice cream for one of the meals and we took some cool hollywood pictures.


----------



## Pikache

On the other hand, if the BIQ course finish in 2 weeks and one of your mates wants to quit, do tell him to stick it out for two lousy weeks. He/she‘s done this for two and half months. Might as well finish it and hopefully he/she will stick around afterwards.


----------



## Christopher

I was told that I could take basic training here at the local reserve regiment every weekend during the fall. Has anybody else done this? What exactly does this entail? Do I stay and sleep there for the weekends? How long does this go for?


----------



## Pikache

I‘m assuming you‘re talking about BMQ

Has anybody else done this? 
-Yes

What exactly does this entail?
-What do you mean?

Do I stay and sleep there for the weekends?
-You show up friday night and leave sunday afternoon. You sleep at wherever your training is done.

How long does this go for? 
-Around 3-4 months, depending on schedule. The course is 20 full day training long.
You usually go around every two weekends.

The weekend course probably starts Feb-March. However, go talk to the local reserve unit you want to join to get the definite word.


----------



## MuayThaiFighter

What are the best paid jobs in reserves if you only have a G.E.D?


----------



## riggah052

You‘re thinking of joining eh? Unless you get in as a technician, you are on the same pay scale as any other NCM in the reserves. As you progress in time and rank, your pay will increase. 

Piece of advice, don‘t go for just the money, make sure that the trade you‘re joining is one that you will enjoy. It‘s no good to join for the money if you hate what you‘re doing. Look around, and good luck.


----------



## MuayThaiFighter

I am not interested in a CF job for just the money,however if I am going to do a job I not only have to like it but it would be nice to have one that pays fairly good.

I‘m considering doing Infantry in reserves and then perhaps switching to regular force after sometime.


----------



## McInnes

Most people that i have talked to always suggest to join a reserve comm unit, or infantry unit. This gives you a taste of life in the army, in either a technical aspect or the basic "grunt/battle" aspect.


----------



## Marek

Hi I was wondering if joining the reserves at the end of grade 10 would work for me? The whole training  would be put to credit for graduation and serving in the infantry is what I have always wanted. After training I would finish grade 11 and finish high school. After high school I would join the regular force. I‘m am physically and mentally ready. Just wondering what your comments would be and if I would run into any problems.


----------



## holywars33

I think that you should at least finish high school first.  You are still youn and your opinions about the CF might change in a couple years.  In the mean time, I would join the reserves to get a taste of what you may expect when you graduate and still want to join the regs.


----------



## gate_guard

> I‘m am physically and mentally ready.


I‘d like to know your qualifications to deem yourself physically and mentally ready since you haven‘t joined yet. While I hate generalizing, I‘ve yet to see a "mentally ready" 16 year old. Are you ready to train how to kill? I can understand that you‘re probably all gung ho and can‘t wait to hold a rifle, but the last thing the CF needs is kids in uniform (which they already have plenty of in the militia). Enjoy your youth, it doesn‘t last forever.


----------



## Ruthless4Life

I agree with the "older guys."

Education comes first. I‘m 16 right now, have been in Army Cadets in the past, and very interested in the Reserves, but I realized Gr. 11/12 are the important years and should be really focused on. One has nothing to lose of he‘s got a post-secondary education then joining the CF, than be straight out of Gr. 10 in the Reserves and may be losing some focus in school.

But that‘s just my opinion.


----------



## WINDWOLF

Trust me on this Marek,
Get your educaton first,then think about joining.

I joined @ 17 ( father signed off)& royaly
screwed myself later in life. Try going back
to school at 35.

Get your gr 12, gradurate,party your a$$ off &
then join if you still want to.
Helps @ promotion time to be a grad too.

Regards. ( i am currently one of the old guys.42)


----------



## Jungle

I joined at 18, not having graduated from high school. Made WO in 16 years, went to evening school last year and finally graduated. I will be eligible for a pension from the CF in a few months. Maybe I‘m one of the exceptions but things went just fine... and I would do the same again in a heartbeat !!!


----------



## McInnes

I just finished grade 10, and i applied to my local regiment. A bud of mine who is in grade 11 got signed in during may. I was told by a local "old guy" to join up, then you get a taste of it, and you can decide if you want to pursue it as a career. As long as you keep focused in highschool, you can treat the reserve as a part time job. Now one of the "old guys" on this board is probably going to go off about being dedicated. You can be dedicated as long as school gets done. School comes first. Most kids at the end of grade 10 have part time jobs, being it McD‘s or whatever, and they can handle it just fine. o, rambling, yes, i think joining the reserves at 16 is a good idea


----------



## D-n-A

at 16, are you mentally an physically ready for the Army, an basic training?

Just something to consider your choice


I was like you when I was 16, I wanted to enlist,long story short, I enlisted a few weeks before my 18th birthday, an I‘m glad I joined up then, rather then at the age of 16 for many reasons

-I‘m older, more mature, more mentally an physically ready for it

an I‘m working with a lot of older people, most of the people my unit are 19+


I‘m currently on the BMQ course run at the Seaforths, an personally, I dont think I would be ready for it when I was 16.


my advice, wait atleast a year

anyways,  good luck to you on whatever you decide


----------



## Marek

Well Deaming Myself Mentally Ready, I Have Trained For  Years In Martial Arts And Achieved My Black belt, This Has Taught Me To Go Beyond My Body Through My Spirit.  I Can Easily Take On Challenges That Require Mental And Physical Strength.  I Would Finish High School And Like I Said It Would Be Put To Credit. I Would Treat The Reserves As A Part Time Job.  I Wish To Join Because My Whole Family Was Or Is Involved In A Military Background.  I See Military Training As A Young Age As A Chance For Me To Be As D-n-a Said "more Mature, More Mentally An Physically Ready" However I Would Have These Qualities Earlier In Life. School Will Come First And This Would Give Me An Opportunity To Have This Experience Earlier In Life And If I Choose To Not Fallow A Carrier In The Forces I Could Would Not Be Locked In A Regular Force Contract.  Yes It Would Be Hard Work, But Isn‘t That What The CF Is All About?  Thanks Alot For Your Input And Keep It Coming!


----------



## Argyll_2347

I joined Cadets when I was 13.  I have always been interested in the Army and Cadets wasn‘t enough for me.

So, in January of last year (right after my 16th birthday on the 5th) I went to the Recruiting Center and applied.

That summer I was off to Meaford for my BMQ and SQ.

This summer I am doing my Infantry course and can‘t wait! (July 19th - August 14th @ Meaford)

It is too early to tell for me whether or not I made the right decision to join the Reserves at 16, but I plan to make a career out of the Army and join Reg Force after College or University (probably College).


----------



## Pte Lickers

Choosing between college and university is hard

Remember this old adage "university teaches you to think   college teaches you how to work"
I highly suggest university but im biased since im attending right now.  Its more expensive but the army will help with that.  College is practical but depending on what you take it might limit your horizons.  
In an extreme example if you apply for a job in management for instAnce and you have your college diploma in buisness studies from west butt f*** college they wont pick you over a guy from queens who has 4-6 years of intensive study inm the feild of buisness.
If your 100% serious abotu an armed forces career  go talk to the recruiter again and ask about benifits given to university students by the cf.  Also if your 150% serious  talk to the  recruiter about  the royal military college of canada.  Its not for me cuz i dont have the marks or the dedication as of yet.


----------



## McInnes

RMC is for people becoming officers.


----------



## Cycophant

> Originally posted by Pte Lickers:
> [qb] Choosing between college and university is hard.  Remember this old adage "university teaches you to think   college teaches you how to work"[/qb]


I‘ll just offer another side to the arguement, though I certainly respect your opinion.

From all the business owners I‘ve talked to, they really don‘t seem to care if you‘ve spent 3 years in a University.  Truth be told, what good is learning the theory of everything without practical usage to back it up?  From what I‘ve heard, most people that come out of University fall into two categories.  One, they‘ve learned a lot, but cannot put it into practice.  So it‘s mostly useless to the average business.  Two, they‘ve "partied" away their University years and are less useful than they were after leaving High School.

I would just suggest to anyone you do a LOT of research before considering either option.  Different people do well in different situations.


----------



## joe56

I‘m 16, going into gr. 11 in the fall and thinking of joining the reserves, can anyone point me in the direction of some info on the process, requirements and/or answer a few questions for me? Last I heard it was one night a week and one weekend a month. Is this still correct? Also how strenuous is the physical training? Finally would 16 be young to start out or what is the average age? I‘m looking for a job up until i go off to post-secondary education and hoping to learn a bit and do a little more with my time than bag groceries or flip burgers. Any info, thoughts are appreciated!! Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## McInnes

Go to your local unit, or the unit that you are wanting to join. Ask to talk to a recruiting officer there, and they will give you all the forms and answer all of your questions. If you can do 19 pushups and 19 situps, and run 2.4 k in under 12 min. you should be able to survive PT.

I am also 16 and going into grade 11. It‘s a matter of opinion on whether 16 is too young. Old enough to go to war but too young to rent a camp site...


----------



## D-n-A

> I am also 16 and going into grade 11. It‘s a matter of opinion on whether 16 is too young. Old enough to go to war but too young to rent a camp site...


16 isnt old enough to go oversea‘s


you have to be atleast, 18 years of age to go oversea‘s


----------



## Shooter124

i‘ve been interested in joining the reserve for quite some time now.  I‘m just curious about a few things i need someone to clear up for me.  When joining the reserve does one get paid? or is it strictly volunteer? and secondly, what kind of education does the reserve offer, if any?


----------



## D-n-A

the CF is made up of volunteers, but we all get paid, Regular Force and Reservists


Reserve
Tuition reimbursement. $2000 per year or 50% of your tuition (whichever is lower) up to a maximum of four years or $8000. You must be in a program of post-secondary education leading to your first undergraduate degree or in a field of studies applicable to your military occupational trade.


----------



## gate_guard

Some friendly advice, do a search and check the dnd website first before asking questions like that. It‘s kind of irritating that every new guy with a question comes here to post without bothering to research at all.


----------



## McInnes

sorry, that was just a qoute i put in there that a camp ranger said to us. we rented a camp site, but we were supposed to be 19. so when the ranger asked for ID and my bud who is 16 used his mil. id, the ranger decided to let us stay just cuz of the military thing. and he just said that really quietly as he shook his head. kinda sticks. altho on another note, during the world wars, ppl 16 years old went to war, ppl even younger than that went if they lied. lol  thanks for the clari.


----------



## The_Falcon

Join when i was 17 (now 20), as for the PT for the test (19 Push up etc.) try to go beyond those minimums, while it is true PT on reserve basic courses has gone down, there are exceptions. For Example on my course one the admin ncos was the "PT NCO" for my platoon, thing was, he was from 3 RCR jump company, he ran our PT every other day, on the off days it was my platoon WO. He runs marathons in his spare time. Although doing the PT sucked, our platoon was better for it, we were more fit, work better as a team, and when it came to ruckmarches we left the other Platoon in our dust.  When you get to the unit it is different story.  You are expected to do PT on your own time outside of army training. If you don‘t you will pay for it. Trust me I have let my PT slide a bit since basic and I hear about it all the time. Now I got to the gym 5 days a weeks 2 days a week with a Personal Trainer. Hope this Helps


----------



## joe56

ok thanks for all the info, i‘m sure i could handle all of the physical aspects of the training from what it sound like, one more thing though, pay. how is it? are you payed during training? ect. Thanks again, going to call my local unit tomorrow, civic day today.


----------



## combat_medic

1 While you are in reserve NCM is it possible to live in camp?
If you mean on a Base, then no, it‘s not possible

2 How long is commitment when you are reserve forces?
There is no commitment, you can leave whenever you want

3 When you are in reservist NCM how many days you work? are they give you time and date when you to come or you choose?
You‘ll have a set parade night during the week to go in, you can‘t just choose what day you want to show up, but it‘s different with each area

4 Do you get any bonus for join army and peace keeping missions? And is it possible to go pace keeping missions.
There‘s no bonus for joining the reserves as an unskilled NCM. There‘s also no bonus for going on tour, but you will make more money. Yes, you can go on a peacekeeping tour as a reservist, but they‘re a little harder to get on.

5 While you are in basic training NCM for your occupation, are you gonna be all full time there? And how long is basic training?
Basic training is divided into 2 courses, BMQ and SQ. Each course is 5 weeks long, and you can do them all at once, or sometimes they‘re offered part time during the school year. 

6 I donâ€™t understand when you join reserve for officers, how is that possible college is 4 years for some occupation. Is that means that you have to have DIPLOMA to get in as reservist for a officer?
You must have or be completing a Bachelor‘s degree to be an officer in the reserves.

7 Iâ€™m Bosnian, living for almost 10 years here in Canada. Iâ€™m Canadian citizen. Is that problem for joining army. And would it be a problem for me if I join peace keeping mission in Bosnia?
Since you have citizenship, you should have no problem joining, and going to Bosnia on tour should be easier for you since you could be employed as a translator.

8 When you applied for joining army, how long you are gonna wait for response?
Some people wait a couple weeks, some wait a full year. Depends on the unit, the time of year, the backlog etc.


----------



## iamcanadian3885

Igor,

If your anything like me, reserves is the best way to go.  It‘ll give you a taste of what to expect in the military, and give you a chance for full time service if you want it.  As per your questions, combat medic summed them up nicely.  Honestly though, the more I learn, the more I want to go full time reg force.

Good Luck Buddy


----------



## whatfear

Am hoping to join the res when I turn 18 and I have few Q‘s

People are always saying it‘s so many days a year. I know it‘s not full time but what‘s most you can do?


----------



## Sundborg

I‘m pretty sure it‘s once a week and sometimes a couple weekends a month.


----------



## meni0n

Just came back from basic and I‘m in just about every weekend and tuesday for training. 404s and other stuff.


----------



## PTE Gruending

Its pretty flexible depending on what you want to do. There are usually weekend courses available depending on the time of year (from basic, to SQ, to driver-wheeled, modulized leadership, etc etc). I tend to prefer doing my training in the summer in complete "bricks" and thus usually parade most Tuesday‘s, and show up for the odd EX., Rememberance day, odd day/weekend tasking....


----------



## patrick666

I am currently attending Georgian College in Barrie, Ontario and I just have a few questions about the reserves as well. If I make it in, what will happen with basic training? I don‘t know how that works because I won‘t be able to take weeks off at a time to train. Also, is it the same examination and testing as regular force? If anyone has any other advice or information about students in reserves, you can contact me here or my email: fascistjockitch@hotmail.com

Thanks!


----------



## GhostRecce

yeah we train one night a week and couple weekends a month. most of our weekends are dedicated to training for ‘South Bound Trooper 4‘. and its well worth it


----------



## Arctic_Fox

I am seriously thinking about joining the Reserves. I know you need to have Grade 10 completed and be 16. I am 15 now yet my Birthday is December 30th and I was wondering to you have to not have grade 11 education? Can I join before I start grade 12? Also on the recruiting website it had a getting ready page. On it girls (like myself) would only have to do 9 meanwhile guys had to do 19 (as a minimum) that won‘t be a problem yet I can‘t swim really well. I can swim but I can‘t dive and it said you had to summersault into the water, which would be difficult for me. Would I still be accepted? I do not really know anything about the army or reserves. I heard that if I wanted to join the reserves after grade 12 it was to be Officers and they do nothing but office work really. Is this true? At the reserves what is ratio of men to women out of curiosity. :gunner:


----------



## meni0n

You don‘t really summersault per se, you just stand on the edge, bend your knees, lean forward and then just roll into the water. If you can‘t pass the test you‘re just put on as a non-swimmer.


----------



## Ruthless4Life

> I heard that if I wanted to join the reserves after grade 12 it was to be Officers and they do nothing but office work really.


1. One must have a bachelor‘s degree to be eligible to be an officer (there are exceptions)
2. Even with a bachelor‘s degree one can still be a non-commissioned member
3. Officers do not only do office work


----------



## GhostRecce

i believe you need 7 grade 10 credits and to be 16 years of age to join. dont worry about the swimming i know alot of people who cant swim at all and are still in it. they dive in and sink like a rock.


----------



## PteCamp

To join, u need 15 credits...atleast grade 10...
Swimming isnt much of a problem...I did some training with the Navy, and a lot of them coudln‘t swim, it wasn‘t a big deal, you can still pass Basic without it...


----------



## McInnes

Um, currently you need 6 grade 10 credits to apply.I would apply now.I applied when I was 15 as well. They will hold your app. 
Swimming as has already been said is not a requirement to join, you do not get tested on it during your application process. When you do it on your coarse, it doesnt matter if you can swim or not, and you will be wearing a life jacket.


----------



## Spyder

Just have a couple of questions about the 
reserves

 1. How long is the reserve traing, is that the
same basic as the Reg?

 2. I am interested in the infantry and would 
like to know what kind of specailized training
the reserves would recieve?

 3.How often can the reserves do a tour?  :evil:


----------



## leopard11

1.  Basic Training 15 weekends through-out the year,  Friday night to sunday night.  then you go to SQ and BIQ which is 10 weeks long,

2. Advanced Training Courses 

Communicator 
Reconnaissance Patrol 
Anti-Armour Gunner 
Sniper 
Assault Pioneer 
Mortarman 
Section Commander 

Specialty Training Courses 

Basic Parachutist 
Military Freefall Jumpmaster 
Para Instructor 
Helicopter Observer 
Mountain Warfare 
Desert Warfare 
Instructional Techniques 
First Aid Instructor 
Rappelmaster 
Unarmed Combat Instructor 
Nuclear, Biological and Chemical Defence Instructor 


3.  Tours... Whenever there is one available, and youre unit asks for volunteers. tour and work up training last aproximately 1 year (6 month tour) and as far as i know you must be home for a minumum of 6-8 months in between tours.


----------



## Spyder

thanks for the info it was very informative

does the CF recruit or is it the individual 
groups that do the recruitment


----------



## jonsey

Reserve units have a Recruiting Officer which handles the recruiting for their unit. They‘re the ones that have the most specific information regarding their unit.

The Recruiting Centre is also involved, as they‘re the ones you hand in your application to, and who you do the tests with.


----------



## Alex

> Originally posted by leopard11:
> [qb] 1.  Basic Training 15 weekends through-out the year,  Friday night to sunday night.  then you go to SQ and BIQ which is 10 weeks long,
> [/qb]


I thought some reserve units offered basic and sq full time over hte summer? Here in Alberta I think that‘s what the 41 CBG does, I may be wrong though.


----------



## Infanteer

Half those courses don‘t even exist anymore while the other half the Mo will never get.  Recruiting is out to lunch...


----------



## Alex

> Originally posted by Infanteer:
> [qb] Half those courses don‘t even exist anymore while the other half the Mo will never get.  Recruiting is out to lunch... [/qb]


I‘m sure this topic has been touched many times before, but reserve units aren‘t aloud to do their own recruiting, right? It all goes through CFRC, I thought. How hard would it be to let units do their own recruiting? Would it be easy to change? Is it worth changing? Sorry about the questions, I‘m just kind of curious as to the situation.


----------



## Doobie

Reserve Units are allowed to do there own recruiting. But the processing of the file is done at the local CFRC. As far as basic trg is concerned you can also complete it in the summer F/T (Full time) approx 6 wks. As mentionned previously, a lot of courses are available to you once you are in, but some are based on merit so you performance will key! Hopes this helps

Cheers!


----------



## Korus

Alex, 41CBG, as others, offers both full time summer and part time winter courses for BMQ and SQ.


----------



## Freight_Train

Anyone know what, if anything is being offered this year in BC?


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

> Originally posted by DAD:
> [qb] As far as basic trg is concerned you can also complete it in the summer F/T (Full time) approx 6 wks.
> Cheers! [/qb]


*shakes head* just to clarify, reserve BMQ over the summer takes 4 weeks, and SQ takes 4 weeks. They‘re usually done back to back, for a grand total of 8 weeks.


----------



## D-n-A

> Originally posted by Freight_Train:
> [qb] Anyone know what, if anything is being offered this year in BC? [/qb]


There‘s a BMQ and SQ course being run in July and Augest at ASU Chilliwack.


----------



## Yeoman

they‘ve cut down the sq/biq over the summer for lfca because they want as many troops as possible attending stalwart guardian.
they did this last year, as I‘m sure they will plan on doing the same again this year. I know the biq is now down to three weeks around here.
yes reserve units can do their own recruiting, I was one of the members in my unit that was doing it earlier this year.
I‘ve seen the local recruiting unit at one place in my town, and that‘s the unemployment center, every other week during the school day. personally I don‘t think that‘s going to work that all well.
Greg


----------



## Josh1588

i have a question, i am 15 but i am goin to be 16 in sept an i want to join the army this summer and i wanted to know if i am able to be enlisted .


----------



## D-n-A

You have to be atleast 16, be a canadian citizen and have atleast grade 10 completed, aswell as pass all the tests and interview.


----------



## pingu

Hi there
 Thinking of joining the reserve part time.I have a few questions though.Right now i have a full time job,and was wondering if its possible to get the the basic training and so on done part time?Right now i go to college for AST(automotive service tech) and was thinking that once i get my licence i will apply to regular force but for now i wanna try out the reserves part time of course..was thinking on going for vehicle tech..What do you guy recommend i do??for now i dont wanna be sent to borden to learn mechanics, cause im takin the course now at college and i cant afford to miss work for weeks..you know what i mean.. any help would be appreciated..I really wanna do this, part time until i get my full license...


----------



## winchable

A trip to the closest recruiting center is what you need.

I think you‘ll probably find the reserves are the best way to go if you have other commitments such as college. Basic (BMQ) in the army reserve is done part time, normally on the weekends during the summer at a local armoury.

Chances are you wouldn‘t be sent to Borden for trade until after your BMQ and SQ, and by then (I assume) your AST course would be completed and then I am not sure how your credentials would help you when it comes to your trade in the army.

First stop is the recruiting center for you though, they‘re the only people whose word you should take as the truth when it comes to what to do about your situation.


----------



## brin11

If you choose to become a vehicle tech you will be required to go to Borden for 3‘s and 5‘s.  There‘s no way around it even for licensed mechanics.  You must be trained on military pattern vehicles.


----------



## NMPeters

brin11, perhaps you can explain what 3‘s and 5‘s are to fenix who is a civilian and has probably no clue what you are talking about right now.


----------



## Eowyn

Brin,
There is a way for equivalencies to be given for the civilian license.  At then end of it, there is the potential for a much shorter course for that person.  As well, CFSEME (vehicle tech school) is looking at modularizing the training for the reserve vehicle tech.


----------



## pingu

ok thanks guys, few more questions, on this aptitude test, what do i expect? i mean ive never done one in my life and awful with numbers,,and fitness testing, right now i work out 5 days a week, and 4 of the days i hit cardio for 45 minutes, id like to start to train for this, any suggestions?i mean on a treadmill i can 1.5mile in about 12mins


----------



## CF_MacAulay

umm..the aptitude test isnt TOO hard, jsut think about your questions and try and anwser them correctly.Theres a math part, spatial part, and verbal part...some is tough but its not too abd..im in grade 11 and dont really get wwonderful grades and i passed it...so you should be ok..your physical is easy as pie..the aptitde is ok too..some words are pretty hard..and some of the math is pretty hard but dont worry about it.


----------



## brin11

The QL3 and QL5 courses are trades qualifications courses.  The QL3 is the first course where you learn the basics of everything involved in your trade.  You usually then go back to your unit and continue working with them or tasked out somewhere else to complete OJT (On the job training) where you show you are proficient in your trade and can be trusted to work without much or any supervision.  You then return to your trades school for your QL5 course where you will rehash your 3‘s and do more in depth training depending on your trade.  You would be expected to know what you are doing on your QL5.  If you pass you are then considered a technician who can work without supervision and can supervise others. 

I hadn‘t known about any modularization taking place in Borden for veh. techs.  Does this consist of going to Borden for these modules or doing them at your unit?  I realize there is some equivalency for veh. techs but I know there is some necessity for training on military pattern vehicles and, as far as I know, this is still only done in Borden.  Can someone clarify this?


----------



## Eowyn

The information on modularization was presented at the EME Association Conference in Oct 03.  My understanding is that the modules will still be done at CFSEME, but they are looking at computer assisted, long distance learning.

About the equivalencies, you are right, you still have to do some training on the military vehicles and that is still done at Borden.


----------



## solid1191

Hello, im new to the forum. Im with the 142 Highlander cadet corp in St. Andrews College Ont. I am currently 14 going on 15 really soon. I have already started to plan ahead. I would like the join the reserves once im old enough. Given my prior experiences at Air Cadets for 2 years then my first year as an army cadet now. My CO is supporting me that i am joining the reserves. We are affilited with the 48th highlanders. I live in Toronto so the units open to me are Queens Own Rifles,  48th highlanders, 7th Toronto, and the Horse Gaurd. Ive been thinking and i think i wanna enlist under the ranks of infantry. Since my corp is closed and it is mandatory that all must take it at my boarding school not many people like it. I have surpassed most of the senior cadets here and i believe i have a good shot at the Parachutist course offered. My question is would i be able to serve in the airbourne company in QOR if i had prior training? What are your thoughts? What do you think i should join when the time comes. 

Thanks


----------



## Yes Man

Well I just finished applying to the 7th, and I have also looked into the other units as well.  Most of them are very good, and joining the reserves would be a great step, if you intend on finishing off your (sorta) high school and continue on in university.

Have you picked where you want to go for university yet? Do you think you will stay in Toronto area?

BTW how is SAC, I have not been there in years, have they let any girls in yet?


----------



## solid1191

SAC is good, we have laptops now cant really depend on them though they fail once in awhile and i guess its sokay for going on msn during class. Girls yes theyre always on campus =D. Did you go there? I havent decided where i want to go for university im thinking RMC at the moment but that might change. Did you go to school there?


----------



## Mr. Ted

I believe the QOR has three separate companies.  Gurkha company(I believe they are in charge of establishing trg standards and running courses plus admin), 60th Coy, plus the Airborne Coy.

I think you have to do BMQ, SQ, BIQ, try to get a jump course over the trg cycle(and these seem to be offered to the QOR due to their tasking) and then I assume you still have to apply or meet some standard to be accepted into the Airborne Coy.

I think the Abn Coy jumps every month and they seem to jump once during the Milcon in the summer.

Pretty bloody cool if you ask me.

Anyone else here have info on QOR?  Any experience?  Level of trg of the Abn Coy?

Ted


----------



## solid1191

well through cadets one can get their jump wings a lot easier some people are telling me to do it but i might have to wait till im 17 and in the cadets to do it but i want to join right away


----------



## Yes Man

> Originally posted by 142Highlander:
> [qb] SAC is good, we have laptops now cant really depend on them though they fail once in awhile and i guess its sokay for going on msn during class. Girls yes theyre always on campus =D. Did you go there? I havent decided where i want to go for university im thinking RMC at the moment but that might change. Did you go to school there? [/qb]


LOL my brother is doing the same laptop program, I think its kinda dumb, and the laptops they had to buy were Cr@p.

Nope did not end up going there, but I was looking into it back in grade 6 (around 1995) and I also trained there about 5 hours a day when I was still swimming.

BTW what are tuition fees at SAC now, I remember when i was looking in to it they where way to high.


----------



## portcullisguy

142Highlander, considering the association between St Andrew‘s College and the 48th Highlanders, I am shocked to hear you‘re even considering joining another regiment!    

You do know, of course, that you can still take a jump course if you join another regiment.  The 48th have about 5 or 6 jump qual‘d NCMs, and a couple of officers (including the DCO, I believe).  Of course, we don‘t give you the flashy maroon beret in the 48th, you are instead blessed with the niftier headwear, the Balmoral and the Glen.


----------



## Mr. Ted

Yech, the Balmoral.  One of the less fond memories of my highland days.

Sorry, but nothing looks as good as the maroon beret.

Talk about stylin‘.

I remember when the Yanks, before the "Everybody‘s a Ranger" black beret ridiculous decision, would trade nice Yank kit for a canadian beret.  Looked quite "elite" to them. 

Now, my original question.  Anyone else know much about the QOR?  Maybe I‘ll start another thread on this.

Ted


----------



## andrewvalentine83

If you want to join the infantry, your choices are the 48th Highlanders, the Toronto Scottish Regiment, the Royal Regiment of Canada or the Queen‘s Own Rifles.  It‘s true that every unit has jump qualified soldiers, but the QOR is the only unit with a jump company, so if you want your maroon beret, they‘re the ones to join.  If you take your jump course in cadets, it still counts in the reserves.  A buddy of mine got his wings as a cadet and he went straight into the QOR jump company after his MOC.


----------



## The_Falcon

Go to www.qor.com they update fairly often (more than our own site www.48highlanders.com).  Every Unit can send people on basic para, but after that getting the opportunities to jump are slim.  You have to know people in both your unit and the QOR.  Not knocking my Unit, but if you are really interested in all the para stuff, go to the QOR, they send people on all the courses (DZ/LZ controller, Military Freefall, Jump Master, Para Instructor, Pathfinder).  And I have even seen a few of them sporting white wings.  

But I think you should come to us, women love a guy in a kilt


----------



## solid1191

haha thanks man, yah i know women dig guys in kilts, we have to wear them here we march along side you guys, yah i think im probably going with teh 48th considering they are affiliated with us. QOR does sound really cool but i think perhaps tradition of the school should come first as we lost many boys in wwI and wwII.


----------



## portcullisguy

Don‘t get us wrong, though, 142Highlander.  The QOR are a great unit, and they have great staff.

If jumping is really your thing, don‘t languish in a unit you don‘t want to be in.

Yes, you can always switch later, but traditions die hard.  I don‘t know many people who have crossed the parade square to switch infantry regimnts (moving to a new armoury/city I can see, or trade even).

However, if you are not too sure about jumping out of airplanes that are in perfect working order and are not on fire, by all means, I would encourage you to come to the 48th.  We also march slower, at a nice relaxing pace, as I am sure you are aware.  Nothing quite like marching to the pipes & drums.


----------



## solid1191

yah I am considering the 48th cause i could not get my jump wings with the cadets because i plan to join the reserves next year when cadets offer it to 17 year olds. When do you guys train? thursdays? fridays? is it mandatory to attend? i am at boarding school and i often have saturday school


----------



## AlphaCharlie

Wasn‘t the Airborn Company disbanded not long ago?


----------



## Redeye

That‘s the Canadian Airborne Regiment, AlphaCharlie.  Each infantry regiment still has an airborne company in its Third Battalion.


----------



## AlphaCharlie

Cool. I didn‘t know that.


----------



## fleeingjam

142 highlander- Dude just join the Tor Scots (Toronto Scottish) they need infantry and  i think also have jump stuff available. And hey we are scotts so kilts galore. Any ways if you do take this into consideration and you do live in Toronto just call 416-200-ARMY


----------



## The_Falcon

142, we train on Fridays, and don‘t believe the Tor Scots, a grey horse blanket is not a kilt. Besides that we are the only Highland regiment in 32 Brigade and we have the most battle honours.


----------



## solid1191

hurray i know i think im probably going with the 48th but is the training on friday nights mandatory i live all the way in aurora in boarding school with school on saturdays sometimes so would i have to show up every friday? what would you guys learn on fridays any examples???


----------



## The_Falcon

It depends, you have to show up at least once every 30 days to remain on effective strength. As for training it depends, usually lectures on various subjects interspersed with weapons and equipment maintenance.  There are also Parade practices and inspections were we get dressed all fancy, march around for an hour or two and then we go get loaded.  There is also the Davidson challenge. So it depends.


----------



## solid1191

so if i attended like every friday night which i dont have saturday school usualy every other week would i still be a effective reservist?? Like if i would not miss anything too important right? i can always learn on my own time from manuals right? study on my own time? Drum Major Ressor is always on campus so would he be able to keep me updated?


----------



## The_Falcon

If you attended every other night you would be fine.  There is really no need to study on your own time, or play catch up. I don‘t think WO Reesor would be able to help you as, he as other more pressing things (no offence).


----------



## solid1191

ah i guess things will work out for me then, how often how often do you guys get together on the weekends


----------



## RJG

Is it seven days a week 24/7. I know the day starts at 5 and ends at 11, but do you get alot, if any, free time to relax or play cards or go into town, if there is a town nearby? I ask this because I am a bit of a compulsive gambler, not that I play for thousands, well only because I dont have thousands, but me and my friends play a round of poker once a week. Is there a rule that would prohibit gambling, drinking or smoking?


----------



## sinblox

Well, to live on the reserve first you‘re going to have to get your ISC (Indian Status Card)...

Sorry, bad joke...

On my reserve BMQ/SQ course we got a lot of time off (it was too slack). There was no alcohol allowed on base and I think gambling was phohibited on base, too, I‘m not sure. People were allowed to smoke during breaks.

You‘ll be getting paid for seven days a week which means you won‘t get all your weekends off, you‘ll get some and if you‘re course collectively ****s up then your weekend will be taken away.


----------



## portcullisguy

I believe gambling was forbidden at Meaford last summer, but I could just be making that up.

Drinking was definitely out, as you had to "earn" the freedom of the base, which conveniently you don‘t really get fully until nearly the end of the summer, and even then, you can visit the mess, but you have to be back in the tent lines by lights out.

Lights out was at 2200, instead of 2300.  In some ways this was good, you got 7 hours sleep.  In some ways this was bad, if you were still packing/cleaning/sorting kit in the tent, you had to learn to do it in the dark, or go to the laundry room, which was packed with people doing laundry till the wee hours.

Alas, smoking is a national sport in the army, and at every opportunity, the darts are being lit up and everyone puffs away to an early grave with glee.

There are times you will not be allowed to smoke, such as indoors, during a lecture, or in the field when actually doing stuff.  But even in the field, there will be times when the higher ups have to sort out the next activity, and you will have some puffing time.

Since I don‘t smoke, these periods were awfully boring for me!

My BMQ was on weekends, and so it wasn‘t exactly slack.  Breaks were frequent, but time was limited anyway.  During the summer, there was a lot of time when the gearbox was in "neutral" but they never quite let you get bored.

Nothing like being told to wait in the mod tent for an hour while awaiting a practical test, but there is NO lying down on your cot, NO sleeping, NO slacking.  Sit and read, or polish your boots, etc.  That‘s it.


----------



## portcullisguy

142Highlander,

During the training year, from Sep-May, typically we parade each Friday, and then go away on an EX one weekend each month.

Some months there are no ex‘s, such as December, because we are stood down for Christmas.

You need to parade as often as possible, but no less than once every 30 days to remain on effective strength.

A typical training night starts at 1930 and goes until about 2230, after which you are strongly encouraged to visit and support the mess.

About once a month the training night is a "formal dismissal" in DEUs.  There will usually be a lecture or two and then some marching.

Most times, however, you are in combats, and there could be lectures, weapons TOETs, prepping kit for an upcoming ex, drill, or any number of things going on.

Two weeks ago was the Davidson Challenge, our annual sports competition against the Royal Regiment of Canada, so it was a night of challenging but fun physical activity, and it didn‘t seem so much like "work" or army stuff.

Throughout the year there are also ceremonial events, such as Remembrance Day, Christmas dinner, and our Church service.

During March break and easter we are also stood down, and the brigade usually runs courses during the break.  After the training year is over, you can either take the summer off, or do more courses.

That, in a nut shell, is our training year.

For me, the only reason I miss any parade nights is because I work shifts, and can‘t get the time off all the time.  Students usually don‘t have much of an excuse for not showing, except during exam times.

Some people don‘t like our Friday pde nights, but to be honest, it‘s the night I usually go out anywhere anyway, and for the students it works because there is no class the next day.

There is no class in the unit either, depending on who you ask!


----------



## solid1191

i have classes on saturday at St. Andrews, im boarding there however we do have parade and stuff here every thursday. looking forward to join next year =D


----------



## A-line

hi i was intending on joining the reserves this summer but due to school i cannot. Therefore i have decided to submit my application Jan/ 2005. I searched for application processes with no luck. I hand in my aplication, id wait roughly 3-5 months for it to be accepted. Id then get sworn in, id do my BMQ. Is that the correct process?  Anyways, to the point, for my bmq when time comes, where would it most likely be taken place in? the reserve regiment I would be in would be the hastings and prince edward regiment, would they post me for bmq for as they see fit? or would any of you guys know the chances of where my bmq would be done? Just curious. Thanks


----------



## jonsey

Reserve units generally do BMQ three times a year. Full time during the summer,  and part time (usually every other weekend) starting in September and January. 

For the weekend/part time BMQ, you'll usually be at the armouries (or wherever) they're based out of, and will occasionally go to the local CFB for field exercises and using the weapons ranges. 

Also, hand in your application ASAP. Because you might run into problems with the process that may delay your acceptance. Though you won't be doing BMQ right away, some units have "work up" training, where you go each week on the normal training night, and they give you pre-BMQ training, to better prepare you for the course.


----------



## Fergi

Hi guys, A bit of history I'm 38, with a family, finally working at home and I'm now thinking of joining the reserves, couldn't commit the time before. The military has been my hobby forever.
I understand the physical stuff and I think I can pass through that but it sounds like you could spend every 2nd weekend for almost 2 years, if you don't go in the summer, trying to get BMQ, SQ and MOC before your unit looks twice at you. Is it worth it, I don't see too much in the forums (although i havn't searched every topic) about great experiences. I guess I just want to know that I will be joining a group of professionals and not a "club" mentality. No insult intended. I'm just the newest newbie who looks before he leaps. 

Thanks  

P.S Does anyone know about the Ontario regiment, not much in the forums about them.


----------



## dutchie

I understand the physical stuff and I think I can pass through that but it sounds like you could spend every 2nd weekend for almost 2 years, if you don't go in the summer, trying to get BMQ, SQ and MOC  

Maybe a slight exaggeration, but 2 years is pretty close. However, I'm not sure what you meant by "until my unit looks at me twice". Don't forget that those two years will hopefully be challenging and may create some of the most fond memories of your military life.

I guess I just want to know that I will be joining a group of professionals and not a "club" mentality

Both, sort of. The military is a very professional organization. This characteristic is, in my view, an absolute requirement (even in the res). However, there is, to some extent, a club/fraternal mentality, which is not a bad thing. To expand on this, I'll compare the US Army and our own. In Canada, you join not just the Army, but a Regiment. Once you are a member of that Regiment, you more or less stay there. You might move from Battalion to Battalion (in the Regs), but you still remain a Patricia, Strat, Seaforth, Toronto Scottish, whatever. In the US, you join the Army as say, an Infantryman, and you could start in the 10th Mountain Div, then go to the 22nd Mech Infantry, then the 125th Rocky Mountain Sheep Shaggers, etc......the point being (erroneous unit names aside) you belong to the Army and that's it. In Canada, you belong to the Regiment.

There is a real 'Brotherhood' (I know, not PC, but 'Sisterhood' sounds fruity) here, particularly in the Res. The mess (one for the Jr. Ranks, one for the Sgts and Warrants, and one for the Officers) is the core of this brotherhood, and you hopefully will find that the mess is where you get to know your fellow Toronto Scottish, QORs, whatever. 

In short, you will hopefully be joining a professional organization with a strong Regimental family, while learning an exciting and challenging trade. Enjoy your time as a newbie/Private, it goes by very quickly.


----------



## D-n-A

In the Reserve, some courses can be run on the weekend, like BMQ and SQ, but you can also do them in the summer full time. With the weekend BMQ, your goto a local Reserve unit armoury and do your training there, than go home and wait untill your next training weekend. You would still be parading with your unit aswell on whichever night they parade.


----------



## civvy3840

Hi I'm 15 right now and was thinking of joining the reserves at 16. (I turn 16 in may). But I was wondering is would being in the reserves be really stressful and conflict with school? I know all I want to do is join the army I have been researching it since I was 13 years old and just waiting to turn 16. I know my parents will approve because my dad was in the army for 24 years and encourages me to join. I was also wondering what I am to expect would the other guys welcome me or just say " hey look another FNG let's go give him a hard time".


Thanks


----------



## StormTrooper

It wouldn't be a problem for you. A lot of my friends joined the army when they were 16, and they had no problem at all. I'm not saying that it wont be stressful and hard.. It is the army.. But you're not gonna be alone. As long as you stay active, u'll be fine. Reserves do not conflict with school.


----------



## Tucker.D

Hi, I joined the reserves right when I turned 16 and I didn't encounter any problems or conflicts in relation to school. I was able to get all my school work done easily since you generally meet only one night a week and if you are doing basic training on weekends you still have a little spare time sunday evening. I was the youngest on my BMQ course and wasn't given a hard time. There was some good natured teasing but that was all. It was great. Joining was probably the best decision I ever made. I hope that helps.


----------



## Gayson

Joining when your young is the best thing to do.  You can go for training during you summmers and get your BMQ / SQ or SQ / DP1 or whatever.


----------



## qor556

Yes, I was in the same position. As with it interfering with school, naw not unless you make it. Its almost as if the reserves are designed for students as I've noticed. If you are not a big procrastinator like me you will have no problems, training nights are only 3 hours weekly so you can do any homework or whatever before/after work (on the bus/subway on the way to the unit is always a popular time for me). The only thing is that the weekend exercises always seem to come around say, exam week  :-\. Don't worry theres always a lot of young'ns on course so you won't be alone. Who knows, you may get to be the CO at your Christmas Dinner.


----------



## civvy3840

I don't mind a little teasing. I'd probably be to pumped that i'm finally there to notice it. Another question my plan was to be in the reserves while in school and when that's done switch to reg. From what I've heard on this site the reg guys don't take to kindly to reservist switch over. Just wondering how I would over come this. Do I have to prove myself in some way or do some sort of initiation? That is what worries me most. Anything would be helpful

Thanks


----------



## Tucker.D

That's great. As long as you keep your sense of humour and realize it's all for fun you'll do fine. I am also planning to switch to reg force. I am in the process of my component transfer right now. I was a bit worried about it as well but I was told since I've only been in the reserves a short time that I would go into the reg force just like a civilian and start from the bottom and I won't have to worry about getting picked on for not having had the same training. If you have experience and then do basic the second time you will have an advantage over most other people since you know what to expect But I still plan on not making my reserve experience well known. I already do get picked on a little by my brothers who are reg force but it isn't anything bad, only jokes. I'm hoping it will be the same when I transfer.


----------



## civvy3840

Yeah I plan on keeping my reserve days a bit quiet but if someone asks I'll tell em that I was in the reserves. If it wasn't for school I'd join reg straight away cause I know that's all I want to do. Tucker you have to do Basic again? That kind of sucks oh well.


----------



## Tucker.D

I was told by several recruiters that unless i reached the rank or cpl I would have to do basic training again. I am actually really looking forward to doing it again. Hopin got do it in the summer though, right after high school


----------



## civvy3840

Yeah I can't wait till my B-day so I can join up. I don't mind doing basic twice as long as I make it to reg I'm happy. What regiment do you want to go to? After high school I was hoping I'd get into PPCLI 3 battalion but I'll take anything. ;D


----------



## marshmanguy

On my BMQ, we are all the same.  I'm sixteen and there's a guy that's 28 but we treat each other as equals.  I have recieved next to no teasing for being 16.


----------



## civvy3840

That's great to know at least I will be able to not have to worry about that anymore.


thanks for all the help


----------



## duncan

hey, okay im 16 and i got to beaverbrook, im on the lords(football), but i would rather be in the army, ive been thinking baout it for ab out 4 years and im not sure. can you guys give me a lil advice


----------



## Sc011y

I'm 16, in grade 11.  I just joined the Reserves and so far haven't had anyproblems.  Though yes, as previously mentioned, it is a bit hard to wake up on Monday morning and drag your butt to school after having like 4 hours of sleep the past night.  But as most people my age are in the market for work, I defiantly think it beats waiting tables or flipping burgers.


----------



## Tucker.D

I also joined the Reserves in grade 11 at age 16. I had no problems with school at all. There is usually a lot of time to complete homework and assignments even if you are doing your BMQ on weekends. Also, other jobs don't even compare to it, in my opinion it is by far the best job available and is well worth any small sacrafices you may have to make to have it.


----------



## mainerjohnthomas

Yard Ape said:
			
		

> Soldier of Fortune asked:
> 
> You can go to school and join the reserves without either having an adverse affect on the other.   In fact, in Ontario, you can join the reserves as part of your schools Co-op program and get highshcool credits for it.
> 
> Yard Ape


     Soldier of Fortune, it is easy to go to school while serving in the reserves.  I earned a BSc in Developmental Genetics at UBC while serving in the 744 Communications Regiment.  The two complimented each other nicely.  Unlike most students, I was trained, focused, fit, and approached school as I did the military, as a job requiring my best, and getting it.  I did two semesters school, and one of active service each year, although I think I may have reversed that in 92 for a call out.  The vastly different requirements of school and service each served to keep the other fresh, and the differnet cultures made for greater sanity.  After a semester on campus, I yearned for the Regiment, for people with their eyes open and their heads not up their........  After a few months in the bush, with showers a thing of memory, and toilets only a dream, the candyass luxury of campus life, the spectrum of colours not green, and the profusion of babes made campus a thing dream of.  All in all, its a natural pairing.


----------



## sirex

whats up al hows it going. So Ive finaly come to the point where Im palmost 98% for joining the reserves in toronto. I will be joing the Queens York Rangers of Toronto. I will be puttin gin my application on Monday/Tuesday as soon as I can get my teacher/friends to fill in my reference part.
NOw I have a few questions, and yes I ve searched these forums but have not found adequate answers. My qeustions are as follows.

a) Once you are in the reserves is it mandatory to go away on the weekends? For instance, say for one of the months, I have exams the following week and going away on the weekend will hurt my study time. Will I have to attend? 
-what ive read so far and figured out is that its not mandatory as long as you go on the parade nights and stuff like that. Please clarify this anyone thanks.

b) What sort of thing am I  in for. Am I in it for life? Can I quit whenever I want no strings attached? mandatory service? will I get pulled out of uni to go fight in some shitty little combat spot thats not worth fighting for? (I mean if its a war, id sign up and go for it anyway, but I mean small armed conflicts)


these are the only questions I have because I have not been able to get straight 100% answers.


Thanks alot, Ill be clarifying more up with my recruiter dude when I go in on Monday/tuesday.


----------



## capt j

Welcome to 32 CBG. I will give you the straight goods as follows;

1. Re weekend training, you get out of the reserves what you put in it. I presume you will be taking BMQ and SQ this summer? Once Sept rolls around your unit will commence it's training year 05/06. While it would be nice for all soldiers to attend all training most units understand things like exams etc. However I strongly urge you to inform your section commander when you cannot attend and if you say you will attend do so.

2. Re Terms of service, as a reservist no you do not have the same obligation as a reservist. by that I mean yes you can quit anytime you want, however think long and hard as to why you are joining is it just for the $$$$$$ if so don't enrol. Being a soldier is about service before self. I can assure you there are better ways to earn a crust of bread. I would suggest that there are no silly combat spot especially to those there. It is not for the soldier to question and pick his or her mission (albeit the Reserves have that luxury). At the end of the day it all comes back to service before self. Experience has taught me Reservist are generally right in line with their regular force brothers in arms. 

Before you enter into the ranks of the precious few you should think about why you are joining........


----------



## sirex

yes. Its definately NOT for the money, because, its not alot of money, this is purely for self, and for country. However, Id like to be informed if you know what I mean and know what I am getting into so that I dont get somehow screwed over by the government.. As Ive seen videos about the the US reservists who seem to be getting screwed over. However, I do note that Canada is completely differnt then the US in how we run things.

In any case, thanks for the response.


----------



## capt j

No sweat, I am sure you will have a enjoyable summer. I be to differ on the money issue as an employer we are second to none when it comes to renumeration. The only catch is you will be worked harder than you ever imagined and at the end of the day I promise you will be a better person for it. You will look back on this summer with pride, pride in country, pride in self and you will be a member of the most exclusive club on the planet that of the profession of arms.

Best of luck remember what LUCK means "labour under correct knowledge".


----------



## Pte. Albano

I am planning to join the reserves in september, and have several questions. Will joining the reserves at 16 cause problems with school work? What will I do there? When I finish high school will being in the reserves help me get in RMC? Right now I am part of the army cadets. I am also wondering will joining the reserves make me quit the cadets.


----------



## MikeM

Welcome to Army.ca, you'll find the answers to a lot of your questions by using the search feature on this forum. Start with that, and if you still have any questions, ask away.

Cheers.


----------



## jamesj

Hi there!
I'm new to these forums, and I am currently attending university (ending 1st year). I am interested in joining the reserves, and I have a couple questions for those of you who already have. First of all, should I sign up for officer or recruit training? Do they both offer subsidized education? Which would be a more valuable and rewarding experience? I apologize if I have asked an obvious question, or left something out- I'm just new to this. Thanks for your answers in advance.
JJ


----------



## Gunner

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Go to the FAQ link in the recruiting forum.  About 1/2 way down you will see a list of links to various discussion on officer/NCM differences etc. If you have a specific question that is not located, feel free to post it here.

Good luck.


----------



## jamesj

Thanks for your help guys- I've found the local recruiting centre and plan on visiting later this week (after exams  ).


----------



## Flex

I've been hearing alot of stories on the reserves and how all they teach you is "how to march". I was wondering if it would be a beneficial thing to join the reserves before joining the actually CF forces. I would like to join the CF infantry forces in about a year and a half. Is it beneficial for me to join the reserves now? :warstory:


----------



## DogOfWar

the transfer process from the reserve to the reg force is a LOOOOOOONG process. But that being said they certainly do teach you alot more than marching. Its a good way to find out if you are really interested in being a lifer.


----------



## humint

Go to your local unit and talk to the recruiter. Watch a couple of videos. Talk to the people in the unit. I'm not too sure who the heck told you that you only learn how to march, but that is way off. You must be thinking of cadets.


----------



## Bob the builder

If you want to join the full time army in a year and a half then dont join the reserves.  The reserves teach you alot and its lots of fun, but transfering is a pain in the butt and will take you at least a year to complete.


----------



## DJCamp

Yes, you're definatly wrong that all they teach you is how to march. They teach you everything you need to know about your trade, so you would be qualified to do the same job as Reg Force personnel on deployments, etc. And just to clarify, the Reserves are part of the CF, there is no 'actual' CF. There is Reserves and Reg Force. Reserves are generally for people who have full time employment/students, and who are looking to do something extra. That being said, it would be a waste of time to join the reserves if you were gonna go reg in a year anyway, it may take longer to do both. Just wait and go regs. Transferring from reserves to regs is a pain in the butt.


----------



## PJ D-Dog

Flex said:
			
		

> I've been hearing alot of stories on the reserves and how all they teach you is "how to march". I was wondering if it would be a beneficial thing to join the reserves before joining the actually CF forces. I would like to join the CF infantry forces in about a year and a half. Is it beneficial for me to join the reserves now? :warstory:



The reserves does a lot more than just learn how to march.  You learn how to shoot and soldier.  If you are considering joining the Regular Force in roughly two years, why not spend that waiting time in the reserves?  You will accumulate pensionalbe time, get a taste for military life, get trained in a military trade and make some money at a good part-time job.

Although the process to transfer from the reserves to the regular force is long, my sources tell me that it is taking equally long to get into the regular force from civie street.

I can only assume that you are currently in high school.  Your best bet is to go down to your nearest recruiting office and check out the facts.  Good luck.

PJ D-Dog


----------



## paracowboy

never having served in the Reserves, I can't say for sure what you'll learn, BUT not having all the facts has never stopped me from having an opinion!  
If I had it to do over again, I would certainly join the Reserves while in High School and while wasting a lot of money in College. I say go for it. 
I'm not certain about going 'quick-pick' taking longer than going straight from civvie street, but you can always check into it. If it would take less time, just get out of the Reserves, and enlist as a civilian. When I was going through Basic, there were (as best I recall) about 5 guys who had previously been militia, and just enlisted Reg force, so it can obviously be done.


----------



## Blakey

argylls_recruiting said:
			
		

> You must be thinking of cadets.


Excuse me but, you learn a hell of a lot more than just *marching* in Cadets.


----------



## humint

The point is that, if you want to make money and get some training done, plus test the waters (so to speak) about the military, the best way is to join the reserves now. 

Yes, it is a pain to transfer from ResF to RegF. I've talked to people that said it's taken serveral months (even a year), but I know a few people who have been transfered (from my unit to the RegF) within a couple of months.

That aside, joining 1.5 years from now does not mean you will be on basic in 1.5 years. 

If you intend to apply in 1.5 years (actually hand in your file to CFRC at that time), it will take a number of months to go through the application process, and then you need to be selected for your MOC, and then you have to wait-out for course-loading and training. 

All that said, if you submit your application in 1.5 years, than you will likely not be in the CF, on course, and actually training for approx 2.0 years or so. 

Again, why waste the time? If you have extra time now, it's best to join and then transfer. 

Ultimately, it's your decision.


----------



## George Wallace

As I look into the near future, I would say that you would do well to join the Reserves now.  With the proposal to recruit another 5000 into the Regs, I would think that they may streamline the CT process in a year or two to take some of the load off of the Recruiting Process.  I don't think they will hamstring the Reserves by doing this, as I also see them pumping more into the Reserve Recruiting and Training Systems to help with the Recruiting of 3000 Reservists and more in order to take some of the pressure off the Reg Recruiting and Training Systems.  

As what has already been pointed out several times in this thread and several others, it may be a good idea to join the Reserves now to 'wet your feet' and 'test the waters'.  Perhaps you are not the 'military type', and it is easier to find that out in the Reserves than to sign a contract for the Regs and then find out.


----------



## ricky1097

hi im new to this website so i'll introduce myself first of all. im 19 years old from toronto, ontario and thinking about joing the army reserve. i have done some serious research but i am still confused between the army reserve and the canadian army. i plan on joining the infantry and have some questions.

1. can i choose how long i plan on staying in the army reserve or is there like a certain amount of months or years i must stay before i can leave?
2. will the recruitment centre send me to the nearest base close to my home and if they send me somewhere far away will they pay for my travel expenses?
3. do i get to choose how many days a week i can train at the base or is it just a weekend type schedule. is it possible to work at the base monday through friday and have the weekend off?(please explain this to me. i have no clue how the schedule works.)
4. what are the living conditions like at the base? do we have to share beds with our fellow soldiers or is it 1 person per bed? is it like simpsons where we sleep inside a wooden cabin or is it a actual facility?
5. do i have to shave my head or just cut it short? also what is the uniform like?
6. how much will i get paid as an infantry if i worked over the summer time?
7. what percentage of infantry are youths? (16-19 year olds)
8. what percentage of infantry include women? (im just asking.)
9. do we get to keep any piece of equipment after training like a machine gun or something?
10. what is training like?

IF YOU ARE ABLE TO ANSWER ANY OF THE FOLLOWING QUESTIONS THAT WOULD BE GREAT!!!  and one more thing...




*GO LEAFS GO!*


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Go to the nearest Recruiting Centre and speak to them about where you live and what Reserve Unit to join, or if you already have one in mind, go there and ask for the Recruiting NCO. Normally during the day, or phone them.
These are the BEST people to ask your questions to. Also please read the previous links provided.


----------



## Chemoney

Hello, thank you for taking the time to read my question.

I am currently in grade 10, and was curious if I could join the reserves during highschool.  Would it be possible, and still complete my diploma on time? 

I am undecided to what my future career will be, but I know I will serve in the armed forces at some point in my life.  I'd like to go to RMC, and I believe this would be a good idea to see how I like the armed forces, and if it would be the correct career path for me.

Thanks for the help,

Spencer Ronan


----------



## Chemoney

Thank you, I will make sure to make full use of the search function in the future.  Sometimes I just get a bit excited when a question pops into my head.  I've actually got another question, but I will search it first.  If I don't find an answer, i'll ask  

Thanks, 

Spencer R.


----------



## ottawaguy25

I am looking to join the Reserves I just VR`d from Reg force because Of my Daugther but I still want to be Military,  Can anyone tell me how I go about joining part time. 

Thank you,


----------



## geo

.... you can either walk into the local armoury of the unit you are interested to join and see the nice people in the recruiting office OR.... visit the local CFRC and they will do what the usually do.

Good luck!


----------



## Brett

Yeah. Good luck!!


----------



## ottawaguy25

Why do you say good luck?


----------



## Remius

ottawaguy25 said:
			
		

> I am looking to join the Reserves I just VR`d from Reg force because Of my Daugther but I still want to be Military,  Can anyone tell me how I go about joining part time.
> 
> Thank you,



If you went on the SR you can approach any reserve unit and they will handle it.  If not come go to CFRC Ottawa.  What trade are you?  (that will impact where you might want to go)

Also note, there is no longer a 6month waiting period for people who release and want back in.


----------



## George Wallace

As you just joined the CF and have now VR'd from the Jan 29 BMQ, your records should still be fairly up to date.  No doubt, there will be many questions as to your choices.  There will also be the time consuming process of retrieving your documents/file.  The sooner you get started, the sooner you will get processed.  

If you have a Reserve Unit in mind, contact them and see if they have any vacancies.  Your docs will still have to be processed through the CFRC, no matter what route you try.


----------



## ottawaguy25

I was able to get my pers file from CFLRS.  So that might help.  Where can I get information on Reserver training?  And thank you for the info


----------



## George Wallace

The CFRC can give you a list of all the Reserve Units and their contact numbers and addresses.


----------



## Brett

ottawaguy25 said:
			
		

> Why do you say good luck?



Just say "thank you".


----------



## ottawaguy25

Thank you!


----------



## geo

heh... recruiting centre is a "crap shoot" and you never know in advance if it will work out well or not so well in advance............

Good luck!


Really!


----------



## slowmode

Well your from ottawa I am guessing

Go to 66 slater street, thats the recruting office. Walk in and tell them " I want to join the 33rd Engineers!!!", thell give you all the papers and tell you everything you have to do.


----------



## yikomaka

Hello,

I have tried searching but can't really find a specific answer to the questions I have. I am almost done high school (in my last year) and was thinking of joining the Reserves after. I have a few questions relating to the reserves:

- Once completed and qualified can you choose where you are deployed too? Are they always needing people to serve inside of Canada?
- I am not in that great of shape, im not fat by any means im actually very skinny however I am just not in that great of shape fitness wise and wondered if the reserve training can get you into shape within the 20 days of training? (20 days is what I read)

Thanks.


----------



## blacktriangle

yikomaka said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I have tried searching but can't really find a specific answer to the questions I have. I am almost done high school (in my last year) and was thinking of joining the Reserves after. I have a few questions relating to the reserves:
> 
> - Once completed and qualified can you choose where you are deployed too? Are they always needing people to serve inside of Canada?
> - I am not in that great of shape, im not fat by any means im actually very skinny however I am just not in that great of shape fitness wise and wondered if the reserve training can get you into shape within the 20 days of training? (20 days is what I read)
> 
> Thanks.



Don't wait for training to start, fitness training should occur well beforehand.


----------



## Michael OLeary

yikomaka,

Welcome to milnet.ca. The short answers to your questions are:

1.   Reservists don't get posted, they serve with their local unit unless they later accept full time (Class "B") employment in another location or volunteer to go on an overseas deployment.  Neither option is likely within your first few years of service. 

2.   No, the training you do on your Reserve Basic Military Qualification (BMQ) will not get you in shape.

Please review these sections of the Recruiting FAQ:

Thinking about Joining
Fitness


----------



## Stevedude19

Hi i turn 16 in August and have been thinking for a long time about joining the Reserves. I'm in grade 10 right now but i'm failing English class will they still let me in? Also how many other 16 year olds are in the Reserves? Thanks


----------



## ghyslyn

If your english class is mandatory for you to pass the grade then no, you need minimum to complete grade 10.


----------



## Stevedude19

ghyslyn said:
			
		

> If your english class is mandatory for you to pass the grade then no, you need minimum to complete grade 10.


Ok thanks


----------



## davidk

Stevedude19 said:
			
		

> Also how many other 16 year olds are in the Reserves? Thanks



Four. 

There are actually a fair number of 16y/o reservists. It would be difficult to give a more detailed response than that.


----------



## Stevedude19

HighlandIslander said:
			
		

> Four.
> 
> There are actually a fair number of 16y/o reservists. It would be difficult to give a more detailed response than that.


Ok thanks for the info, it would be weird being the only 16 year old there. lol

Another question, would i be going to the base nearest me? which would be Shilo


----------



## RHFC_piper

Stevedude19 said:
			
		

> Ok thanks for the info, it would be weird being the only 16 year old there. lol
> 
> Another question, would i be going to the base nearest me? which would be Shilo




Here's some info for ya;

Here's the LFWA reserves web page... lots of info.

Here's information about How to join

Here's the part that might interest you; Basic Edibility


> To be eligible for consideration for the Canadian Forces, you must meet the following minimal conditions:
> 
> * be a Canadian citizen;
> o Citizens of another country who have landed immigrant (Permanent Resident) status in Canada may also be considered for enrolment when the CF has need of their skill, when the position cannot be filled by a Canadian citizen, and if the national interest would not be prejudiced. However, only under exceptional circumstances will authority be granted to enrol a citizen of another country.
> 
> * be 17 years of age (with parental/guardian consent) or older;
> o junior level Military College applicants must be 16 years of age;
> o you may be enrolled in the Reserves providing you are 16 years of age;
> 
> * meet the minimum education requirements for your entry plan and/or occupation;
> o *this can vary from Grade 10 (Sec III in Quebec) for combat arms* occupations to a university degree for the Direct Entry Officer entry plan.



Generally, for education, the standard is minimum 15 high school credits or completion of grade 10... 

I would also suggest, since you're still in High School, looking into Canadian Forces Primary Reserves Military Co-operative Education.  Ask your Guidance chancellor or Co-op coordinator if this is available at your school and then find the closest reserve unit.

As for number of 16 y/o's in the CF... I don't think anyone can accurately answer that here, but keep in mind, the minimum age is 16 for Reserves... and a lot of units offer a co-op program...  so I'm going to guess there are quite a few... until they turn 17.  


Lots of options out there... But I think the best advice anyone here can give you is; use the search function


----------



## FutureQYR

You cannot be in the reserves at the age of 16, but you can begin your application process. you have to be 17 (with parental consent), to actually serve. I should know, I'm 16 and have already handed in my papers, but can start my course in february at the earliest, as my 17th birthday is in January.


----------



## FutureQYR

FutureQYR said:
			
		

> You cannot be in the reserves at the age of 16, but you can begin your application process. you have to be 17 (with parental consent), to actually serve. I should know, I'm 16 and have already handed in my papers, but can start my course in february at the earliest, as my 17th birthday is in January.



Not tryng t prove anyone wrong, just trying to giveyou a little insight, I know how it fels to be confused about this stuff


----------



## RHFC_piper

FutureQYR said:
			
		

> You cannot be in the reserves at the age of 16, but you can begin your application process. you have to be 17 (with parental consent), to actually serve. I should know, I'm 16 and have already handed in my papers, but can start my course in february at the earliest, as my 17th birthday is in January.




I gotta tell you... from a unit recruiter to an applicant... you can apply, enroll and parade at age 16.  Who ever told you that you can't is lying to you.

I will post this again to clarify;


> To be eligible for consideration for the Canadian Forces, you must meet the following minimal conditions:
> 
> * be a Canadian citizen;
> o Citizens of another country who have landed immigrant (Permanent Resident) status in Canada may also be considered for enrolment when the CF has need of their skill, when the position cannot be filled by a Canadian citizen, and if the national interest would not be prejudiced. However, only under exceptional circumstances will authority be granted to enrol a citizen of another country.
> 
> * be 17 years of age (with parental/guardian consent) or older;
> o junior level Military College applicants must be 16 years of age;
> o* you may be enrolled in the Reserves providing you are 16 years of age;*
> 
> * meet the minimum education requirements for your entry plan and/or occupation;
> o this can vary from Grade 10 (Sec III in Quebec) for combat arms occupations to a university degree for the Direct Entry Officer entry plan.



Here's the source: http://www.forces.ca/v3/engraph/resources/howtojoin_en.aspx?bhcp=1


----------



## FutureQYR

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> I gotta tell you... from a unit recruiter to an applicant... you can apply, enroll and parade at age 16.  Who ever told you that you can't is lying to you.
> 
> I will post this again to clarify;
> Here's the source: http://www.forces.ca/v3/engraph/resources/howtojoin_en.aspx?bhcp=1
> 
> 
> 
> [/qu
> 
> The package I recieved from the recruiter, along with several statements from recruiters, and a co-op representitive said that while anyone who fit the requirements at the age of 16 was elidgible to compplete the applicaton process, they were not allowed to partcipate in any actual military "activity". Ive heard this from so many people its unbelieveable. Perhaps  there is some sort of cadet program or something, but it was my understanding that that was as far as a 16 year old could go.


----------



## FutureQYR

And this link says "you may be enrolled", not you may serve, exactly what i'm trying to explain.


----------



## RHFC_piper

FutureQYR said:
			
		

> The package I recieved from the recruiter, along with several statements from recruiters, and a co-op representitive said that while anyone who fit the requirements at the age of 16 was elidgible to compplete the applicaton process, they were not allowed to partcipate in any actual military "activity". Ive heard this from so many people its unbelieveable. Perhaps  there is some sort of cadet program or something, but it was my understanding that that was as far as a 16 year old could go.




I've been the Recruiter for my Primary Reserve unit for over a year now, and I have not only processed, but enrolled well over twenty 16 y/o HS students for a co-op program which offers the BMQ and SQ course...  Many of these soldiers have since graduated their co-op and are now off to BIQ/DP1.
Sooo... I guess I've been breaking the law.

So, again; who ever told you this stuff is not going by the CF standards... 

The standard states;

 you may be enrolled in the Reserves providing you are 16 years of age


This is stated quite clearly in the 'How to join' section of www.forces.ca



jeez... I've argued with teachers and parents about 15 y/o applicants wanting to join the Co-op... but I've never heard this one.  




			
				FutureQYR said:
			
		

> And this link says "you may be enrolled", not you may serve, exactly what i'm trying to explain.



That, quite honestly, makes no sense....  We don't want you unless we can train you.   YOU CAN START TRAINING AS SOON AS YOU'RE ENROLLED.


----------



## FutureQYR

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> I've been the Recruiter for my Primary Reserve unit for over a year now, and I have not only processed, but enrolled well over twenty 16 y/o HS students for a Coop program which offers the BMQ and SQ course...  Many of these soldiers have since graduated their Coop and are now off to BIQ/DP1.
> Sooo... I guess I've been breaking the law.
> 
> So, again; who ever told you this stuff is not going by the CF standards...
> 
> The standard states;
> 
> you may be enrolled in the Reserves providing you are 16 years of age
> 
> 
> This is stated quite clearly in the 'How to join' section of www.forces.ca
> 
> 
> 
> jeez... I've argued with teachers and parents about 15 y/o applicants wanting to join the Coop... but I've never heard this one.



For god sake, get it through your head!, I am not saying he can't join the Canadian Forces, but rather not in the sense he is thinking. He Cannot, regardless of what you may believe, participate in a Coop program at the age of 16. Again I am currently in line to begin a Coop program in February, they only reason I am able to complete the course in the 11th grade is because I turn 17 right before the course begins. And after listening to the other 15+ odd people that I know that have completed this course, and also had to wait till they were 17 to PARTICIPATE, I think this young man would be in good order to completely disregard anything you have to say, as you seem to have a problem comprehending common conversation.


----------



## FutureQYR

Back to the main topic, I wish whoever started the forum good luck in the application process!


----------



## Stevedude19

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> Here's some info for ya;
> 
> Here's the LFWA reserves web page... lots of info.
> 
> Here's information about How to join
> 
> Here's the part that might interest you; Basic Edibility
> Generally, for education, the standard is minimum 15 high school credits or completion of grade 10...
> 
> I would also suggest, since you're still in High School, looking into Canadian Forces Primary Reserves Military Co-operative Education.  Ask your Guidance chancellor or Co-op coordinator if this is available at your school and then find the closest reserve unit.
> 
> As for number of 16 y/o's in the CF... I don't think anyone can accurately answer that here, but keep in mind, the minimum age is 16 for Reserves... and a lot of units offer a co-op program...  so I'm going to guess there are quite a few... until they turn 17.
> 
> 
> Lots of options out there... But I think the best advice anyone here can give you is; use the search function


ok, thanks i'll look into that


----------



## Kat Stevens

This is starting to get good...  op:


----------



## RHFC_piper

FutureQYR said:
			
		

> For god sake, get it through your head!, I am not saying he can't join the Canadian Forces, but rather not in the sense he is thinking. He Cannot, regardless of what you may believe, participate in a Coop program at the age of 16. Again I am currently in line to begin a Coop program in February, they only reason I am able to complete the course in the 11th grade is because I turn 17 right before the course begins. And after listening to the other 15+ odd people that I know that have completed this course, and also had to wait till they were 17 to PARTICIPATE, I think this young man would be in good order to completely disregard anything you have to say, as you seem to have a problem comprehending common conversation.




Okay... I'm going to explain this one last time.

1) I am the unit recruiter for my regiment.  STOP TELLING ME MY JOB.

2) You are 100% wrong!   YOU CAN PARTICIPATE ONCE YOU ENROLL.  YOU CAN ENROLL INTO THE RESERVES AT 16

3) Looking into my recruiting files, we had eighteen students who started the program at age 16.  We have eight who have completed the Co-op program at age 16.



I'm pretty much done with this...   If there are any other CF Recruiters out there, feel free to argue with this moron... but I doubt he'll listen... he's too thick.

I'm out.


----------



## Stevedude19

FutureQYR said:
			
		

> Back to the main topic, I wish whoever started the forum good luck in the application process!


Thanks, however i'll have to wait till august when i'm 16 but i'll go down to the nearest recruiting office which is in Winnipeg and talk to them


----------



## Stevedude19

FutureQYR said:
			
		

> For god sake, get it through your head!, I am not saying he can't join the Canadian Forces, but rather not in the sense he is thinking. He Cannot, regardless of what you may believe, participate in a Coop program at the age of 16. Again I am currently in line to begin a Coop program in February, they only reason I am able to complete the course in the 11th grade is because I turn 17 right before the course begins. And after listening to the other 15+ odd people that I know that have completed this course, and also had to wait till they were 17 to PARTICIPATE, I think this young man would be in good order to completely disregard anything you have to say, as you seem to have a problem comprehending common conversation.


Wow that's kinda hostile. I know a guy who is 16 who did it so i no that's your info is wrong


----------



## Stevedude19

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> Okay... I'm going to explain this one last time.
> 
> 1) I am the unit recruiter for my regiment.  STOP TELLING ME MY JOB.
> 
> 2) You are 100% wrong!   YOU CAN PARTICIPATE ONCE YOU ENROLL.  YOU CAN ENROLL INTO THE RESERVES AT 16
> 
> 3) Looking into my recruiting files, we had eighteen students who started the program at age 16.  We have eight who have completed the Co-op program at age 16.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much done with this...   If there are any other CF Recruiters out there, feel free to argue with this moron... but I doubt he'll listen... he's too thick.
> 
> I'm out.


I believe you could you tell me more about the coop program


----------



## Koenigsegg

Hmm...Let me see...

I know someone who got into the co-op at the age of 16.   I also know someone who straight out joined the reserves at sixteen.
And at such an age in the CF, I do believe that you can do anything they ask of you, short of being deployed.  I may be wrong, forgive me, and publicly correct me if I am.  haha

I dunno...I'm thinkin' the guy who does this stuff for a bloody job knows his s***.

And the co-op is only for a shorter period of time.  I personally don't know how it works, but how much do you think can be done when you are only in the program for a semester (I think it's just one).

*Not directed at Steve*


----------



## Stevedude19

Koenigsegg said:
			
		

> Hmm...Let me see...
> 
> I know someone who got into the co-op at the age of 16.   I also know someone who straight out joined the reserves at sixteen.
> And at such an age in the CF, I do believe that you can do anything they ask of you, short of being deployed.  I may be wrong, forgive me, and publicly correct me if I am.  haha
> 
> I dunno...I'm thinkin' the guy who does this stuff for a bloody job knows his s***.
> 
> And the co-op is only for a shorter period of time.  I personally don't know how it works, but how much do you think can be done when you are only in the program for a semester (I think it's just one).
> 
> *Not directed at Steve*


I know a guy who joined the reserves when he was 15 but now you have to be 16 which kinda sucks


----------



## aesop081

Stevedude19 said:
			
		

> he was 15 but now you have to be 16 which kinda sucks



 :rofl:

No, wait.....

 :

Why does it suck ?


----------



## Koenigsegg

I've wanted to join since I was very young, and I never thought the age requirments sucked.
The age limits are there for reasons.  And most 15 year olds aren't mature enough for any real (hard) job.  You may be, but our society is of the majority rules philosphy.  So of course...the good ones miss out, or have to wait sometimes.  haha


----------



## Pte.Butt

FutureQYR said:
			
		

> For god sake, get it through your head!, I am not saying he can't join the Canadian Forces, but rather not in the sense he is thinking. He Cannot, regardless of what you may believe, participate in a Coop program at the age of 16. Again I am currently in line to begin a Coop program in February, they only reason I am able to complete the course in the 11th grade is because I turn 17 right before the course begins. And after listening to the other 15+ odd people that I know that have completed this course, and also had to wait till they were 17 to PARTICIPATE, I think this young man would be in good order to completely disregard anything you have to say, as you seem to have a problem comprehending common conversation.





I was enrolled into the Canadian Forces, and begun my Basic Military Qualifications while I was 16. You, are incorrect, I suggest you listen to what the members that have more then a few months in the military have to say, trust me they know, and you don't.


----------



## FutureQYR

What province are you from?


----------



## Pte.Butt

Read my profile, it's filled out for a reason, I recommend you fill yours out. What province I am from is irrelevant, the rules and regulations, and enrollment requirement are the same nation-wide.


----------



## FutureQYR

Well, I gotta tell you I'm not sure , perhaps there is some sort of out of this world conspiracy in order to keep me from PARTICIPATING in the CF until I'm 17 through a co-op... Sounds like a job for Mulder. I'm not sure how you would have COMPLETED co-op at the age of 16. Perhaps the entire Toronto Recruitment centre should be talked to, because they told me I could enroll but not participate, or complete the co-op at the age of sixteen regardless of credits, I would have to wait till I was in the 11th grade, and 17 to start and complete the co-op. I'm done trying to explain to people what has been explained to me from people holding the rank of Pte. to Captain. I will not re post on this thread, so please stop replying to me.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

FutureQYR,

I'm only saying this once. Quit acting like your avatar. You're out of your lane, and any more bovine excrement along the line you're walking will get you a warning for trolling and inflaming. Drop it now.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Koenigsegg

It seems to me like, where I went to high school at least, you had to be a senior student to get a co-op anywhere.  The program was only open to Gr.11s and Gr.12s.
And in order to get into the CF you must have completed Gr.10...Which from your post, it seems like at the time you hadn't.



> I would have to wait till I was in the 11th grade



Maybe I'm missing something, but from what you said, it would make sense if that was the reason.


----------



## Stevedude19

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> No, wait.....
> 
> :
> 
> Why does it suck ?



CAUSE I WANT IN NOW!!!!


----------



## Mike Baker

Can we lock this already?


Baker


----------



## aesop081

Stevedude19 said:
			
		

> CAUSE I WANT IT NOW!!!!



Well thats just too bad. We  have enough people in the CF who act like children without resorting to enrolling actual children.

Cheers


----------



## Stevedude19

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Well thats just too bad. We  have enough people in the CF who act like children without resorting to enrolling actual children.
> 
> Cheers


um... ok i hope your joking


----------



## aesop081

Stevedude19 said:
			
		

> um... ok i hope your joking



did i say something funny ?


----------



## Koenigsegg

Haha.

He's not.

He may be very sarcastic, but this isn't one of those times.

*bummer...I'm slow*


----------



## Stevedude19

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> did i say something funny ?


no it just seems like you don't like it when 16 year olds join


----------



## aesop081

Stevedude19 said:
			
		

> no it just seems like you don't like it when 16 year olds join



If i did have a problem with 16 year olds joining then that would be my own buisness now wouldnt it ?

I know it sucks for you because you arent old enough to join yet but to be honest, i dont want 15 year olds watching my back. You will be old enough to join soon enough, use the time to prepare yourself and quit the "it sucks" attitude, Good luck.


----------



## Stevedude19

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> If i did have a problem with 16 year olds joining then that would be my own buisness now wouldnt it ?
> 
> I know it sucks for you because you arent old enough to join yet but to be honest, i dont want 15 year olds watching my back. You will be old enough to join soon enough, use the time to prepare yourself and quit the "it sucks" attitude, Good luck.


um...ok it was a joke don't just assume you know me i don't have a "it sucks" attitude i was just showing my enthusiasm


----------



## aesop081

Stevedude19 said:
			
		

> um...ok it was a joke don't just assume you know me i don't have a "it sucks" attitude i was just showing my enthusiasm



I was not assuming i know you, in fact i probably dont want to know you.

That being said, enthusiasm is good so when the time comes and you do join, i hope its everything you want it to be. good luck.


----------



## Koenigsegg

Although I may not always agree with your way of saying things, CDN Aviator, I have to give you props for being honest.  Very blunt and honest, I respect that.


No BS, good man.   haha


----------



## Stevedude19

Koenigsegg said:
			
		

> Although I may not always agree with your way of saying things, CDN Aviator, I have to give you props for being honest.  Very blunt and honest, I respect that.
> 
> 
> No BS, good man.   haha


being honest about what?


----------



## aesop081

Just to get back on track, what trade / unit are you interested in ?


----------



## George Wallace

TOPIC  LOCKED!



This topic is locked.  It has provided false information to questions that have already been answered in other topics.

DELETION to follow.


----------



## Huxley88

Hey I really want to join the Reserves, been running every day like 2-2.5 km/h now all I need to do is time myself. Im turning 20 soon and might be starting College in Jan 2009, On Monday going to be doing some courses to upgrade my high school marks to get into University by 2009. Though I am sort of unsure what I want to do in life and Im not willing to make a full commitment to the military but Im sure I want to join the Reserve force. My question is if I joined the Reserves in January would I have enough time to balance that between College and Reserves. I know you only go for reserves like once a week right? Though wouldn't getting threw the training phase require you to dedicate more hours to it? I am willing to I am just worried I won't have enough time for school, I don't want it to cut into my College time.


----------



## aesop081

Huxley88 said:
			
		

> Hey I really want to join the Reserves, been running every day like 2-2.5 km/h now all I need to do is time myself. Im turning 20 soon and might be starting College in Jan 2009, On Monday going to be doing some courses to upgrade my high school marks to get into University by 2009. Though I am sort of unsure what I want to do in life and Im not willing to make a full commitment to the military but Im sure I want to join the Reserve force. My question is if I joined the Reserves in January would I have enough time to balance that between College and Reserves. I know you only go for reserves like once a week right? Though wouldn't getting threw the training phase require you to dedicate more hours to it? I am willing to I am just worried I won't have enough time for school, I don't want it to cut into my College time.



Thousands upon thousands of students have ballanced school and reserves well before you..........


----------



## slowmode

I've balanced school with the reserves and another job...my marks have been in the high 80's. I'm sure you can do the same


----------



## CADPAT44

Hey everyone. I am new here and am really, really facinated with canadian military history, both recent and in the past. I want some advice, with my future life. I am 13 right now, and I'm thinking of joining the canadian Forces reserves. I don't know weither it will be armor or artilery yet, but I will decide soon.  I would greatly appreciate any advice you have on basic training, or if my choice is the right one or anything else. 

Thanks very much
russ.


----------



## SupersonicMax

Before anyone jumps on you, I'd suggest you give the Search function a try.

Cheers

Max


----------



## Koenigsegg

The Directing Staff will most likely be around soon to "direct" you to sources of information on this very site to read for yourself.

But before that:
You have at least three years to think about that.  You're in no rush.  No one can answer that question for you.


----------



## HItorMiss

I commend your desire...

Use the Search lot's of info on BMQ on here.

You have 3 years, lot's of time go out have fun be a kid the CF isn't going anywhere, do your own research you have lot's and lot's of time


----------



## Michael OLeary

Koenigsegg said:
			
		

> The Directing Staff will most likely be around soon to "direct" you to sources of information on this very site to read for yourself.



Actually, we also encourage members to do that so that the staff don't have to execute repetitive actions for which others slag us for welcoming members with the search and links post.

Anyway, here's a good place to start - Frequently Asked Questions (FAQs) - A Directory


----------



## Koenigsegg

My mistake.  That makes absolute sense, it's just too bad the staff was getting criticised for that.   90% of the time I found it deserved.  However you're right, I'm sure the staff got tired of it.
My apologies.

CADPAT44:  Like was said before, you have lots of time.  And such decisions don't always come easy.  The only reason I'm as decided as I am is because the only reserve unit in my region is an Infantry unit.  When/if I transfer to the Regular force...then I better have my mind made up.  haha
Do you know what career opportunities in the CF are in your area?


Ok, Back in my box.


----------



## facemesser

this reminds me of what I did  . 

I was just like you and now I'm 16 and got the ball rolling for the reserve infantry in the Niagara Region 

Good on you, keep with it.

DLord


----------



## startbutton

Russ, being 13, a good place to start might be Army Cadets until you are old enough to join the Reserves at 16.

Other advice would be to Keep Active and do well in school, stay out of trouble and learn to keep your room spotless, because your parents prodding is nothing compared to what you will face at BMQ.


----------



## Edward Campbell

startbutton said:
			
		

> Russ, being 13, a good place to start might be Army Cadets until you are old enough to join the Reserves at 16.
> 
> Other advice would be to Keep Active and do well in school, *stay out of trouble* and learn to keep your room spotless, because your parents prodding is nothing compared to what you will face at BMQ.



I don't think that point can be overemphasized. The days are long, long gone when some magistrates said, "It's reform school or the Army for you, laddie. Choose quickly."

Problems with the law can slow or even totally derail your plans to be a soldier.


----------



## CADPAT44

Thanks a buch guys, I'm not really thinking of joining until I'm 20 or so, but yeah lol. hanks and I think I'm gonna like it here. thanks for the warm reception.

thanks
russ.


----------



## Bellus88

Hey I plan to join the Army Reserves in December, more specifically December 1st. Currently Im a high school graduate and 19 years old turning 20 on October 14. I turned down going to college and now my ambitions are set on University and Im going to Night School hoping to go into University when im 21 in 2009. I will also be taking a 1 day security course in October so I can get another Security job. So ill probably be going to Night School and having a job in December. My question is would I beable to fit joining the Army reserves into all this? How long is the Basic training phase? I heard once you have that all done you go once a week and stay in summers is this true? Ive realized my life needs more discipline as I can be lazy sometimes with completing tasks. Im hoping to make at least Infantry as I will be training in the months to come.


----------



## grmpz1

2-2.5km/h


----------



## a_beautiful_tragedy

Bellus88 said:
			
		

> Hey I plan to join the Army Reserves in December, more specifically December 1st. Currently Im a high school graduate and 19 years old turning 20 on October 14. I turned down going to college and now my ambitions are set on University and Im going to Night School hoping to go into University when im 21 in 2009. I will also be taking a 1 day security course in October so I can get another Security job. So ill probably be going to Night School and having a job in December. My question is would I beable to fit joining the Army reserves into all this? How long is the Basic training phase? I heard once you have that all done you go once a week and stay in summers is this true? Ive realized my life needs more discipline as I can be lazy sometimes with completing tasks. Im hoping to make at least Infantry as I will be training in the months to come.



CDN AVIATOR already mentioned it, but its true, thousands of people do this all the time. Typically in the reserves you do your needed courses in the summer, but there are always those courses running through out the year. Your basic is maybe a month. If youre doing infantry like you stated you wanted to do, you wont be doing the Soldier Qualification course anymore, I taught on an SQ and infantry course this summer and i heard now the SQ is combined with your Infantry course, so now that should take just under 2 months. Usually (for my Unit anyway) a fiscal training year entails, every thursday, and about 2 weekends a month aswell as a 10 day exercise in the US. Courses available will be offered and you could be nominated for them, such as Infantry platoon support weapons course. Once your all done and qualified, there is available work and taskings around canada you could get if you wanted, but after youre trained your summers arent taken up by the army, its more so if thats what you want courses or work. If you have any question dude, just ask me or any of the other hundreds of people who know about this stuff. Good luck in the application process


----------



## mysteriousmind

a_beautiful_tragedy said:
			
		

> CDN AVIATOR already mentioned it, but its true, thousands of people do this all the time. *I taught on an SQ and infantry course this summer and i heard now the SQ is combined with your Infantry course*,



At my unit there is allot of people either going to college or university and they get in when they have time. it is possible...perhaps if you do you BMQ part time during week end it can be a little hard on the system, but it does last only 11 week ends or so, with breaks in it.

As for the SQ being combined, it is true...for the regs...but from a reserve point it is not done yet.

And SQ can be done also week end during winter...

The harder part is getting time during summer to go and do you Trade course...like the support combat arms tend to have longer course (12 weeks for supply and cooks, 8 for trucker etc...etc....) but...it is not impossible. and its better to my opinion to serve fires in a fast food.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer

We have people going to BMQ in the Winter hoping to get on a part time SQ before summer. BMQ is eleven weekends total and it is usuall every other weekend. As mentioned, you will have to do your trades training full time in the summer. Keep in mind, you can't count on automatically doing one course after the other nor can you can't on the dates. They can change at any time. 



> I heard once you have that all done you go once a week and stay in summers is this true?


Well, I guess you might be able to do that. Your best bet is to have a look at the training calendar for the Unit you are thinking of joining to get an idea of how busy they are. One week you might find yourself going to Parade night and doing a course or an exercise on the weekend. The other, you might only have one training night. Usually the exercises are every other weekend but depending on your Unit, it can get busy at times with dinners, parades, training, courses, and exercises. From what I have seen, and I am not a student, they are very understanding. As others have mentioned though, you wouldn't be the first student to join the Reserves; the majority are students. You should get a training schedule well in advance so it's all about setting priorities and organizing your schedule. 

Good luck.

Edit: If you are thinking of being enrolled by January and by that I mean sworn in and kitted up; I would start the process now.


----------



## R. Jorgensen

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> In the Reserve, some courses can be run on the weekend, like BMQ and SQ, but you can also do them in the summer full time. With the weekend BMQ, your goto a local Reserve unit armoury and do your training there, than go home and wait untill your next training weekend. You would still be parading with your unit aswell on whichever night they parade.



This is what I was trying to find out for the longest of time. I wouldn't mind being sent out to CFLRS Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu however I am starting my Machinist Apprenticeship soon and I'd prefer not to let my brand-spanking-new employer down by disappearing a month later.

I am going to file my application to the King's Own (Calgary) Regiment in January; I am REALLY excited, it's all my father's fault  ;D


----------



## Messorius

Like the title says, I have a few questions about joining the reserves.  I'm 29, have a fairly good job who will make accommodations for training.  I've been thinking about it off and on for months; I want to give something back to my country aside from taxes, I want an opportunity for an occupation that I can be consistently challenged in and learn.  I'm fairly certain the regular forces are not for me, at least not at this point.  I've been searching the forum for a couple days, but I think I'm starting to get overloaded a bit.  I will be going to talk to a recruiter in the next week or so, but would like to see if I can find out some info up front from a variety of people.

Are there opportunities for constant learning/skill development?  One of the issues I have with my current employment is that it's not going anywhere from where it is now.  I'm as far up as I can get, with very little opportunity for advancement or learning anything new/challenging.

When should I join?  I'm in Nova Scotia, and I know different units have different training schedules, but is there a particular time of year that would be best?  If that happens to be Fall/Winter, when does fitness tests/bmq take place?  I have completely altered my lifestyle since I started thinking about this, and I am running/doing weight training, etc. but I know I'm not ready for the requirements right now; realistically I think I'd be good in February.

Can I expect to be able to support myself?  I'm employed, my husband's employed with a good full time job, so I'm guessing yes, but I'm nervous.

Do I sound like someone who should actually be doing this at all?     I'd really appreciate any responses I can get, and thanks kindly in advance.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer

> Are there opportunities for constant learning/skill development?  One of the issues I have with my current employment is that it's not going anywhere from where it is now.  I'm as far e up as I can get, with very little opportunity for advancement or learning anything new/challenging.


 Definitely. It just depends on what you are looking for. Opportunities are presented to you and others you may have to request and or work for. There is an education reimbursement for Reservists for post secondary studies. I believe it is up to $2000 to a maximum of $8000. With this, you have to keep in mind that not every course will be reimbursed. 



> When should I join?  I'm in Nova Scotia, and I know different units have different training schedules, but is there a particular time of year that would be best?


That depends; talk it over with your hubby. At this point, you would be looking at a summer course unless they can get all of your process completed before the winter course starts which could be in February. It could also be in the fall. It depends on how your process moves along, when your area is holding courses, and how many spots are available. 



> but is there a particular time of year that would be best?


There are some threads on the Winter vs. Summer BMQ courses on the site; you might want to do a search on those. Really it depends on your employer and what you and your husband decide. Personally, I saved my full time courses for when I really needed them to save having to work with my employer to get time off. Your BMQ and possibly your SQ can be on the weekend; your trades training however is full time. Something to consider. 

Another piece of advice is to try and visit the Units on Parade night and get a feel for what goes on. Ask to see their training calendar if they have one to see what sort of training they are doing and how frequently they "play soldier" on the weekend to see if it fits your build. Also, you can and ask about what sort of events that the Unit does outside of your typical Parade night and training weekend. My former Unit did little in the way of dinners, events etc. Part of the fun is the "extras" that comes with your Unit. Also, the level of training can be very different between Units from what I have seen. 



> ...If that happens to be Fall/Winter, when does fitness tests/bmq take place?...I have completely altered my lifestyle since I started thinking about this, and I am running/doing weight training, etc. but I know I'm not ready for the requirements right now; realistically I think I'd be good in February.



I can speak from experience on a weekend BMQ course; there is little time for PT. You might go for some wake up runs (short distance, slow to medium pace). Of course, you will have push ups etc. Having said that, try to get in the best possible shape especially for what follows BMQ. BMQ, at least weekend BMQ, was more about getting your mind in shape.



> Can I expect to be able to support myself?  I'm employed, my husband's employed with a good full time job, so I'm guessing yes, but I'm nervous.


It's natural to be nervous, but you get over it fast. 



> Do I sound like someone who should actually be doing this at all?     I'd really appreciate any responses I can get, and thanks kindly in advance.


 You do. Get into it and it will feel a lot more natural!



> I'm 29, have a fairly good job who will make accommodations for training.  I've been thinking about it off and on for months....I'm fairly certain the regular forces are not for me, at least not at this point.


 You can always start out as a Reservist and do a component transfer to the Regular Force later on. Also, you can seek full time employment as a Reservist when your training is complete. If it helps, I was in a similar boat in terms of my personal life and trying to decide between the Regs and the Reserves. After joining the Reserves and spending some time in there, I knew I really enjoyed the Reserves but that I didn't want to go into the Regs. It really put that issue to bed and I am 100% happy about my decision. BUT that is just me; you may decide that you want to do it full time...

Talk to your husband and try to visit the Units before Christmas stand down in December. You might have trouble visiting the Units around mid-December. 

Good luck.


----------



## dapaterson

Note that currently basic training courses (BMQ) for the Reserves are being scheduled for fall and winter; summer BMQs are beign greatly reduced, to free up instructors for trades courses.


----------



## the_girlfirend

Dapaterson,

Do you think this is true for all the units across Canada? Is this a new policy for this year?
I remember that last summer there was BMQ instruction going on at le 51e Bataillon des Services à St-Hubert...


----------



## WannaBeFlyer

For what it is worth, we had a lot of recruits ready to go on course last summer, but only a handful went because there were so few BMQ spots available.


----------



## dapaterson

The national intent is to minimize BMQs in the summer.  There may be certain local variations.

Keep in mind that all early training isn't necessarily BMQ - on enrolment, a new solider requires BMQ, sollowed by SQ, followed by the training for their specific occupation.  Once that is all complete the individual is said to have completed their "Development Period One" (or DP1) training.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Messorius said:
			
		

> I'm in Nova Scotia, and I know different units have different training schedules



Messorius, what part of NS are you in?  NS has alot of different units, including Army (which now includes Communications Reservists), Navy and Air Reserve units.  But depending on where you are, some are/aren't close.  Do you know what unit, or trade  you might be interested in, or type of work?  If you already have contacted a recruiter, great, if not I can help point you in the right direction if you can give me an idea of where you live, whether you are interested in Army, Navy or Air Force and what sort of stuff you might be interested in.


----------



## Messorius

Thank you all sooo much for the replies!

I live in Dartmouth/Halifax, and as of right now I'm not sure what unit/trade I'd like to get into.  33 Service Battalion caught my eye.    I've looked at the list of occupations and there's a few that I find interesting, like weapons technician and engineering.  I like being hands on, I like fixing things and getting dirty, I like acquiring information and being analytical.  I'm also not sure about which area I'd like to go into, but I can probably say it'd be a tossup between Army or Air.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Do you have the number for the 36 Brigade recruiting office?  They are the ones you'd be interested in talking to if you are in the HRM, they handle recruiting for all the Army Reserve units in HRM.  Good folks over there with lots of experience.  You can find lots of info, including units and recruiting, on the website.

36 Canadian Brigade Group Website

Aside from the units that fall directly under 36 CBG HQ that are listed on that website, there are 2 more Reserve units in the HRM you might be interested in checking out.

3 Int Coy (Intelligence Company)

30 MP Coy (Military Police).


----------



## dapaterson

And there's also a comm sqn in Halifax, 72X (X because I forget the exact designation) which is not yet part of 36 Brigade...


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> NS has alot of different units, including Army (*which now includes Communications Reservists*), Navy and Air Reserve units.



I was sure someone said they 'belonged' to LFAA and were OPCON to 36.  Ooops!

Yes, 723 Comm Sqn is also located at the Halifax Armouries, which is the same location as the 36 CBG Recruiting Office is at (or atleast it was there, no room at the HQ Bldg at RA Park).


----------



## Messorius

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Do you have the number for the 36 Brigade recruiting office?  They are the ones you'd be interested in talking to if you are in the HRM, they handle recruiting for all the Army Reserve units in HRM.  Good folks over there with lots of experience.  You can find lots of info, including units and recruiting, on the website.
> 
> 36 Canadian Brigade Group Website
> 
> Aside from the units that fall directly under 36 CBG HQ that are listed on that website, there are 2 more Reserve units in the HRM you might be interested in checking out.
> 
> 3 Int Coy (Intelligence Company)
> 
> 30 MP Coy (Military Police).



Thanks!  I had a reserves member give me the address for the recruiting office on Duke Street when I started checking around, is that fine to go to first?  And the number for the 36 Brigade is in here?     http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/36CBG_HQ/PAGES/Recruiting_e.html


----------



## Eye In The Sky

You can go to the CFRC on Duke Street.  I am not sure if anyone from 36 CBG is there now, as they made a Recruiting Office at the Halifax Armouries.  You can call the Sgt listed on the website, and he should be able to help you from there.  I would suggest calling the folks at 36 CBG Recruiting first, they will set up all the stuff you will need to do at the CFRC and they know the process inside and out.


----------



## The.Navigator

Good Day,
Could anyone verify that the BMQ for Reserves is the same now as it was back in 2003?
Also, anyone with 25 (Toronto), how did the BMQ work for you? Weekends? Two weeks? Full 13-weeks?
Thank in advance.
Carla


----------



## tim.p

Hello everyone.

I'll start off with telling you a little about myself. Currently, I'm 16 and in grade 11. I failed some courses in grade 10 (not because I couldn't do it,  I just didn't like school and was skipping class). For grade 11 - I pulled it together and am doing well. I am 5'10'' and 150lbs, I'm in good shape and could meet and surpass the minimum physical requirements. I have no medical conditions, allergies or previous injuries. I've been contemplating joining the army since I was 14, It has always interested me and would be something that I would love to do. 

I was planning to do the following:

Apply for the reserves in the immediate future before I turn 17, complete grade 11 and take summer school courses for the courses that I've failed in grade 10. Then at 17 I want to drop out of high school and join the regular forces in the infantry branch. Now I've been reading a lot and I understand that it's the best idea to complete high school before joining the regular forces. I've been thinking it over and have made the decision to join. I am thinking about doing a 2-3 year term and then completing high school then going to RMC. 

I've done a lot of research on the army, and I think this is the route I would like to pursue for now. I've watched countless documentaries ("Ears open, Eyeballs click", "Basic up") and many others on the war on terror, I've read countless articles on BCT and military life. http://usmilitary.about.com/cs/joiningup/a/recruiter1.htm for example ( 5 part article) and http://usmilitary.about.com/od/armyjoin/l/aaarmybasic1.htm .


I meet all physical requirements, I'm fairly mentally prepared, and my vision is -4.0, -4.50 which may be a V4 or a V3 ( So I may need to pick something other than infantry as a MOS). My parents are also fine with this path as long as I complete high school and go to college/university. 

My questions are:

*Is this a plausible option?
Would it be difficult to get accepted with only a grade 10?
Where do CF get deployed if they don't go to Afghanistan?  

*


----------



## Marshall

I would never recommend yourself dropping out of High school, and any sensible person would not tell you to either. 

If you drop out, you close many doors in front of yourself. Outside AND inside of the Canadian Forces. 


I recommend the reserves while completing your Grade 12. This way you get a taste of the Forces life and you also get your High School Diploma. This way you will have many more options for trades in the CF and also you would have a better chance in promotions up the road. (While I am not 100% on how much effect it would have on your promotions with or without a degree - so do not quote me there  )

Marshall


----------



## tim.p

Marshall said:
			
		

> I would never recommend yourself dropping out of High school, and any sensible person would not tell you to either.
> 
> If you drop out, you close many doors in front of yourself. Outside AND inside of the Canadian Forces.
> 
> 
> I recommend the reserves while completing your Grade 12. This way you get a taste of the Forces life and you also get your High School Diploma. This way you will have many more options for trades in the CF and also you would have a better chance in promotions up the road. (While I am not 100% on how much effect it would have on your promotions with or without a degree - so do not quote me there  )
> 
> Marshall



Thanks for the reply.

The problem is this is the reply I keep on seeing. I realize it's a horrible decision to leave high school. But I'm looking for a break, and I would complete high school afterward. Then decide what I would like to do.

So assume I'm going to drop out for sure, does my plan seem plausible?


----------



## forza_milan

I think the question was already answered. Do you want to hear someone validate your plan? Seems like you know what you want to do (and hear) -  you just need someone to say "Yes, that is an awesome idea!"  :

If you need a "break" from high school, trust me, life doesn't get any easier. You are better off sticking it out, graduating from high school and putting it behind you and moving on forward. I am sure if you put your mind to you it, you'll successfully reach this realistic goal.

Read this useful post by George Wallace: http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/68882.0.html for more information. 

I am not saying this because I want to rain down on a plan that you spent time formulating. It's just that, for your own good, you should take the advice people are giving you - finish high school. It opens a lot of doors for you. Good luck.


----------



## tim.p

forza_milan said:
			
		

> I think the question was already answered. Do you want to hear someone validate your plan? Seems like you know what you want to do (and hear) -  you just need someone to say "Yes, that is an awesome idea!"  :
> 
> If you need a "break" from high school, trust me, life doesn't get any easier. You are better off sticking it out, graduating from high school and putting it behind you and moving on forward. I am sure if you put your mind to you it, you'll successfully reach this realistic goal.
> 
> Read this useful post by George Wallace: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/68882.0.html for more information.
> 
> I am not saying this because I want to rain down on a plan that you spent time formulating. It's just that, for your own good, you should take the advice people are giving you - finish high school. It opens a lot of doors for you. Good luck.



Thanks for the reply.

Well yeah I do know what I want to do, and hear. I'm not asking whether or not it's a _good_ idea, but rather if it would actually be doable. Since I'm looking for a break from school, I didn't much care to wait until I complete high school, because I would like an infantry position. So if I was aiming for something higher, than I would complete high school. But I just want to to take a break, and complete high school/college after 2-3 years. 

For example in the article you referred me to it states:



> NOTE:  In Ontario, you must be 18 or have graduated High School to legally join the Regular Force (or leave school for any reason).



I talked to my school counselor a few weeks back and she said I would be able to drop out and join the military. When I chatted to the live recruiter on line, he refers me to the document which states 'you must be at least 17, and completed Grade 10'.

So basically, I'm just seeing a lot of contradiction on that issue, and I would just like to know if I would be able to join the army at 17 with grade 10 complete. \\\

I'm in Ottawa, Ontario BTW.


----------



## davidk

I'll say what everyone else has been telling you. FINISH HIGH SCHOOL. It's not like you'd be joining the army to run away from class - in your potential military career, there will be classroom work - even in the infantry. From lectures on stuff like the workplace hazard management information system (I don't know how I remembered that...) to dry map-and-compass work on a table indoors, it's stuff that has to be done.

That being said, yes, you can join without completing high school. I've seen it done many times. But it won't help your cause, that's for sure. When you're doing your interview and the Career Manager asks "so why didn't you finish?" and all you can muster up is a "I wanted a break," it won't look good. If you can't complete high school because you're not interested, will the CF want to spend money training you only to see you want another break?


----------



## forza_milan

Just for the record, according to forces.ca, the basic eligibility requirements:   



> Be a Canadian citizen;
> # Citizens of another country who have landed immigrant (Permanent Resident) status in Canada may also be considered for enrolment when the CF has need of their skill, when the position cannot be filled by a Canadian citizen, and if the national interest would not be prejudiced. However, only under exceptional circumstances will authority be granted to enrol a citizen of another country.
> 
> Be 17 years of age (with parental/guardian consent) or older;
> # junior level Military College applicants must be 16 years of age;
> # you may be enrolled in the Reserves providing you are 16 years of age (with parental/guardian consent);
> 
> Meet the minimum education requirements for your entry plan and/or occupation;
> this can vary from Grade 10 (Sec III in Quebec) for combat arms occupations to a university degree for the Direct Entry Officer entry plan.


----------



## tim.p

HighlandIslander said:
			
		

> I'll say what everyone else has been telling you. FINISH HIGH SCHOOL. It's not like you'd be joining the army to run away from class - in your potential military career, there will be classroom work - even in the infantry. From lectures on stuff like the workplace hazard management information system (I don't know how I remembered that...) to dry map-and-compass work on a table indoors, it's stuff that has to be done.
> 
> That being said, yes, you can join without completing high school. I've seen it done many times. But it won't help your cause, that's for sure. When you're doing your interview and the Career Manager asks "so why didn't you finish?" and all you can muster up is a "I wanted a break," it won't look good. If you can't complete high school because you're not interested, will the CF want to spend money training you only to see you want another break?



Thanks for the reply, I understand your point - thanks for putting it out there. I'm not bored of learning, I'm just bored of what I have to learn. Learning practical and cool things would be amazing for me, I'd be eager every single day to learn every single bit of information.

I just don't understand what's wrong with joining the army, do a 2-3 year term, finish high school, get a degree in a college/university/Royal Military College, and pursue the military further (if that's what I choose). I mean it's nothing different whether I finish high school, joining the military as still a low level position (infantry if possible) and then go to college/university. I would have more discipline and more direction on what I really want to do and what courses to take and excel in  to pursue the degree I want.


----------



## forza_milan

There's nothing "low level" about infantry, my friend. I know you don't mean to be demeaning but I recommend that you evaluate your choice of words before posting. Remember, there are people in the Infantry reading this as well. 


In the CF, just as in life, you will be asked to do things that you don't want to do. In your case, it is learning things that you are not really excited about -  like the topics covered in high school. It is an important lesson you would be teaching yourself and an important exercise in self discipline, to focus on achieving this goal of high-school graduation, even though you are not utterly thrilled about it at this point in time. It's one of the few things in life that nobody can take away from you. So grab it with both hands. Your youth will disappear but the Canadian Forces will always be here waiting for you. Finish H.S. while you are young - and get it out of the way already. 

That's all I have to say. I've given you my opinion. I'll let you make your own decisions though.


----------



## tim.p

forza_milan said:
			
		

> There's nothing "low level" about infantry, my friend. I know you don't mean to be demeaning but I recommend that you evaluate your choice of words before posting. Remember, there are people in the Infantry reading this as well.



Sorry, I mean 'low level' as in the education requirements.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

tim.p said:
			
		

> Sorry, I mean 'low level' as in the education requirements.



Think you might want to reconsider that before the dog pile begins.


----------



## Towards_the_gap

Yes, you MAY be able to join with grade 10. I did.

but bear in mind it's a recession, people are being laid off, and there are only so many spots for [sarcasm on] low level infantry [/sarcasm off] per year. Faced with a grade 12 grad laid off from some company and you, who dropped out 'for a break', who do you think the recruiter is going to pick?

You are young, bide your time. Seriously.


----------



## davidk

tim.p said:
			
		

> Sorry, I mean 'low level' as in the education requirements.



Give your head a shake.

Infantry ≠ "low-level" in any sense.

I'm in the infantry. I'm a NCM and a university student. We have corporals with bachelor's and master's degrees in our mess. Towards_the_gap brings up an excellent point - if there's one open position for the job you want (in the CF or elsewhere) and two applicants, the guy who completed high school has an advantage right away. The more education you have, the better your chances. But it seems like your mind is already made up, and while several members have counseled you to finish school, you seem intent on dropping out. So, yes, you can do what you want and go ahead with your plan, but it's your life after all. Good luck with it.


----------



## ForLoveandCountry

tim.p said:
			
		

> My questions are:
> 
> *Is this a plausible option?
> Would it be difficult to get accepted with only a grade 10?
> Where do CF get deployed if they don't go to Afghanistan?
> 
> 
> *


*


You say you've done "a lot of research"? Are you sure? You'd have these questions answered had you done your research. *


----------



## tim.p

HighlandIslander said:
			
		

> Give your head a shake.
> 
> Infantry ≠ "low-level" in any sense.
> 
> I'm in the infantry. I'm a NCM and a university student. We have corporals with bachelor's and master's degrees in our mess. Towards_the_gap brings up an excellent point - if there's one open position for the job you want (in the CF or elsewhere) and two applicants, the guy who completed high school has an advantage right away. The more education you have, the better your chances. But it seems like your mind is already made up, and while several members have counseled you to finish school, you seem intent on dropping out. So, yes, you can do what you want and go ahead with your plan, but it's your life after all. Good luck with it.



What I mean by infantry as low level, is the minimum education you must possess to apply for that position. I know it's one of the hardest and most intensive and courageous jobs out there, I'm just referring to the minimum education requirements.  As apposed to a doctor/pilot etc.

Thanks for the input. I'm going to seriously think about it.

Also is the CF in need of soldiers? Like the US seem to be needing more than they're getting. Is that the same with the CF? 



> You say you've done "a lot of research"? Are you sure? You'd have these questions answered had you done your research.



I couldn't find a definite answer for this question. Most people who have asked this question was getting the "stay in school" answer. I was looking just for a simple 'yes, they would consider you with a grade 10'. Also my question is somewhat specific on what I'm trying to do. It's hard to do such a specific search.

On the recruiting site it says you just need a grade 10, then on someones post it says you must have completed high school.


----------



## Weinie

As someone who was in a similar type of situation about 30 years ago, let me offer you the same advice that my grandfather did. I quote  "Lad, you may be bored, but finish that damn High School. Once it's done, you never have to worry about it ever again, and *no one can ever take it away from you.*"

   The older I got, the wiser my grandfather was.


----------



## gwp

tim.p said:
			
		

> Hello everyone.
> I'll start off with telling you a little about myself. Currently, I'm 16 and in grade 11. I failed some courses in grade 10 (not because I couldn't do it,  I just didn't like school and was skipping class).
> I am 5'10'' and 150lbs, I'm in good shape and could meet and surpass the minimum physical requirements. I have no medical conditions, allergies or previous injuries. I've been contemplating joining the army.
> I was planning to do the following:
> I want to drop out of high school and join the regular forces in the infantry branch.
> I've done a lot of research on the army, I've watched countless documentaries



You're not going to like this answer, but listen to your own counsel 


> I understand that it's the best idea to complete high school before joining the regular forces.



It doesn't matter whether you are the fittest person in the world and have a brain large enough to hold the entire history of the armies of the world ... if you don't have "stick-to-itness" you are not going to make it in any army.  

Dropping out of highschool for the reasons offered you fail at "stick-to-itness."  Without "stick-to-it-ness" you are a danger to yourself and your fellow soldiers (air crew or sailors) 



> My parents are also fine with this path as long as I complete high school and go to college/university.


Quit now and there is a more than 70% chance you'll have grade 11 for life ... and no "stick-to-itness".


----------



## dapaterson

Look at it from another perspective:

Assume you do go out and join the Army for, say, 5 years in the Reg F.

Will you then be willing to abandon the lifestyle of a 40K+ per year job (Cpl in the Reg F) to go back to being a full-time high school student, with little or no income?


----------



## Bob Terwilliger

Why not do both? Join the Reserves AND finish high school. The Reserves are perfectly suited for a high school student. Paid training in the summer and during traditional school breaks(Easter and Christmas), and a chance to find out if you really like the army.


----------



## MedTechStudent

tim.p said:
			
		

> I am thinking about doing a 2-3 year term and then completing high school then going to RMC.



I suggest you look into just how hard RMC is to get into.  And of course, finish high school.

Good luck.


----------



## Lil_T

tim.p said:
			
		

> Also is the CF in need of soldiers? Like the US seem to be needing more than they're getting. Is that the same with the CF?



Seriously?  Yes, the army will always need soldiers.

Son, finish school.  You'll have that advantage.  I can almost guarantee that if you "take a break" from school, you won't go back.  Before you get your back up, no, I don't know you, but I HAVE seen that happen.  The best laid plans have a tendency to go awry.  

Stay in school, join the reserves.  We all know that school can suck, but amazingly that little slip of paper will get you a lot farther than not having it.  

Heed the advice you're getting, and accept that you're not going to be told what you want to hear.


----------



## tim.p

Bob Terwilliger said:
			
		

> Why not do both? Join the Reserves AND finish high school. The Reserves are perfectly suited for a high school student. Paid training in the summer and during traditional school breaks(Easter and Christmas), and a chance to find out if you really like the army.



Thanks everyone. I value your opinions.

I'm probably going to go with this.


----------



## ForLoveandCountry

And I'm sure you've seen many a time here, there will never be a definite "yes." It will be different for everyone. Correct me if I'm wrong, but at 16, you can join with parental permission; and require, at minimum, a grade 10 education. But I was making reference to your questions...mostly concerning deployment. What exactly do you think the army does when not in Afghanistan? Take the hint from recruiting advertisements...we're not just in Afghanistan, even as I type. The military can be called in for quite a variety of things...national and international (emergency, aid, etc).


----------



## ForLoveandCountry

And yes, finish high school, and finish it now. I'm 22 and dropped out half-way through grade 12. I couldn't stand the schooling-environment, and most of my teachers failed me, as a student. So I left. I worked for a few months at least, but wanted my schooling. I began with online correspondence, and continued on to the adult high school (much more pleasant environment let me tell ya!...and the freedom I needed to get through it), and finished my diploma that way (and graduated with honours because I was finishing on MY OWN terms!). Think about it!   My brother, similar situation. Had a hell of a time accepting the high school deal until the CF began to screw him around (the C.F.A.T. doesn't appear too friendly if you don't have your high school math.) He had to finish high school and I'm sure he's glad he did. I'm in the process of upgrading my math, as I did half my schooling in French (BIG difference!). I'm doing this to make sure I have the best possible score on my test next month, and it will show to them just how badly I want this. << Look at what everyone is trying to tell you. Don't strive for the bare minimum, you will regret it later. This is the army, not high school.

Have you considered the options you do have? Your counselor should be offering you knowledge, not pushing you further towards quitting. I don't know exactly how you see things, but trust me, you need to be serious at thinking this through, and make sure you've considered every option out there. You will only find yourself with more frustrations and questions if you don't. Try looking at it from a different perspective.


----------



## Deleted member 30710

What one of my friends dropped out of high school in grade 11, did correspondence and graduated high school before he would have initially graduated. You can actually drop out now, grab all you need from your local college or adult education center, finish everything in 4 months. 

Now, you say you want to go to RMC, So I take it you eventually want to be an officer? RMC is very difficult to get into, and there is a much easier way going about things, it takes longer, but easier. You pick a trade that is semi related to the officer trade you want. Once you get 3 to 5 years in that trade, you can actually request to go to university to get a degree in whatever it is related to your trade. If it is related to your trade, they send you off to school and you get paid for it. Once you get your degree, you can apply to go officer. I know a few people who have done this, and I plan on doing this as well. Some trades you don't need any specific degree. Any degree will do. An armored officer for example, you don't need any specific degree, just a bachelors degree from any accredited Canadian university.


----------



## Nauticus

I'm going to suggest sticking with high school and graduating.

If you need a break from _high school_ - which is quite possibly the last easy thing you do before adulthood begins - I don't think the military is the career for you. If you cannot manage to finish one more year of classroom work, there's no way you will handle the stress and the pressure of the military.

I don't mean this as detrimental to you at all. Remember, you're 17, and one could argue that you may lack the life-skills needed to actually make a decision like this. If you have not completed high school, I would bet that you haven't actually experienced life yet - so why you would consider making such a life-changing choice is beyond me.

But whichever you choose, I hope it works out for you.


----------



## blacktriangle

FINISH HIGH SCHOOL. I did and its about the only thing going for me. It's good to know that you have options in life. Make sure you have options. Don't have to finish pretty, but finish nonetheless.

Trust me.


----------



## tim.p

I'm going to finish high school thanks to you guys.

I'm going to apply for the reserves and look at this correspondence program when I turn 17 this summer. 

Honestly it's just the whole high school environment which I hate. I don't mind learning. I hate most of people in my grade, my school is full with these emo/scene kids. My life is boring right now, and I've got this overwhelming feeling to do something that I like with my life. I love all aspects of the army. 
That's the main reason I want to join up as soon as possible.


----------



## Marshall

tim.p said:
			
		

> *I'm going to finish high school thanks to you guys.*
> 
> I'm going to apply for the reserves and look at this correspondence program when I turn 17 this summer.
> 
> Honestly it's just the whole high school environment which I hate. I don't mind learning. I hate most of people in my grade, my school is full with these emo/scene kids. My life is boring right now, and I've got this overwhelming feeling to do something that I like with my life. I love all aspects of the army.
> That's the main reason I want to join up as soon as possible.



Smart choice, 10 years down the road you will be happy you did.


----------



## forza_milan

You're not the first person to have to go through high school having to deal with cliques, jocks, geeks, nerds, prom queens and star quarterbacks, and you won't be the last. You are definitely not the first to feel that high school was anything but boring. However, the ability to stick through something that you find challenging is part of what being in the military is about. 

Good for you for making a smart decision and deciding to finish high school. You won't regret it in a few years when the recruiting centre has to choose between you and someone else who hasn't finished.


----------



## tim.p

forza_milan said:
			
		

> You're not the first person to have to go through high school having to deal with cliques, jocks, geeks, nerds, prom queens and star quarterbacks, and you won't be the last. You are definitely not the first to feel that high school was anything but boring. However, the ability to stick through something that you find challenging is part of what being in the military is about.
> 
> Good for you for making a smart decision and deciding to finish high school. You won't regret it in a few years when the recruiting centre has to choose between you and someone else who hasn't finished.



You're right.

What's the likelihood of seeing some action in Afghanistan around the end of 2010? Where would majority of troops be stationed/deployed if the war is over by '11?


----------



## PuckChaser

tim.p said:
			
		

> What's the likelihood of seeing some action in Afghanistan around the end of 2010?



Depends on a number of factors including your definition of seeing "some action".



			
				tim.p said:
			
		

> Where would majority of troops be stationed/deployed if the war is over by '11?



The war is not over for NATO, nor do I believe Canada will put itself into a theatre-esque "posting slump". As to exact numbers of troops and their locations within the AOR, you'll trending into the OPSEC side of things; you won't get a clearer answer than "Kandahar Province".


----------



## ForLoveandCountry

tim.p said:
			
		

> What's the likelihood of seeing some action in Afghanistan around the end of 2010? Where would majority of troops be stationed/deployed if the war is over by '11?



WHAT part are you not picking up on here? As a reservist, your options are a bit different from those of Reg. force. If you've done all this research, you would know these things already. *You're NOT prepared!.*

Seriously, get some real schooling, and do some real research. And please, do us all a favour and find a better reason for joining. You don't have the slightest clue what you're getting into here. If all you're concerned about is "seeing some action", give your damn head a shake.


----------



## S.Simpson

Our staff(CFLRS instructors) said we'd probably be on tour, for the combat arms guys at least, by this time next year.

So, I mean, unless they were lying... ??

Edited, for reasons unseen...


----------



## Michael OLeary

tim.p said:
			
		

> What's the likelihood of seeing some action in Afghanistan around the end of 2010?



Here's the formula for selection for overseas tours:



			
				Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> If you join either infantry or armour, you will get posted to a unit after your training.  It may be the unit of your choice, or it may be where the Army needs you most. So, here's the formula:
> 
> A.   If you start now, and estimate a year for recruiting and six months for training
> B.   And you hope that the planned cycle of unit rotations overseas doesn't change, and pick a trade based on that
> C.   And get posted to your unit of choice.
> D.   And land in one of the companies/squadrons designated for a tour.
> E.   And the government doesn't change its mind on the mission.
> F.   And the Army doesn't change its mind on Task Force structure.
> G.   And you "DAG Green" all the way through the pre-deployment training cycle.
> H.   And you don't piss off your chain of command and get dumped to the rear party for being a dink, or some other technical term for administrative or disciplinary burden.
> I.    And there's not another election that pulls us out of Afghanistan (or wherever) at the last moment.
> J.    And you don't get appendicitis two days before your departure.
> K.    And the sun doesn't go nova.
> 
> Then:-
> 
> You might get an operational tour within a three-year basic engagement.


----------



## PuckChaser

S.Simpson said:
			
		

> Our staff(CFLRS instructors) said we'd probably be on tour, for the combat arms guys at least, by this time next year.
> 
> So, I mean, unless they were lying... ??
> 
> Edited, for reasons unseen...



You'd have to be finished your DP1 and get to the Battlegroup in Edmonton in time for the standup date of 2 Feb 09. I would think that TF1-10 is possible for the Combat Arms guys from your BMQ, if the cards fall properly, so your staff weren't all that far off.


----------



## flightca

I am sure you need your grade 12 to be in the regular forces and your grade 10 to be in the reserve force


Chimo


----------



## Towards_the_gap

Thanks flightca, but someone has already posted the requirements stating grade 10 as a MINIMUM for reg and reserve force.

In fact, since I'm bored, here it is AGAIN:

BASIC ELIGIBILITY REQUIREMENTS


----------



## Kebel

Tim, in my mind you would be doing a mistake by dropping out of High School. Even if most of what your learning in class is totally pointless, while you're at school you're getting older, acquiring maturity and interpersonal skills. 

I know it's not easy to find the motivation required to study hard everyday, but it's your job to find a way to motivate yourself and get thru it.

Ask yourself why did so many people you don't know took 15-20 minutes (large messages) to answer YOUR topic... It's because they STRONGLY believe it will be better for your military career and your life to complete H.S.

I guess i know how you feel tho. I've been willing to drop out since my first year in CEGEP (I'm from Quebec). For the past 5 years, i had to motivate myself and study the best I can even if I was bored... Now I'll be getting my bachelor degree in public relations in April 2009. I'm in the process of joining the Forces (waiting to be sworned in) as an Infantry Officer. I couldn't have done that if I dropped out 5 years ago.


Join the reserve, train very hard, both body and mind. If you can't kick your ass hard enough to complete high school, you'll have a hard time in the army... If you get through the recruiting process.. You may find out soon enough that if we strongly suggest you to complete H.S., it's nothing compared to how STRONGLY the military career counselor will URGE you to finish it before joining.

P.S.: If for any reason you HAVE to drop out, join the army that take your free time to travel around the world and all that stuff. 

P.S.2: Sorry for the mistakes in my post, I'm doing my best but I'm just a "frenchy" after all


----------



## Yrys

flightca said:
			
		

> I am sure you need your grade 12 to be in the regular forces and your grade 10 to be in the reserve force
> 
> Chimo



flightca,

"Inscrit le:  	Aujourd'hui à 03:16:39
Actif dernièrement: 	Aujourd'hui à 03:47:15"

as a person that was log in less then 32 minutes, and
as with your other post, people went on to tell you to search, 
I would ad : "read, read, and read, before posting speculations"...


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

OK that's it, folks.

The discussion is now going nowhere.

Tim.p, you've got plenty of answers and things to think about.  At the end of the day, you are the one that has to decide what to do.  Best of luck in your upcoming decision.

If there is a pressing urgency to post new relevant info, PM me ref an unlock

Locked.
*
The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## Brasidas

The.Navigator said:
			
		

> Good Day,
> Could anyone verify that the BMQ for Reserves is the same now as it was back in 2003?




Carla,

Even if the TP's are damned close, you may be told to take the course again if you took it that long ago, if that's what you're getting at.



			
				The.Navigator said:
			
		

> Full 13-weeks?
> Thank in advance.
> Carla



A reservist isn't going to get a 13 week BMQ. It's a four week summer course, usually followed by a four week SQ. The weekend courses are an adaptation of this. 

As an aside, I don't get how you can do a "weekend SQ", but apparently it's out there. I've got a couple of BMQ guys in my unit that swear to me that their SQ isn't just partially on the weekend, they're going to finish the field ex on weekends. Is this new this year, or do other units have experience with this? They've got a four month 3's course, so I guess if they're going to jive with CFSCE's schedule they'd need this.


----------



## The.Navigator

Actually the comment about 2003 was based the the first posts in this thread.
I wondered if they were still the same?
I've heard you can do all qualifications on weekends, for reserves depending on the unit.
I'm hoping so, because as a reservist it's part-time. I have a full time job that I'm still required to work at. 4-weeks in a row is not doable for me at all.
Thanks for your input!


----------



## Redeye

BMQ schedules depend on the unit/school running them.  Usually there is a weekend option available, some units are only running co-ops though.

You will need to arrange for a leave of absence from your employer to do your trade training as all of those courses are conducted on a full time basis, normally during the summer.  There are a lot of resources available to help you make the appropriate arrangements with employers but it takes planning.  You should ensure you discuss this with your recruiter who can then help you prepare for the discussions with your employer.



			
				The.Navigator said:
			
		

> Actually the comment about 2003 was based the the first posts in this thread.
> I wondered if they were still the same?
> I've heard you can do all qualifications on weekends, for reserves depending on the unit.
> I'm hoping so, because as a reservist it's part-time. I have a full time job that I'm still required to work at. 4-weeks in a row is not doable for me at all.
> Thanks for your input!


----------



## The.Navigator

Thanks...not the answer I was hoping for... haven't been at my job for a year yet, no way they'd let me go for 4 weeks. Would be hard enough to get two weeks in a row.


----------



## aesop081

The.Navigator said:
			
		

> Thanks...not the answer I was hoping for...



What were you expecting ? To learn your trade over 2 years worth of weekends ?


----------



## Brasidas

The.Navigator said:
			
		

> Thanks...not the answer I was hoping for... haven't been at my job for a year yet, no way they'd let me go for 4 weeks. Would be hard enough to get two weeks in a row.



Check your PMs.

You referenced Toronto's service battalion.  Which trade were you looking at?

Training time varies in length depending on the trade you select.  Maintainers, for instance, have longer trades courses than RMS clerks.  Since you're choosing to do basic on the weekends anyway, you're not going on course this summer.  If you plan on sticking with your employer in the long term and think you could take leave without pay next summer, take a look at how the QL3's are scheduled.

I know people who take up to five years to complete their trades training (basic one summer, two summers to do QL3, one summer for QL5, and another summer when they couldn't take the time off in between), who are nonetheless an asset to their unit.


----------



## geo

Carla,
When the time comes, your unit can assist you in obtaining your employer's permission for a leave of absence.
The "trick" is to let the employer know the benefits HE will get from your taking this additional training.  If you are relatively junior and not saddled with an essential function that is limited to a section of one, then the concept of your getting free (for him) training which he'll ultimately benefit from, then this could be an easy sell.


----------



## The.Navigator

Now that would be interesting...the military vs my director...she's a tough one.
My job could be spread out...maybe... it's a tough call.
Interesting though...thanks for posting...


----------



## The.Navigator

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> What were you expecting ? To learn your trade over 2 years worth of weekends ?



Questions are for asking when you don't know what to expect.
I've heard everything from two months straight training, to maybe I won't have to do much, to yes I can train on weekends plus one night a week and 6 months training.
So...again, I'm asking. I realize the unit I choose will be the only ones who will tell me exactly, but I still want to know other thoughts & what others have been through.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Ok back the truck up.....

Reserve BMQ is 20 training days + 1 extra day for SHARP (or whatever the new flavour of the day is).

Based on the average of 2.5 day every other weekend, it takes about 4 months (if my math is right)

Trades courses are not avail to be done on weekends, they are usually done during the summer full time.


----------



## Redeye

When you get the Liaison Council involved they can be very, very good at showing the benefits of granting you the time off you need.  It's a matter of positioning the training value you'll get and what you're bringing back to the organization.  In most cases, depending on the nature of your employer, they can find ways to accommodate your needs.



			
				The.Navigator said:
			
		

> Now that would be interesting...the military vs my director...she's a tough one.
> My job could be spread out...maybe... it's a tough call.
> Interesting though...thanks for posting...


----------



## The.Navigator

The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> Ok back the truck up.....
> 
> Reserve BMQ is 20 training days + 1 extra day for SHARP (or whatever the new flavour of the day is).
> 
> Based on the average of 2.5 day every other weekend, it takes about 4 months (if my math is right)
> 
> Trades courses are not avail to be done on weekends, they are usually done during the summer full time.



I know there's training done at the base in Toronto. We're usually moved to a different room every month we are there (I play with the Pipes & Drums) as they have courses going on. Possible some of it can be done Thursday nights? Not sure. Most definitely questions for a recruiter once they are back to work in the New Year.

Thanks for everyone's input! More is welcome!


----------



## aesop081

Initial trades training ( QL3 course) are not done one weeknight at a time and not done on weekeds.


----------



## Redeye

That's just regular ongoing unit training, not initial training.  There is not, to my knowledge, a single trade in the Reserve that does weekend training for its DP1/initial classification training.  There really isn't the scope to develop the kind of cohesion, skills, and stress levels required in a weekend-only environment that trades courses ought to have.



			
				The.Navigator said:
			
		

> I know there's training done at the base in Toronto. We're usually moved to a different room every month we are there (I play with the Pipes & Drums) as they have courses going on. Possible some of it can be done Thursday nights? Not sure. Most definitely questions for a recruiter once they are back to work in the New Year.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's input! More is welcome!


----------



## chris_log

Redeye said:
			
		

> That's just regular ongoing unit training, not initial training.  There is not, to my knowledge, a single trade in the Reserve that does weekend training for its DP1/initial classification training.  There really isn't the scope to develop the kind of cohesion, skills, and stress levels required in a weekend-only environment that trades courses ought to have.



I remember reading in the Maple Leaf a few years ago about an Armoured DP1 (I think it was still called QL3 at the time) being run on weekends out East. I'll try and find it.


----------



## Redeye

There was a rumour of a weekend DP1 Infantry being considered - though not purely a weekend course, there would be a week long FTX, but I don't think it's going anywhere, and I don't really want to propogate rumours.



			
				Piper said:
			
		

> I remember reading in the Maple Leaf a few years ago about an Armoured DP1 (I think it was still called QL3 at the time) being run on weekends out East. I'll try and find it.


----------



## chris_log

Redeye said:
			
		

> There was a rumour of a weekend DP1 Infantry being considered - though not purely a weekend course, there would be a week long FTX, but I don't think it's going anywhere, and I don't really want to propogate rumours.



It's an interesting concept, I wonder if it would encourage more mature reserve candidates to join (people who aren't able to take 5-8 weeks off in the summer). I could see it working for some of the support trades (RMS clerk, supply tech and the like) and maybe even some of the moe technical trades. Not sure how it would work for the cbt arms and trades like MSE Op, etc.


----------



## Coldplay

I wanna try out the army, sO I've come to think I'll join the reserves for now. I'll be going to school Mon-Fri. during the day, and I box, so I'd be going to the gym after school 4 PM - 6:30 PM. Four to five days a week. Would the reserves interfere with this is any way?


----------



## Biohazardxj

In short, maybe.  Most reserve units parade one night a week and one or two weekends per month.  For instance my unit parades Thursday nights starting at about 1900.  So if you can get from the gym, into your uniform and to the armory in time you should be ok.


----------



## Sukintu

Some units even have their own weight room, and mabye you can go there for free instead of the gym


----------



## George Wallace

Have you done any research into the Reserves.  I know a lot of people on this site are joining the Reserves and have asked a lot of questions.  Perhaps some of their questions have been answered in the last 16 years that this site has been around.  Hey! Mike!  A belated Happy Birthday.


Let's see......Lots of topics on Reserves.  Lots of topics on Coop Programs.  Lots of info on requirements that must be met to join the Reserves and some of a person's responsibilities and liabilities.  Lots of info on job opportunities and Deployments for Reservists.  Even information on a Reserve Pension.  

Yup!  Guess this is a LOCK.


----------



## LOW

In what month does the fall BMQ typically run?  I am really hoping you say mid October and finish mid December.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

The thread starter hasn't been here since January. The rest of the queries can be found with a search of the Recuiting Forum.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Lebar

Hey, I just got a few questions that i need answered. 

1: How do i get information on the Reserve bases near upper Toronto and how to sign up for them (I know i need my parents permission)

2: I have school but i want to go a couple times during the week to do training, is this possible?

3: Since I'm 16 what are things i need to know?

4: When i go to do training, is it BMQ that i do or is it something different?

5: After I'm done BMQ is it possible for me to move onto BIQ even though I'm 16? (What do i do next to possibly become a marksmen.?)

6: What are the advantages of me joining this young?

7: Do i have a choice to help other areas of Canada (Floods, Forest Fires) even though I'm 16?

8: Lets say something happens in Toronto and they need help, would they ask for my help?

I know some of them may seem stupid, but i am very curious and very passionate about this and need to know. I would appreciate ANY help of what so ever, Thank you.

 :yellow:


----------



## walkhard

1. Best way would be to look up the locations on the web and go there in person
2. I think reserves training is done on the weekends, ask at the recruiting center!
3. Not sure what you mean
4. Yes its BMQ
5. I don't see why not, but ask at your recruiting center!
6. You should be in good shape!
7. I would imagine so, but ask at your recruiting center!
8. Ask at your recruiting center!

On top of asking your recruiting center you could do a search on these forums, good luck and I hope this helps!


----------



## 1feral1

Lebar said:
			
		

> Hey, I just got a few questions that i need answered.



All your queries and yes even more, can be found on here by simply doing a search.

Perhaps it is advisable to read the rule and regs of this site too.

Enjoy your time on here.

Regards,

OWDU


----------



## Lebar

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> All your queries and yes even more, can be found on here by simply doing a search.
> 
> Perhaps it is advisable to read the rule and regs of this site too.
> 
> Enjoy your time on here.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> OWDU



Ok, its just i have done lots of research and almost none of those questions were answered, if i got a location of a recruiting centre that would help a lot..


----------



## kratz

The Canadian Forces Recruiting (CFRG) site works really well and Google works also. 

- From the CFRG site: Toronto area CFRCs


----------



## aesop081

Lebar said:
			
		

> 1: How do i get information on the Reserve bases near upper Toronto and how to sign up for them (I know i need my parents permission)



Have you thought about going to see those units and talk to them ? They dont bite......



> 2: I have school but i want to go a couple times during the week to do training, is this possible?



Typicaly, reserve units train one night a week and on weekends. If you go talk to a reserve unit they can explain their training schedule to you.



> 3: Since I'm 16 what are things i need to know?



Nothing that other people dont need to know.



> 4: When i go to do training, is it BMQ that i do or is it something different?



BMQ like everyone else. Why would it be something different ?



> 5: After I'm done BMQ is it possible for me to move onto BIQ even though I'm 16?



If you join an infantry unit, then the next step *IS* BIQ, thats how you become trade qualified.



> (What do i do next to possibly become a marksmen.?)



One step at a time kid...trust me.



> 6: What are the advantages of me joining this young?



None IMHO.



> 7: Do i have a choice to help other areas of Canada (Floods, Forest Fires) even though I'm 16?



If the miitary needs you, they will call for you. If they dont need you, they wont call.



> 8: Lets say something happens in Toronto and they need help, would they ask for my help?



Maybe, maybe not......


----------



## greentoblue

Nice to see your enthusiasm but are you actually going to take the next step and sign up?  In case you do here are some answers to your questions:

2: I have school but i want to go a couple times during the week to do training, is this possible?

As mentioned reserve units usually train 1 night a week and 1 weekend a month.  However, depending on what is going on like exercise prep or a major ceremony ie visit by the Colonel-in-Chief it could be more.  Once you get sworn in you get paid for your attendance.  Also, unit training parades are not the same as training course dates - they can be different.  During the school year reserve basic training is often run on alternating weekends by a tasked unit (not necessarily the unit you join) on top of the training being done at the unit level.  So you could be parading at your home unit on a Wednesday night and going to your basic course at another unit on the weekend and the next week back at your home unit on Wednesday night and training with them again on the weekend. 

3: Since I'm 16 what are things i need to know?

The best thing about being a teenager in the military (reserve or reg force) is that from the moment you get sworn in you get treated as an adult until you prove yourself otherwise.  We train you to do the same job and hold you to the same standards as a 25-year-old.  On the flip side don't try to use your age as a shield from meeting standards.

4: When i go to do training, is it BMQ that i do or is it something different?

Basic military qualification is the first step, followed by (in the army) SQ - soldier qualification which is field oriented, weapons handling.  

5: After I'm done BMQ is it possible for me to move onto BIQ even though I'm 16? (What do i do next to possibly become a marksmen.?)

Assuming you want to go infantry Basic Infantry Qualification follows SQ.  And yes you go on to that course as a teenager.  However, given the length of time it takes to get through the recruiting process, getting loaded onto basic and SQ you probably will not be 16 by the time you hit BIQ(R).  As for being a marksman - not sure what you mean by that - however, every recruit must meet minimum standards of marksmanship on the range for their weapons qualification on basic in order to pass and, as I recall, for combat arms recruits this standard is higher.  

6: What are the advantages of me joining this young?

Several: if the military is what you want then starting this young builds up your seniority as well as getting your foundation courses out of the way.  By the time you finish high school you could be a fully qualified soldier ready for employment with real responsibilities on a tour with the regular force or at a training base or even transfer to the regular force.  Your past military experience helps you as well when applying to paramilitary organizations like the police or fire service.  And once you do get sworn in there is the pay and benefits that you earn.

7: Do i have a choice to help other areas of Canada (Floods, Forest Fires) even though I'm 16?  

Depends - I had teenagers in my platoon during the BC forest fires but that was in 2003.  Your unit will let you know who is eligible or not.

8: Lets say something happens in Toronto and they need help, would they ask for my help?

If the City of Toronto, Province of Ontario etc needed help they would not ask for your help - they would ask the federal government for military assistance.  Then the military chain-of-command would reach out and start tasking units.  If your unit is tasked to provide support and they put out a callout for volunteers then you can volunteer.  Whether you are accepted or not is up to your unit chain-of-command. 

Hope this helps.  Good luck.


----------



## Lebar

Wow... Thank you both very much. Yes i do plan to do this and not back out now the only thing i need help with is. Where is the CLOSEST recruiting centre in Vaughan?


----------



## aesop081

Lebar said:
			
		

> Where is the CLOSEST recruiting centre in Vaughan?



Jesus wept kid........

http://www.forces.ca/html/index.aspx?m=0&lang=en&sid=200&sm1=6&sm2=0&content=200&mp=ON


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Lebar,

Your questions have been answered and enough people have helped you out getting started. It's time for you to spread your wings and start becoming more self sufficient.

A search from within a thread will only return results from there. A search within a forum ditto. Etc, etc.

Lots of info on how the site works in the Milnet.ca Admin Forum - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,9.0.html

Read there and become proficient, because once you get started in the military, you're going to have plenty more questions. Most of which, you'll find here, with a little work and initiative.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## PMedMoe

George Wallace said:
			
		

> 13 PAGES
> 
> 13 Pages of people asking about the Age Limits for joining the Reserves.  13 Pages of answers, all saying the same thing.



I'm not sure that Lebar's posts should have been merged with this topic.  I didn't see that he asked about the age limits for the Reserves.


----------



## George Wallace

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I'm not sure that Lebar's posts should have been merged with this topic.  I didn't see that he asked about the age limits for the Reserves.




How about this 13 pages of "Joining the Reserves"?  

That is how many pages I have merged after doing a Search: "Joining the Reserves".  I came up with 10 pages of topics on this subject, in the Recruiting Forums alone.  I gave up merging them after only going through two of those ten pages, resulting in only thirteen pages here.  That means that there are over a hundred pages of posts by people wanting to join the Reserves, most of them 13 to 16 year olds.


[Edit to add.}

My apologies PMedMoe.  I originally merged the wrong topics.  I have now corrected that, and merged several here, but there are many more, as I mentioned above.


----------



## PMedMoe

George Wallace said:
			
		

> How about this 13 pages of "Joining the Reserves"?



Seriously?  Wow!  People really need to use the search function!!


----------



## Stevo99c

I have been asking some questions recently because I have no military background in my family. 

I am aware that when joining the army reserves you must work one weekend a month and typically one evening shift. 
I have a few questions that may seem simple but just want to get them cleared up.

1.	Since reserves usually have two jobs (civilian and military), they wont be deployed overseas until they decide to join the regular force?

2.	If i passed the basic training can I go right into the reserve or is there more training needed? How long will it take if any.

3.	Where will these working shifts be (weekend and evening)?  Since I have a job in my hometown, how will i go about getting to and from my job on weekends?

4.	What ‘jobs’ is usually included for the reservist to do?

5.	Do reserves have any commitment to the army that they must serve overseas or for a certain period of time?

Really all i want to do is see if the army is right for me, I want to join but am not 100% yet and i fell this is a great opportunity.

Thanks for any help


----------



## George Wallace

OK   Stevo99c        STOP!  Right now.

You are starting yet another topic asking questions that have been answered thousands of times before.  


1.  Reservists do serve overseas, and they are currently serving overseas in Afghanistan.  Please read some of the forum topics that cover these matters.

2.  You have to be in the Reserves (or Regular Force) to be on Basic Training.  There are one or two dozen topics that will clarify this question, should you decide to research the matter.

3.  You will get to and from your Reserve Unit (should you decide to join one) in the same manner that you go to and from your other jobs and school.

4.  Visit the Canadian Forces Recruiting website and see what kind of jobs there are.  Then visit your local Reserve Unit to see what kind of jobs they offer.  None of us know where you live, so it is up to you to find out.

5.  Answered in Question 1, and there is once again many topics on this.




Welcome to Army.ca.  There is a lot of information already posted here that will answer all of your questions.


----------



## BeastMode

Hey,
I have been interested in joining the army reserves for some time and have finally decided to go forward with it. I have done my own research but I still have some questions that I couldn't get answered / am still confused with that I was hoping someone might be able to answer. 
First, my primary choice for placement in the army reserves would be infantry, but I would be fine with armored or artillery as-well. I really have no idea what reserve unit I would like to go to thought, I have researched ones in my area (Toronto) such as Queens own Rifles and 48th Highlanders, but there is limited information on the units so it has left me very unsure which one to go with. My question is how should I go about picking a reserve unit? what units are considered the 'best'?

Next, do I go to my local recruitment center or the reserve unit itself to sign up? 

Lastly, I have heard it is somewhat difficult to get into a reserve unit as there are a limited amount of spots each year. My question is what do they look for to distinguish the candidates they want for the unit and the ones they do not? does education / age / work experience play a role?

I realize these questions have probably been asked 1000 times here before and I apologize in advance.

Thanks,


----------



## MikeL

The best advice I can give you is to go to those units, and ask questions, talk to the Soldiers, etc an find out about the unit that way and what they do. And also to search this website.

As for which unit is the "Best" there would be a lot of bias in that from the Soldiers in those units. They are both Light Infantry units, only real difference  as far as I know is that the QOR has a Jump Tasking and maintains a Jump Coy(or Pl?). Also, if being a Paratrooper interests you don't think that you can walk right into the QOR and automatically get on jump status as there will be a line of Soldiers with more time in than you who want a spot aswell.


----------



## Nauticus

BeastMode said:
			
		

> Hey,
> I have been interested in joining the army reserves for some time and have finally decided to go forward with it. I have done my own research but I still have some questions that I couldn't get answered / am still confused with that I was hoping someone might be able to answer.
> First, my primary choice for placement in the army reserves would be infantry, but I would be fine with armored or artillery as-well. I really have no idea what reserve unit I would like to go to thought, I have researched ones in my area (Toronto) such as Queens own Rifles and 48th Highlanders, but there is limited information on the units so it has left me very unsure which one to go with. My question is how should I go about picking a reserve unit? what units are considered the 'best'?
> 
> Next, do I go to my local recruitment center or the reserve unit itself to sign up?
> 
> Lastly, I have heard it is somewhat difficult to get into a reserve unit as there are a limited amount of spots each year. My question is what do they look for to distinguish the candidates they want for the unit and the ones they do not? does education / age / work experience play a role?
> 
> I realize these questions have probably been asked 1000 times here before and I apologize in advance.
> 
> Thanks,



In choosing a reserve unit, you should base it mostly on occupation. You can also apply to more than one unit. If history matters (ie. what you would be representing), research the history of the unit. Try to meet some of the soldiers of some units, and decide that way.

You apply for a reserve unit the same way you apply for reg force. You do everything through the recruiting centre, but in addition, you'll have to sit down and talk with the recruiter for the reserve units you apply for. They'll go over a form that outlines the methods and purpose of the reserves, and it gets added to your application. Plus, you complete a fitness test.

There's a lot of things they look at for the reserves. Of course sports is one thing, work experience is another. Life experience, goals... That said, if you've never done a physical activity in your life, you might have problems with the fitness test. It's also expected that you would keep up a decent level of fitness during your time in the reserves.

Talk to your local Recruiting Centre and the reserve units you're interested in. If they have vacancies, the CF will determine your eligibility.

Good luck!


----------



## RyanW

I am 30 with a career and a kid and I have a few questions for reservists

is it worth it ?

Do I have to go away for three months for bmq?
           Having a new born right now and talk of one more
       Theres little chance of getting away for the next three
       years for more than three weeks or so at a time.

Thank you


----------



## Bluebulldog

RyanW said:
			
		

> I am 30 with a career and a kid and I have a few questions for reservists
> 
> is it worth it ?
> 
> Do I have to go away for three months for bmq?
> Having a new born right now and talk of one more
> Theres little chance of getting away for the next three
> years for more than three weeks or so at a time.
> 
> Thank you



Short answer? Get down to a reserve unit, or your CFRC and ask some questions. All can be answered there.

"is it worth it?"...if ever there was an open ended question, that has to be one. What you take away from employment in the reserves will probably be directly proportional to what you put into it. Every one takes away something different, but I'm sure you will find it a worthwhile endeavor.

I'm 37 with an 18 month old at home. You will appreciate your wife and child more with a bit more away time. It helps put things into perspective.

" You always miss 100% of the shots you didn't take" Wayne Gretzky.


----------



## desert_rat

"Is it worth it"? ...well I like what Bluebulldog said...and I'm 48 with a 2.5 year old  8).

For me it's been 30 years since my last involvement in a "para-military youth organization" ; looking back now in supposed mid-life I regret not pursuing the CF further at that time. Anecdotal evidence seems to indicate  that most people regret not what  they do but what they didn't do with their lives, so I regret not getting out on a 6 mo. Far East Cruise in Grade 12 like some of my cadet mates, since by staying home and finishing HS on time I still didn't get my math/physics/chem marks up high enough for a solid application to ROTP... anyway, fast fwd 30 years and I've submitted my application to the PRes (Artillery here in 41 CBG is open wouldn't ya know it ;D)


----------



## RyanW

Thank you for the impute  guys . I will look into it on my next 4 off. 

Oh and next time I will use the serch function.


----------



## readytogo

Like many people I let an opportunity slip for reg force work a few years back, although I was able to ignore the itch for a while I finally went for it.  Im 29 with 2 kids under 4 and a full time life outside of my unit.  I always wanted to know and understand the military lifestyle and now im getting my chance to experience it, so far its a pile of work and a pile of fun.

     Go find out where and when your local unit parades and if they have open positions(as I understand many dont) Ask your questions, talk about the answers with your wife and decide between the two of you if it will work for your family. Do I think its worth it...absolutely, Do I regret signing on the dotted line....not a chance, are weekend courses and taskings hard on my wife who stays home full time during the week and now im asking her to do it on weekends too...better believe it.

In order to get things you've never had, you have to do things you've never done

my :2c:
RTG


----------



## R3B3LYOU5

Hi,

I am interested in applying and joining to the reserves. I have read through the website and have done some research, but still have some questions.

Firstly, I have read that there are contracts for joining the military. I am out of school for about eight months come January and was hoping to put in some time with the forces as opposed to simply working a meaningless job. Now would it be possible to put in training for those eight months only ? I know contracts are only for those in the Full Program. so would I truly be able to commit eight months ?

Secondly, what sorts of training is required for the reserves ? Specifically, do I need to take Basic Training to be eligible to join the reserves ? I ask because I am in a sensitive situation in my household and would not be able to leave my family for 3 months to complete basic training.

Third, I keep reading things about reservists being 'weekend warriors' and whatnot. I was hoping to be a 'full time reservist' for those eight months. Is this an option at all ? Or is training only during the weekend one of the stipulations for enlisting as a reservist ? Obviously the ideal situation seems to be joining the full time program since I want to put in training everyday, but I expect to return to school next September so I do not want to put in a long-term obligation that will be detrimental to my studies.

Fourth, related to the second, is if I were accepted into the reserves, where would my training take place ? I am currently studying at Ryerson, and I know there is the Moss Park Armoury which hosts several of the Primary Reserves. Would I be able to train at this location, or even anywhere within the city of Toronto (not including the GTA) ?

Thank you enormously for your help,
and I apologize if some of my questions were those with easily-accessible answers.

Himel Khan


----------



## Michael OLeary

OK, I'll put this as simply as possibly.

No, you can't just "join the Reserves" for an 8-month full time contract.  (Please don't even try rephrasing that question.)

You can and should visit the recruiting staff at your local units, but it is very likely that any unit in Ontario has already taken in its very limited recruiting quote for this fiscal year.  Many units in Ontario were only authorized 5-10 new soldiers for 2010-11.

Yes, Reservists must take Basic training.

Basic training for Reservists is usually done on a part-time basis at local armouries and nearby training areas when required (near-by can be 2-4 hours drive away). The part-time schedule means weekends and (possibly) one night per week). For Land Force reserve units, there is not a full-time option. (Even if someone claims there have been exceptions, it will not be an option you can request.)

Lastly, keep reading, you obviously haven't found all the relevant threads.


----------



## AgentSmith

Also to add to that, a lot of class B (full time) positions have been cut. There's still work out there but it usually goes to trained troops, you wouldn't send a no-hook on something like that. Most reservists work full time in the summer and after your DP1/QL3 you might be able to get a short term contract for the summer doing various things ranging from driver, enemy force, and Ceremonial Guard to name only a few.

Though what Michael said was right, there's no 8 month contract with the reserves that you can just sign up for right off the streets. If you just want to join for 8 months don't bother applying. 

Also what do you mean by 'full time program'? Are you talking about the reg force?


----------



## AgentSmith

Also to add to that, a lot of class B (full time) positions have been cut. There's still work out there but it usually goes to trained troops, you wouldn't send a no-hook on something like that. Most reservists work full time in the summer and after your DP1/QL3 you might be able to get a short term contract for the summer doing various things ranging from driver, enemy force, and Ceremonial Guard to name only a few.

Though what Michael said was right, there's no 8 month contract with the reserves that you can just sign up for right off the street. If you just want to join for 8 months don't bother applying. 

Also what do you mean by 'full time program'? Are you talking about the reg force?


----------



## caliber_40

Where do you go to apply for the resevres in Vancouver BC?


----------



## caliber_40

sorry, "reserves" 


cheers


----------



## Michael OLeary

Army Reserves Vancouver

FIRST LINK:

DND/CF > Army > Units ... Vancouver, British Columbia

See also:

CF Recruiting Centre Vancouver

You may be seeing a trend here on how to find answers to simple questions.


----------



## lethalLemon

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Army Reserves Vancouver
> 
> FIRST LINK:
> 
> DND/CF > Army > Units ... Vancouver, British Columbia
> 
> See also:
> 
> CF Recruiting Centre Vancouver
> 
> You may be seeing a trend here on how to find answers to simple questions.



CFRC Vancouver is no longer in Vancouver itself, it was relocated to New Westminster a while back.

You can find it at:

620 Royal Avenue 
New Westminster, British Columbia
V3M 1J2


----------



## Dewy

Hello everyone!!!

I was just looking for a bit of information regarding the reserves. I am currently interested in the army, but am a full time post-secondary student, so RF is out of the question for now.

My first question is, if I was interested in becoming an infantry officer, how does all that work reserve wise? and would it be better to do maybe Infantry Soldier in the reserve and wait untill RF to try as an officer? Or how would that all work?

Secondly, I know a lot about RF, from application, to basic, to mostly all the elements of training, etc. But I have no idea what-so-ever about how Reserve actually works?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## xena

Best thing to do would be to speak to Recruiting personnel in your local Reserve unit.



> if I was interested in becoming an infantry officer, how does all that work reserve wise?



Pretty much the same as Non-Commissioned.  You'd need to get through the Recuiting process, get enrolled, and then pass the required courses (Basic, Phase 1, Phase 2, etc.).



> would it be better to do maybe Infantry Soldier in the reserve and wait untill RF to try as an officer?



I don't know about nowadays, but way back in the 90's when I was in, it was easier to cross the line between Reserves and Regs than crossing the line between Commissioned and Non-Commissioned.  However, and I'll emphasize _*however*_, it's all up to the current requirements of the military.  If they need officer's, they'll recruit officers, if they need NCM's, they'll recruit NCM's.



> how would that all work?



It depends on the Reserve unit in question, and the current requirements of the CF.



> I have no idea what-so-ever about how Reserve actually works?



Even though that wasn't actually phrased as a question (might be a good idea to keep working on your studies - just a thought though), I'll treat it as such.  Pretty much the same as the Regs.  Occasionally, some Reserve units will run weekend courses that don't require you to go away for weeks at a time, but they're all dependant on having qualified instructors at the unit, and funding for said course.  And, obviously, the Reserves are generally part-time casual employment, unless one gets a offered a full-time contract, which would be unusual for someone who just joined.


----------



## brihard

If you are in fact in Calgary, the Calgary Highlanders are a very large and active unit, and may have spots open.

My advice to you would be to consider a couple years in the ranks first. There's no shortage of junior officers in the reserves, and if you want to actually do soldiering, you'll get more of that as an NCM. I can't speak for the Cal High, but at my unit we have a ton of junior officers waiting to get on backlogged courses, and only a couple commanding platoons- and they've been in for a while.

What do you hope to get out of it?


----------



## Dewy

Well I actually went to the Calgary Highlanders tonight for a recruiting information session they hold. Found out some discouraging news, they are not accepting any more Infantry probally untill April. On an upside that gives me time to get into better shape.




			
				Brihard said:
			
		

> What do you hope to get out of it?



Reserve wise? I want to get a taste of Army, hopefully do a year or maybe 2 and then if I really like it, transfer to the RF.

Thanks for all the advice/help guys!!


----------



## cf.junior

How many gr.10 credits do I need before I can join the Army Reserves?
And I'm having trouble finding an Army Reserve recruiting center in Ottawa, Ontario, could any of you possibly help? I'm planning to become infantry or military police.
If I'm accepted into the Army Reserves, what's the youngest age I can be deployed? My parents are supportive of my career choice and will give me consent for being deployed.


----------



## George Wallace

Welcome to Army.ca

You are asking a lot of questions about the Reserves.  The majority of them have been answered already in topics that cover such things as Age requirements, Education requirements, etc.

As for locations in Ottawa to find a Recruiting Office, you can go to the CFRC on Slater Street and get a list of where all the Reserve units in the area are located and their contact numbers.


----------



## Pat in Halifax

Persistant aren't you!
I think if you read the ONE response, you will know.
Hint: Try SEARCH and I suspect all your queries (and more) will be answered.


----------



## Mudshuvel

Search. You need your entire Grade 10, not 1, not some. You need to have successfully passed Grade 10. Its on forces.ca. Next time, click search and type "Grade 10" and you will fine dozens of related posts.


----------



## Old and Tired

I'm currently a reserve unit recruiter so I can fill in a little info for you.  Actually what you need is 6 High School credits.  They do not need to be just grade 10.  As long as you have ten total.  In Nova Scotia they must be "Academic" not "General"  If you have specific questions PM me and I can get you the most up to date info that is available.


----------



## George Wallace

You left out the other information (s)he was looking for, and has been discussed in detail; (s)he CAN NOT deploy unless they are eighteen years of age.


----------



## Old and Tired

GW

Took it to PM so as not to drag out the thread.  Every applicant being different.

H


----------



## canada94

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> I'm currently a reserve unit recruiter so I can fill in a little info for you.  Actually what you need is 6 High School credits.  They do not need to be just grade 10.  As long as you have ten total.  In Nova Scotia they must be "Academic" not "General"  If you have specific questions PM me and I can get you the most up to date info that is available.



It also varies by province in Ontario you need 15 credits by grade 10, giving you a fail space of 1 because you should have 16 by the time you are in grade 10.

That is why it isn't accurate when people say you simply need "grade 10" as you don't, you need 15.

And I know this, because I have 15 credits, not 16, and I was okay.

Mike


----------



## Old and Tired

Learn something new everyday.  My info is obviously out of date or not complete.  The reference matrial that I have simply state 6 High School credits.  I did up an application today for some one that moved here from Ottawa.  His transcript from showed credits for Gr's 10 and 11.  I did think it somewhat odd that he had so many credits, but has not Graduated.

Thanks, I'll have to track this down in the handbook.


----------



## George Wallace

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> Learn something new everyday.  My info is obviously out of date or not complete.  The reference matrial that I have simply state 6 High School credits.  I did up an application today for some one that moved here from Ottawa.  His transcript from showed credits for Gr's 10 and 11.  I did think it somewhat odd that he had so many credits, but has not Graduated.
> 
> Thanks, I'll have to track this down in the handbook.



Here.  From the Recruiter's Handbook (circa 2008):

Sift through it for your answers.

SECTION 7 - EDUCATION

227	Educational Systems
1.	Academic standards and curricula vary across Canada, and between Canada and other countries. If in doubt about an applicant's academic achievements in relation to specific selection standards, contact your UPSO for clarification.

2.	Applicants must have completed a minimum of Grade 10.  A lower grade level may be considered if there are compensating factors.  A waiver of the minimum education standard may only be granted through the UPSO (see Annex E to Chap 7).  Applicants for the PRes may begin processing prior to completion of Grade 10 provided that they are currently taking academic courses that will complete the grade 10 requirements.  PRes applicants will not be enrolled until it is confirmed that they have successfully completed grade 10.  Applicants who have not completed grade 10 should be briefed on the potential impact upon CFAT results and re-testing policy.

3.	Credit Equivalency to Determine Grade Level.  It is sometimes difficult to determine when an applicant has met the Grade 10 eligibility requirement, particularly when graduation is based on completing a minimum number of credits as opposed to completing specific grade level.  Because of the variety of educational systems across Canada, it is not possible to establish a single definition of Grade 10.  The number of credits needed to meet the minimum eligibility education requirements for each province is listed in the following figure.


Figure 2-6
MINIMUM HIGH SCHOOL CREDITS/COURSES REQUIRED FOR CF ELIGIBILITY



Province              High School Credits     Credits/Courses           * Years/Grade
                            Courses * Required         Required for            for High School  
                              for Application           High School Leaving   Leaving Certificate
                                                                    Certificate



BC/Yukon	                6 courses	                      19                            3 (10-12)

Alta/NWT	              33 credits	                     100	                      3 (10-12)

Sask	               8 credits	                       24	                      3 (10-12)

Man	               7 credits	                       20	                      3 (10-12)

Ont	             15 credits	                       30	                      4 (9-12)

Que	             24 credits	                      75	                      5 (Sec III-V)

NB	              6 credits                           18	                       3 (10-12)

NS   	               5 credits	                       17	                       3(10-12)

PEI	               6 credits	                       18  	                       3 (10-12)

Nfld	             12 credits	                       36                            3 (10-12)

*  Number of courses/credits required at Senior High School level.

4.	When in doubt as to whether an applicant satisfies the education requirements for CF eligibility, contact the UPSO.  As a general principle, in questionable cases, the applicant should be given the benefit of the doubt and offered the opportunity to initiate an application and write the CFAT.  Individuals who clearly do not meet the Grade 10 educational requirement should be counselled out.


----------



## Old and Tired

RGR thanks GW.  I requested a new copy of the book after I saw the previous answer. I've been reading it for about the last hour.  Quite a few changes from what I was given on hand over from my predecessor.  Explains as well why he was encouraged to move on.  A great many things would seem to be out of date.  At least the application process is current.  I received an abbreviated brief and received all the current application forms.


----------



## masterdetla

Ok so I have a few questions about joining the reserves. So I live in newfoundland and the very first problem that i already came across is geting there. The Nearest  base is over 230 km away from me but What  i had in mine was to finish this year of school so i would be done grade 11 and be 17  join the Reserves for the summer. Then at the end of summer quit or if possible go on a ELOA and go back home and Complete  grade 12 and then join the reg force. Its my dream to be infantry and i have done everything that i could possible do from joining cadets to running  every week. some of the other questions that i had was do they have a place where i can stay or is that up to me? if so my plan was to put every pay check that i get into a taxi just to get back and forth each week. Also how often can we work/train because i wanna be as active as possible and when should i go about puting in my app as soon as possible or when i wanna get in. Any way I would like to thank every one that helps me out when they read this  and i hope to be a part of the family some day and Please if you can help me at all do so and not just put me down.


----------



## MikeL

Don't bother joining the Reserves if you only plan on being in for the summer. Also it can take awhile to get through the recruiting process.  If your goal is to be Reg Force, than just go into the Reg Force after high school. There is no point in joining the Reserves then quitting shortly after, the Reserve unit won't get any benefit out of it, and you took a position away from someone who wants to actually be in the Reserves. 

Also, unless you are course loaded for Basic, you won't be working in the summer as Reserve units tend to close around May/June(?) and don't become active again untill Sept/


----------



## masterdetla

Yea you had very good points there. So even if it comes to cleaning the base or just being a cook for the two months it would not be worth it ?


----------



## George Wallace

masterdetla said:
			
		

> Yea you had very good points there. So even if it comes to cleaning the base or just being a cook for the two months it would not be worth it ?



Exactly.  Your expectations in your post are not realistic.


----------



## MikeL

masterdetla said:
			
		

> Yea you had very good points there. So even if it comes to cleaning the base or just being a cook for the two months it would not be worth it ?



Just get a normal summer job as that sounds like all you are after.  And who would you cook for if no one is around? Also you don't just show up and become a cook.. you'd have to complete Basic Training then goto CFSAL in CFB Borden and complete Cook QL3 and that would take 2 summers in the Reserves, or one if you did a fall/weekend BMQ.


----------



## masterdetla

Alright guys thanks for the help.


----------



## alpha4

Hello everyone, I have came here to ask A few questions about joining the Reserves. First of I live in Newfoundland and at this time I am in grade 11/ and Sea cadets, I have been in Cadets for over four years and I hold the rank of PO2. My biggest question here tonight is to do with me being so far away from the Reserve base, It is over 285km away from where I live. The base is in ST.Johns, It`s not that I don`t want to make that drive but it`s the facted that there is going to be times when I just can`t drive, The only answer I have came up with is that I use the money I make and put it towards  taxis the hole time. :facepalm:
My next question is would they even want me, due to that fact I live so far away. Anyway thanks for all the help guys and I look forward hearing back from you


----------



## Smirnoff123

> The only answer I have came up with is that I use the money I make and put it towards  taxis the hole time.


A 285km ride would be an awfully expensive taxi fare, more than you would be making in a night's parade.


----------



## aesop081

The reserves do have a commuting allowance IIRC.


----------



## Smirnoff123

> The reserves do have a commuting allowance IIRC.


Is there not a limit to how far away you can be and how close you can be for that to be in effect? If so, I would assume he is out of range.


----------



## Michael OLeary

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The reserves do have a commuting allowance IIRC.



But it has limits. We should wait and see if someone from the R Nfld R is available to let us know how generous the commuting assistance can be for units in St John's. I suspect, but do not know, that it may not be enough to offset that long a commute.


----------



## aesop081

C.G.R said:
			
		

> Is there not a limit to how far away you can be and how close you can be for that to be in effect? If so, I would assume he is out of range.



How should i know ? Thats why i said IIRC.......i dont know the details. I'm RegF and live 5 minutes away from the runway.


----------



## alpha4

Yeah, If only it was closer id be signed up in seconds. Is there anything that I can do so I work during the summer, Because if so I would have a place to stay. I plan on joining full time once I am done school, but I want to do what I can now to make me better off. I am willing to do what it takes for me to be able to be there but this one fact that me living so far away stops me.


----------



## Smirnoff123

Basic training will take up most of your summer, if you were put on a summer course. Though I am not sure if they will have you do your bmq if you will be unable to go throughout the rest of the year.


----------



## Michael OLeary

alpha4 said:
			
		

> Yeah, If only it was closer id be signed up in seconds. Is there anything that I can do so I work during the summer, Because if so I would have a place to stay. I plan on joining full time once I am done school, but I want to do what I can now to make it better off.



You will need to talk to the unit to find out exactly what their options are. Not every Reserve unit operates on the same cycle for running of basic courses. It is possible, but unlikely in my experience, that they will conduct a summer Basic Military Qualification (BMQ) course. Even if they do and accept your application, they will also have concerns that you will not be available to parade regularly afterwards.


----------



## Michael OLeary

C.G.R said:
			
		

> Basic training will take up most of your summer, if you were put on a summer course. Though I am not sure if they will have you do your bmq if you will be unable to go throughout the rest of the year.



C.G.R., which Reserve units do have personal experience with regarding the scheduling of training and courses?


----------



## Smirnoff123

* Waiting for Mr. O'Leary to tell me to stay in my lane*

None thus far.  :-\


----------



## Michael OLeary

C.G.R said:
			
		

> * Waiting for Mr. O'Leary to tell me to stay in my lane*
> 
> None thus far.  :-\



Well, since you obviously understand the point, I shouldn't have to ask you to slow down and stop posting answers with no background to know how valid they are or whether what you think is done applies to each unit and area.


----------



## willellis

Honestly Alpha4, since you are planning to join the Reg. Force in a year anyway, I would focus on school and try to make your application the best that it can be. Also take time with your pals from school or where ever, and enjoy life! This is just my view, and I think that it is great that you want to join up now, but the difference between 17 and 18 is fractional at best. IMO, educate yourself to the highest degree possible before you apply and you will be a better man for it. Good luck in your future with the CF.


----------



## alpha4

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> You will need to talk to the unit to find out exactly what their options are. Not every Reserve unit operates on the same cycle for running of basic courses. It is possible, but unlikely in my experience, that they will conduct a summer Basic Military Qualification (BMQ) course. Even if they do and accept your application, they will also have concerns that you will not be available to parade regularly afterwards.


 Read and understood sir, I will call first thing tomorrow and tell them my story, I can remember once they came out around this way to try and get people to join the Reserves so there is little hope that there is away around this. Anyway guys thanks for all the help tonight and ill report back with any news I get tomorrow.


----------



## kratz

Reference:  a.  Current CAA low rate  
b.  Current gas prcies IAW Gas Buddy

285km	One way
-12km	deduct
273km	Net one way

273km	
x2	
546km	Return trip

546km	
x$0.16	low rate NL&L
$87.36	Gross total per return trip

$87.36	
x25%	deduct average taxes
*$65.52	Net Total *  (estimated per return trip)


570km	Total return distance
60L	1 tank of gas on average
$1.29	cpl current gas rate
*$77.52	Total per trip* you would be paying.

As long as the OP has not been moved at public expense and there is no adaquate public transportation, the limit for distance from the unit was removed in the mid-2000s. Some units will ask a person to reconsider their choice if they live too far away, but there is no national limit on paper.

Note: You would be required to pay the above gas up front and submit a claim once a month in arrears (ie: pay for the days travel to training in March and claim it in April). So, 4 training nights + 1 training day would cost you $387.60 out of your pocket up front. Once the claim is submitted and deposted into your account (in late April using the example) it would be worth an estimated $327.60. On top of this, while waiting for the March commuting assistance, you would be training in April and need to pay for that gas up front. On average, you would be short $60 per month, plus the wear and tear on your car and the possible increase of insurance for commuting that distance so often.

If the OP is looking to join HMCS CABOT, his only option will be to travel to St John's. NRDs understand the circumstances for those who must travel any distance and as long as you communicate with your Divisional System and let them know if you can not make it in due to weather, ect... they are usually understanding.


----------



## alpha4

Hey guys so I went and called the office yesterday and as of right now I will be going in for A meeting next week to fill out my app and ask any questions I may have. He told me that they do pay A traveling  allowance which is great , Now all I have to do is pass the cfat :facepalm: Math is not my best subject but I told them I am willing to get put in any area they need me. Anyway guys thanks for all the help and I will report back with any news I get when I go in.


----------



## brihard

I'm mathematically retarded and I got in. Relax, you'll be fine- and good luck!


----------



## alpha4

Hey guys I have a question that's to do with this statement,When scoring the test you are not penalized for incorrect answers. So, it is in
your best interest to guess at an answer for questions that you don't know, rather than
leave a blank space on the answer sheet. If your not penalized for wrong answers, Then how does the scoring work.


----------



## JMesh

alpha4 said:
			
		

> Hey guys I have a question that's to do with this statement,When scoring the test you are not penalized for incorrect answers. So, it is in
> your best interest to guess at an answer for questions that you don't know, rather than
> leave a blank space on the answer sheet. If your not penalized for wrong answers, Then how does the scoring work.



On the test, if you put down a wrong answer, you don't get the points. On some tests, if you put down a wrong answer, points are actually taken away (e.g. if you had 15 right, got one wrong and left 4 blank, your score might be 14/20).


----------



## alpha4

JMesh said:
			
		

> On the test, if you put down a wrong answer, you don't get the points. On some tests, if you put down a wrong answer, points are actually taken away (e.g. if you had 15 right, got one wrong and left 4 blank, your score might be 14/20).


 Read and understood, Trying to get ready for my cfat my English and spatial are OK but the math is were it worries me. I am not very good in math but I hope I get what I need for infantry pres. With A two and A half hour drive just to get to base and four years of cadets, I hope they realize that i want this bad. For me its not the money or any benefits but being a part of this family and the brotherhood.


----------



## aesop081

alpha4 said:
			
		

> I hope they realize that i want this bad.



It does not matter one bit. You either "pass" the test for your desired trade or you dont. You level of "want" is not an element of the test.





> For me its not the money or any benefits but being a part of this family and the brotherhood.



This is also irrelevant as far as the test goes. The CF doesnt much care why an individual has arrived at its doors, just that the person is there and is suitable.


----------



## alpha4

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> It does not matter one bit. You either "pass" the test for your desired trade or you dont. You level of "want" is not an element of the test.
> 
> 
> 
> This is also irrelevant as far as the test goes. The CF doesnt much care why an individual has arrived at its doors, just that the person is there and is suitable.


 Read and understood sir.


----------



## ambush

Hi their I have been looking through the site and haven't found much info on this. I have been reading about the diffrent classes of the reserves " class A, class B, class C" and was wondering if all units have members from all classes and if I wanted to become a class C reservist would it be possible or do I have to work my way to becoming class C.


----------



## Michael OLeary

ambush said:
			
		

> Hi their I have been looking through the site and haven't found much info on this. I have been reading about the diffrent classes of the reserves " class A, class B, class C" and was wondering if all units have members from all classes and if I wanted to become a class C reservist would it be possible or do I have to work my way to becoming class C.



In brief, and not worrying about the semantics of the details:

Class A - Reserve part time employment, you are paid only for the days you work (at either the half-day or the full day rate based on hours worked).
Class B - Reserve full-time employment, at Reserve daily rates of pay, paid 7 days per week for the duration of the "contract." These can range from short local tasks of a few weeks, to summer training courses to 3-year contracts to fill full-time positions at headquarters or schools.
Class C - Reserve full-time employment, at Regular Force rates of pay, only applicable during operational employment (i.e., overseas). 

Not all units employ all Classes, and no, you can't just "move up" from one to another, it's a matter of time, place, opportunity, qualifications and, for "B" and "C" competitive selection.


----------



## ambush

Thank you that's what i needed to hear. couldn't find that any where else

cheers


----------



## Riverain96

I am considering joining the reserves and have a few questions about the recruitment process.

1. I am currently in University in Ontario and plan to move back to Montreal in the next year or two. Is it possible to join a reserves unit and get transferred to another unit? 

2. I hear most of the basic training and qualifications for the reserves are done in the summer. Would it be too late at this point in time to start the joining process to have access to the training periods this summer?

3. The unit I am looking at are the Grey and Simcoe Foresters out of Barrie. How long is reserves basic training and does it take place at the base where the unit is located or is it off site? I would rather do some part of my training full time this summer if possible even if I have to go to another base in another province.

4. Finally, like I mentioned before I am currently in my final year of university studies and would like to take part in officer training. Is there any difference between applying as a NCM and an officer and if so, what are the differences in terms of the length of training and being able do the training this summer?

Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## dapaterson

Riverain96 said:
			
		

> I am considering joining the reserves and have a few questions about the recruitment process.
> 
> 1. I am currently in University in Ontario and plan to move back to Montreal in the next year or two. Is it possible to join a reserves unit and get transferred to another unit?



Yes



> 2. I hear most of the basic training and qualifications for the reserves are done in the summer. Would it be too late at this point in time to start the joining process to have access to the training periods this summer?



Yes



> 3. The unit I am looking at are the Grey and Simcoe Foresters out of Barrie. How long is reserves basic training and does it take place at the base where the unit is located or is it off site? I would rather do some part of my training full time this summer if possible even if I have to go to another base in another province.



Full-time would likely be in Meaford.  Basic training consists of BMQ-Land (usually split into BMQ and SQ), followed by DP1 for your occupation.  DP1 lengths vary.



> 4. Finally, like I mentioned before I am currently in my final year of university studies and would like to take part in officer training. Is there any difference between applying as a NCM and an officer and if so, what are the differences in terms of the length of training and being able do the training this summer?
> 
> Thank you very much for your time.



Offcier training would be BMQ + an officer add-on followed by the Common Army Phase of 10 weeks, usually in Gagetown, then your occupational training (DP1); length of DP varies by occupation.


----------



## kratz

Some tonight just posted about living in Ontario and moving to school in Quebec.  >

Searching google:navy.ca [insert questiion]

The above tends to provide most of the information you need.

Each part of Canada has their own training area (ie: Wainwright, Meford, Aldershot), the examples are not  meant to be compressive.


----------



## Riverain96

So if it's too late, is it even worth applying for a reserves unit if I would transfer in less than a year? My main concern is I will be finishing university soon, and I don't want to wait until next summer to do my training because that would mean I would have to wait an extra full year before starting my career (because if I need to be away for several weeks, I will not be able to take that much time away from work). 
I really really want to join. I have been thinking of joining Reg forces but want to take some time in the Reserves to make sure it's right for me. Would you have any suggestions on what course of action I could take?

And thank you kratz but I am looking to join the army rather than the Navy or Air Force.

Once again, thank you for taking the time to answer my questions!


----------



## kratz

You have to chose.

The Navy reserve will take you now...if a position is available and train you pre-BMQ and you will go away to your course for 10 weeks in the summer.

The Army reserve will take you when they have a position and are ready to run a BMQ. As Stacked suggested, most often on weekends.

Either way, this site is not official and can not take the place of you talking to the unit you are interested in. The time of year depends allot on what you own personal goals are. I am only posting potential options for you.


----------



## Riverain96

Thanks Kratz. So are you saying there might be more probability of getting my BMQ through the NAVY? And if so, I know that in the long run I want to do army. Are the qualifications from NAVY the same or recognized by Army and how hard is it to switch from one to the other? Do you know of any Navy reserve units in northern ontario?


----------



## dangles

Riverain96 said:
			
		

> Thanks Kratz. So are you saying there might be more probability of getting my BMQ through the NAVY? And if so, I know that in the long run I want to do army. Are the qualifications from NAVY the same or recognized by Army and how hard is it to switch from one to the other? Do you know of any Navy reserve units in northern ontario?



Reserve unit locator: http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/units-unites/index-eng.asp


----------



## kratz

I am not trying to say NavRes is a better way to go. Heck, if I knew more about Air Reserve, I would mention them as well as an option.

I am trying to show you (and others reading the thread) another option.

BMQ skills are transferable, but trade skills are unique and often different. Search this site for an OT  (Occupation Transfer) or CT (Compent Transfer). 
I am just one sailor posting some suggestions. I do not know the current recruiting numbers for the local unit you are interested in. In Northern Ontario your choices are Thunder Bay and Winnipeg.


----------



## brihard

Riverain96 said:
			
		

> Thanks Kratz. So are you saying there might be more probability of getting my BMQ through the NAVY? And if so, I know that in the long run I want to do army. Are the qualifications from NAVY the same or recognized by Army and how hard is it to switch from one to the other? Do you know of any Navy reserve units in northern ontario?



NEVER assume you can enter in one trade or element and subsequently transfer out to your really desired one on your terms. Don't sign up for a trade you don't want to do.


----------



## Riverain96

Thanks to everyone for your quick responses. 

Just one more question, is it possible to begin the application process through a recruitment center that is not at the unit you are applying for?


----------



## Biohazardxj

Riverain96 said:
			
		

> 3. The unit I am looking at are the Grey and Simcoe Foresters out of Barrie. How long is reserves basic training and does it take place at the base where the unit is located or is it off site? I would rather do some part of my training full time this summer if possible even if I have to go to another base in another province.



Just so you know.  We (the Foresters) are not hiring any new soldiers this fiscal year, 2011 to 2012.  Sorry


----------



## brandon_

kratz said:
			
		

> In Northern Ontario your choices are Thunder Bay and Winnipeg.



There is an armouries in Kenora, Ontario as well.


----------



## Riverain96

I have searched the site for the reserve units that have openings but nothing came up. Is there anyway to look at a full list of units accepting applications or is the only way to know by contacting each individual unit?


----------



## dangles

Riverain96 said:
			
		

> I have searched the site for the reserve units that have openings but nothing came up. _Is there anyway to look at a full list of units accepting applications or is the only way to know by contacting each individual unit?_



Yes that's the only way.


----------



## Oberstein

Hello all. I'm a university student in third year currently and my friend has got me interested in the reserves. He talked about joining the regular forces in the navy and gave me some links about reserve units. However he said he was told they weren't hiring currently. Is this true?

I was wondering if it was for me. I'm currently trying to get into better shape and have started to play sports and eat better more regularly. I'm slightly thin and not very strong. I'm trying to change that and have committed myself to a gym during school but dropped it in two months due to the workload. I'm a chemistry major and wish to continue on into graduate school. But I love this country and the military has always intrigued me since highschool. 

Some additional questions. Will wearing glasses impact me much in terms of selection of units? can you become an officer through the reserves?  

Thank you .


----------



## Hal Jordan

Q1. I was wondering if it was for me.

A1. That's a big question. I don't know the answer to that. 

Q2. Will wearing glasses impact me much in terms of selection of units? 

A2. I don't think so, but that may also depend on the profession. For example, pilots need good vision, but according to the CF website with corrective eye surgery you may qualify. Anyways, I don't think you have to worry about this. 


Q3. can you become an officer through the reserves?  

A3. Yes you can. 

Cheers

Hal


----------



## Oberstein

Stacked,

My endurance/stamina are one of things i'm attempting to improve. I have certain weak aspects and i'm attempting to change that. One of these is that I get tired very easily. Probably due to the fact that I rarely if ever exercised before this year.

Sleeping for now. Good night.


----------



## josh54243

You have to keep in mind that reserves requires a commitment during the school year as well, and if don't attend enough parade nights you can be kicked out.


----------



## tenguopr

I am turning 16 in a few months and I am considering joining the Navy Reserve upon my 16th birthday. Except, I do not have any prior work or volunteer experience. Although, I do have a very strong educational background with numerous extracurricular activities. Therefore, I am curious as to what the probability of acceptance is with my circumstances?


----------



## Nauticus

tenguopr said:
			
		

> I am turning 16 in a few months and I am considering joining the Navy Reserve upon my 16th birthday. Except, I do not have any prior work or volunteer experience. Although, I do have a very strong educational background with numerous extracurricular activities. Therefore, I am curious as to what the probability of acceptance is with my circumstances?



All I and, I think, anyone else here can say is that they look at your entire application to determine your competitiveness with other applicants. I don't believe it would disqualify you, but it may require you to have a stronger application in other areas. You may also have difficulty providing a good variety of references, which cannot be family.

Have you considered applying somewhere to get work experience/references, or volunteer somewhere?


----------



## Smirnoff123

I am afraid that all of the experience in the world would not help you because the age requirement was raised to 17. I was in the same boat

Best of luck
CGR


----------



## tenguopr

C.G.R said:
			
		

> I am afraid that all of the experience in the world would not help you because the age requirement was raised to 17. I was in the same boat
> 
> Best of luck
> CGR


. To be eligible for enrolment in the Canadian Forces, 1. Pour être admissible à l'enrôlement dans les Forces canadiennes,
you must meet the following minimal conditions: vous devez satisfaire aux exigences minimales ci-dessous :
- be a Canadian citizen - avoir la citoyenneté canadienne
- be 17 years of age or older (Note 1) - avoir au moins 17 ans (Nota 1)
(if you are under 18 years of age, Part I will require (si vous avez moins de 18 ans, votre parent ou tuteur
parental/guardian consent) doit accorder son approbation)
- have successfully completed grade 10 - - avoir réussi une dixième année -
Secondary III in Quebec (Note 2) secondaire III au Québec (Nota 2)
Notes: 1) There are two exceptions. You may apply and be enrolled 
in the Reserves or as a Junior level Military College 
applicant at 16 years of age. 
2) Some entry programs have additional academic 
prerequisites. 



			
				Nauticus said:
			
		

> All I and, I think, anyone else here can say is that they look at your entire application to determine your competitiveness with other applicants. I don't believe it would disqualify you, but it may require you to have a stronger application in other areas. You may also have difficulty providing a good variety of references, which cannot be family.
> 
> Have you considered applying somewhere to get work experience/references, or volunteer somewhere?


I have considered part time employment. But, it is my mothers policy for her children to not work under the age of 16. Also, I have considered gaining volunteer experience. Would it have a vital effect on the application if I volunteered for the 7 months until I turn 16?


----------



## tenguopr

Stacked said:
			
		

> Volunteer experience is important, so is work experience. It makes your application more competitive.
> 
> If you had one position available, but had two applicants. Both were the same age, and had the same level of education but one of them had a lot of work/volunteer experience, and the other did not. Who would you hire?


Very good point there. But, I anticipate that with the new Harper majority there will be an increase in military recruitment in accordance with the Canada First Defence Strategy.


----------



## tenguopr

Stacked said:
			
		

> And what's your point? Even with an increase in recruiting, you're still going to need to have a solid application. They can't hire EVERYBODY. There's still only going to be a certain number of positions available each year....


My point is that there will be a decrease not an elimination in competition in the future. So, the application will not be as scrutinized as much as when there is a period of low recruitment. Lets say that this argument is over before a moderator locks the thread.


----------



## ballz

Stacked said:
			
		

> If you had one position available, but had two applicants. Both were the same age, and had the same level of education but one of them had a lot of work/volunteer experience, and the other did not. Who would you hire?



But he did say he has lots of extracurricular activities.

In all honesty, I don't know how the rest of the PRes units in the CF are, but I know the place I'm at now (a PRes Cbt Engineer unit) and the place next door (Pres Infantry) don't have a handful of applications to be considered at one time... they're happy just to get one applicant.


----------



## TwoTonShackle

It should have little to no impact on your application.  Your aptitude test, interview, and available trades normally dictate acceptance or not.


----------



## tenguopr

Stacked said:
			
		

> This could be the case. My application was Regular Force, and they were definitely interested in the work/volunteer experience.


I am considering applying for the primary reserve. Not the regular force.


----------



## ballz

Stacked said:
			
		

> Yeah, I can read.
> 
> I have a funny feeling Regular Force, or Reserve, having work an volunteer experience makes you more competitive. If it didn't, why would it be on the application?  Like I said before...  There's really not much more to it.
> 
> Having said experience will only have a positive impact on your application.



Yes, obviously having experience at anything is a positive. So are extracurriculars. So are good grades. They look at the whole picture, lack of one thing does not rule you altogether, that would be stupid. Anybody that plays a high-level of certain sports (hockey for me) during high school doesn't have time for a job and certainly not volunteer work (although the extracurriculars might force you to do volunteer work like hockey did for me).


----------



## Nauticus

tenguopr said:
			
		

> I am considering applying for the primary reserve. Not the regular force.



Just as the Canadian Forces website states, the Reg Force and Res Force both have extremely similar hiring requirements and at the same time, both are very competitive for the most part.


----------



## Smirnoff123

> Quote from: C.G.R on Today at 20:07:34
> I am afraid that all of the experience in the world would not help you because the age requirement was raised to 17. I was in the same boat
> 
> Best of luck
> CGR
> . To be eligible for enrolment in the Canadian Forces, 1. Pour être admissible à l'enrôlement dans les Forces canadiennes,
> you must meet the following minimal conditions: vous devez satisfaire aux exigences minimales ci-dessous :
> - be a Canadian citizen - avoir la citoyenneté canadienne
> - be 17 years of age or older (Note 1) - avoir au moins 17 ans (Nota 1)
> (if you are under 18 years of age, Part I will require (si vous avez moins de 18 ans, votre parent ou tuteur
> parental/guardian consent) doit accorder son approbation)
> - have successfully completed grade 10 - - avoir réussi une dixième année -
> Secondary III in Quebec (Note 2) secondaire III au Québec (Nota 2)
> Notes: 1) There are two exceptions. You may apply and be enrolled
> in the Reserves or as a Junior level Military College
> applicant at 16 years of age.
> 2) Some entry programs have additional academic
> prerequisites.



What are you trying to prove? See the policy posted by the previous member which states that 
you must be 17 unless selected to go to the RMC, it is relatively new. I believe the one which you posted is outdated.


----------



## tenguopr

C.G.R said:
			
		

> What are you trying to prove? See the policy posted by the previous member which states that
> you must be 17 unless selected to go to the RMC, it is relatively new. I believe the one which you posted is outdated.


You have misread the previous post. His post says


> OR OTHERWISE MAINTAINS FULL-TIME STUDENT STATUS UNTIL AGE 17


Since I am planning on the reserve force I will maintain full time status at my high-school. Thus, allowing me to join the reserve force.


----------



## RecceApplicant

tenguopr said:
			
		

> You have misread the previous post. His post saysSince I am planning on the reserve force I will maintain full time status at my high-school. Thus, allowing me to join the reserve force.



You still need to be 17 in order to be enrolled into the Pres.  I currently have a complete file and am awaiting my 17th birthday.  I am not 100% sure about this, but you may be able to apply and complete the pre-enrollment procedures at 16, which is what I had done.  Then again I applied before the new policy so it may have changed.  Best bet is to speak with a recruiter.

Good luck with your application.


----------



## chrisf

ballz said:
			
		

> In all honesty, I don't know how the rest of the PRes units in the CF are, but I know the place I'm at now (a PRes Cbt Engineer unit) and the place next door (Pres Infantry) don't have a handful of applications to be considered at one time... they're happy just to get one applicant.



I say this with all confidence... I'm 100% certain the recruiter from one of those two units was filling a van with homeless people and enrolling them a few years ago... 

To the original poster, it's not that hard to join the reserves... visit the unit recruiter, if there's vacancies, they'll accept your application and process it. If there's no vacancies, they'll tell you. My unit for example, has close to 60 vacancies. Other units, not so much.


----------



## ballz

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> I say this with all confidence... I'm100% certain the recruiter from one of those two units was filling a van with homeless people and enrolling them a few years ago...



Hahahahaha I'll bet I can guess which one...


----------



## chrisf

ballz said:
			
		

> Hahahahaha I'll bet I can guess which one...



He's not the recruiter any more, but if you actually do guess, bet you didn't know he's my cousin...


----------



## Sgt_McWatt

To get back to the actual discussion.......

I am a recruiter for my unit and the policy for joining the PRes has changed slightly. 

First, as there are now much stricter caps on line serials, units interview individuals and select who they would like to send to the CFRC to go through the process (a form letter is given to the individual to take or the CFRC will not begin the process)  
With that in mind the unit interview is very important because, using my unit as an example, we have had over 60 applicants come in this year and only have 17 spots, as such we can be very picky as to who we send to do the process. Experience is important, but it is only one part of the complete package. We look for balanced individuals who know what they want and are fully aware of what they are getting into. For example, if you haven't done any research on the CF or the trade/unit you are interested in, don't bother applying. However, we have taken students currently in high school (who are 17, but we'll get to that in a bit) who have impressed us with their maturity, attitude and yes, experience. 

As for age there is a bit of a discrepancy here as the DAOD was amended in January 2011 to read: 
“in the Res F: 
-	age 16, if the applicant is selected for education and training at a Royal Military College; 
-	age 18, if the applicant enrols in the COATS or the Canadian Rangers; or
-	age 17, in any other case”

However, a CANFORGEN came out in February 2011 which read:
“B. AGE 16, IF THE APPLICANT IS SELECTED FOR EDUCATION AND TRAINING AT A ROYAL MILITARY COLLEGE OR OTHERWISE MAINTAINS FULL-TIME STUDENT STATUS UNTIL AGE 17”

While I can see how this may be confusing, however, the long and short of it is that the full-time student status outside RMC is as a step towards RMC (i.e. finishing grade 12.

So, the long and short of it is you need to be 17 now, sorry, but one year isn’t that long and it will give you the time to prepare yourself to be the best possible candidate you can be.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## tenguopr

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> To get back to the actual discussion.......
> 
> I am a recruiter for my unit and the policy for joining the PRes has changed slightly.
> 
> First, as there are now much stricter caps on line serials, units interview individuals and select who they would like to send to the CFRC to go through the process (a form letter is given to the individual to take or the CFRC will not begin the process)
> With that in mind the unit interview is very important because, using my unit as an example, we have had over 60 applicants come in this year and only have 17 spots, as such we can be very picky as to who we send to do the process. Experience is important, but it is only one part of the complete package. We look for balanced individuals who know what they want and are fully aware of what they are getting into. For example, if you haven't done any research on the CF or the trade/unit you are interested in, don't bother applying. However, we have taken students currently in high school (who are 17, but we'll get to that in a bit) who have impressed us with their maturity, attitude and yes, experience.
> 
> As for age there is a bit of a discrepancy here as the DAOD was amended in January 2011 to read:
> “in the Res F:
> -	age 16, if the applicant is selected for education and training at a Royal Military College;
> -	age 18, if the applicant enrols in the COATS or the Canadian Rangers; or
> -	age 17, in any other case”
> 
> However, a CANFORGEN came out in February 2011 which read:
> “B. AGE 16, IF THE APPLICANT IS SELECTED FOR EDUCATION AND TRAINING AT A ROYAL MILITARY COLLEGE OR OTHERWISE MAINTAINS FULL-TIME STUDENT STATUS UNTIL AGE 17”
> 
> While I can see how this may be confusing, however, the long and short of it is that the full-time student status outside RMC is as a step towards RMC (i.e. finishing grade 12.
> 
> So, the long and short of it is you need to be 17 now, sorry, but one year isn’t that long and it will give you the time to prepare yourself to be the best possible candidate you can be.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!


Thank you for that helpful post. At least now I can get over a year of work experience in order to make my application more competitive. Also, if you don't mind me asking this, what is your unit?


----------



## Sgt_McWatt

4 RCR


----------



## Vyscaria

Hello, everyone.

I called a few army reserve units and forwarded myself to 'Recruiting', only to get voice messages saying that all reserve recruiting inquiries are now dealt with by the local CFRC. For me, this is the CFRC Toronto. 

So I called the CFRC, and they told me right off the bat that there were NO reserve positions available for all of Toronto until 'the budget lifts' or something similar. They said that there was no point in going down to any of the reserve units because there were no openings at all. I'm a little confused, because I think I spoke with someone from the 25th Service Battalion last week, and they said they were hiring. Unfortunately I was redirected there, so I don't know their extension. When I try to contact them, I get automatically referred to the CFRC and I get told that there were no openings. 

Because I've seen different things posted on this site, I'm wondering: is this a new change in policy? I thought that independent reserve units were in charge of their own hiring?
I know it might be a while until new trades open up, but does anyone know a general time frame? Months? Years? I'll always be here until they need me, but the folks at CFRC had no estimates for me. By the way, I am interested in cook, intelligence, sig op, and some technician trades. (My eyesight doesn't disqualified me for combat arms)

Any help or thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Go visit the unit in person. Ask who their recruiter is and when you can speak to that person. Most Ontario Reserve units have very few open positions (and likely similar elsewhere in the country at the moment). In my area the CFRC won't process an applicant unless the unit forwards the name to them and confirms the position they are being recruited to fill. Start with the unit; in person, not by phone. Many unit recruiters are not full time staff and their phone messages will usually refer applicants to the CFRC because that was always the next point of contact for interested applicants when CFRCs would start processing with or without a confirmed unit for the person to go to is suitable.


----------



## Vyscaria

Should I go to the unit, or the armoury at which the unit is based? It's just that most of the units and armouries are located quite a distance away, and I really can't just "drop in", especially if I was told 'not to bother' by the CFRC. To drop in, I'd have to take a whole day off of work or school.  So is it possible to talk to recruiters with the units based at Denison Armoury if I visited *it* and not each unit individually? Would they be too far from the armoury in the first place?

Thanks for the quick response, by the way.


----------



## frank1515

To Echo Mr. O'Leary's comment. I've been in contact with 30th Field Regiment since September 2010 and I was just recently turned down for an Officer cadet position. They also told me that all NCM position were filled as well. I then contact the Cameron Highlanders and the GGFG and their Officer Cadet positions were also filled. I was told to try again in November of this year.

Officer Cadet and NCM recruit positions are rare indeed in the NCR.

* Edited for typos


----------



## untouchables

Hate to burst your bubbles, but its been like this since...09'-10'. I was caught  right in the middle of the wretched "freeze" right after my CFAT. they recently began processing the last of my bunch, even talked with a few potential recruits in a similar situation like me. Now I may not have concrete evidence of the situation, but I believe its similar to last year's situation (no surprise). What convinced me that they were indeed finishing off my "era" was the fact that my fellow potential recruits were also scheduled on similar dates as me.

Don't take above for Granted its just speculation.

Good news is with Harper's majority government and his "Canada First Defence Strategy"  the situation will most likely result in a higher demand of personnel thus higher hiring quotas. So the future looks bright for potential candidates.

Heres the link: http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/pri/first-premier/index-eng.asp 
Made me jump when I saw it.

Just a Disclaimer: above is all just speculation.


----------



## sargent1

Hi,
I wanted to join the reserves today and do my basic training during the summer (Im in university) and I first went to the CFRC det in oshawa to see if i could join the reserves there, and i got a list of the units around the GTA so I went down to the ontario regiment place to talk to the unit recruiter but on the door it said unauthorized entry prohibited and i was kinda hesitant to go through so I tried calling the sgt but he never answered either, and it just seemed pretty quiet.
My question is how to i get in contact with the unit recruiter lol will he only be there during training hours on that one day of the week or should i just knock on the door?
Thanks.
I also just read the post by otis and helped alot so would leaving a message or sending an email be best?

ok i guess im talking about the first step - application how would i apply to a unit?


----------



## PMedMoe

Not really an answer to your question, but you don't join the reserves in one day.  There are several things that need to be done first, application (if a position is open), CFAT, medical, physical fitness test, etc.  There are several threads under the "Recruiting Process" sub-forum that will outline the steps required to join.

Keep in mind that some units have very few positions open at this time.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt

While I can't speak to how every reserve unit allocates their recruiting budget I would imagine that it is not a full time position. 

Your best bet is to first take some personal initiative and look through the unit's and what trades they offer, decide what you want to do, nothing is more frustrating to a unit recruiter than setting aside 30 minutes for an interview out of a 3 hour parade night to have the person come in and have no idea what they want to do. Once you have decided what trade/unit you would like call/email the unit's recruiting office, they might not get back to you right away but they will. 

They will be able to guide you through the process from there.

On another note, if you are looking to join for summer employment you should start looking elsewhere. There are no BMQs being run in Meaford this summer.


----------



## _jayp

Hey guys, 

First time posting here and would just like to say this site had really helped me understand the process and the requirements it takes to be in the Canadian Forces, be it regular or reserves. It gave me the motivation and confidence to take the first step into a life of great experience and learning. In saying that I finally took that first step and applied online for the Primary Reserve NCM for the Infantrymen position.
However, one of the sections of the application process asked if I had graduated.. I put no but still filled out the spaces by putting in post-secondary diploma and the day I last attended (2012/11)

The issue here is that I am still in College working for a Police Foundations diploma. I wasn't sure what to put in that section so I went with No as official transcripts are requested and unofficial ones will not be accepted (it's the middle of the year going on to the last semester, Police Foundations at Humber is a 2 year program)

So, my three questions are 
Should I have waited until after I had graduated to join and fill out a more competitive application? 
If that is the case, do you think it would be advisable for me to call and cancel my current application and fill out a new one upon receiving my diploma?
or would it not be an issue?

Any answers and/or feedback would be greatly appreciated and thanks for your time


----------



## Oscar590

I'm currently attending college and I am in the process of applying to the Reserves as well. I was talking to my recruiter last week and when I brought up an addition to my Education history because I was accepted to an university for next semester, the recruiter told me that it doesn't matter because they are only looking for the basic requirements.


----------



## kylereserve1

Hey guys, i'm joining the reserves tomorrow. I know i'll find out everything tomorrow and all that stuff, I know it might be a tad silly to ask, but just basic things is there anything i should keep a head up for? I know to bring my SIN card to my reserve unit, high school transcript and all that stuff, but will there be an interview as well? I'm also 17, so should i bring a parent with me or should i go alone? Or like do I go, they give me a form to take home, and then i get it signed? thanks guys, have a good day


----------



## George Wallace

kylereserve1 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, i'm joining the reserves tomorrow. I know i'll find out everything tomorrow and all that stuff, I know it might be a tad silly to ask, but just basic things is there anything i should keep a head up for? I know to bring my SIN card to my reserve unit, high school transcript and all that stuff, but will there be an interview as well? I'm also 17, so should i bring a parent with me or should i go alone? Or like do I go, they give me a form to take home, and then i get it signed? thanks guys, have a good day



Welcome to the site......Just a tiny bit of reading would have answered your questions.  The Recruiting documentation required for the Reserves is the same as for the Regular Force.  You are processed through the same CFRC after you have received an acceptance letter from a Reserve Unit.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

kylereserve1 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, i'm joining the reserves tomorrow. I know i'll find out everything tomorrow and all that stuff, I know it might be a tad silly to ask, but just basic things is there anything i should keep a head up for? I know to bring my SIN card to my reserve unit, high school transcript and all that stuff, but will there be an interview as well? I'm also 17, so should i bring a parent with me or should i go alone? Or like do I go, they give me a form to take home, and then i get it signed? thanks guys, have a good day



FYI there are girls/women/ladies here too.   ;D


----------



## DAA

kylereserve1 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, i'm joining the reserves tomorrow. I know i'll find out everything tomorrow and all that stuff, I know it might be a tad silly to ask, but just basic things is there anything i should keep a head up for? I know to bring my SIN card to my reserve unit, high school transcript and all that stuff, but will there be an interview as well? I'm also 17, so should i bring a parent with me or should i go alone? Or like do I go, they give me a form to take home, and then i get it signed? thanks guys, have a good day



Based on your post, I would be inclined to say that more than likely, your NOT joining the reserves tomorrow.  You only just recently submitted your online application, you haven't done the Reliability Screening, Medical, CFAT, Interview, etc, etc.....so you have a long long way to go.

I am sure that whom ever you are seeing tomorrow, will provide you with all the information that you need inorder to eventually join the reserves.


----------



## kylereserve1

Yes i meant i am heading to my local reserce unit* My mistake.


----------



## DAA

kylereserve1 said:
			
		

> Yes i meant i am heading to my local reserce unit* My mistake.



That's okay.   Go down and have a good look around.  I am sure they will be happy to show you what goes on at their unit.  Be sure to ask questions, even if you think it is a "dumb" question, ask it anyhow.  There is no such thing as a dumb question when you don't know anything about the CF and they have probably heard it before.


----------



## kylereserve1

Will do, do I need to bring a parent for parental consent? Or do i just need a parent for a signature. I'm also going to see the available positions with the recruiter.


----------



## DAA

kylereserve1 said:
			
		

> Will do, do I need to bring a parent for parental consent? Or do i just need a parent for a signature. I'm also going to see the available positions with the recruiter.



I would suggest that you print off a copy of the CF Employment Application --->  http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/CF_application_form_demande_emploi_FC.pdf   OR if you printed a copy of your online application, to have your parent sign that and take it with you.

Heck, why not take them with you anyhow as they may have questions of their own!  That could alleviate any concerns that they may have and make them more comfortable with the idea.  It sure doesn't hurt.


----------



## Juniorz

Hey bro how did you get the call? I submitted my online application but no call back!! Also, did you mail them parental consent???


----------



## kylereserve1

well, i went in today! basically the recruiter did all the talking, showed me around the unit. had all my questions answered. gave me all the forms and paperwork i need even with a checklist. bring your dad or parent if you want, i did and would suggest it to a minor. i start parading in september and my weekend BMQ in november!


----------



## kylereserve1

Oh yeah, after you sign all your forms you need to bring it back the following week to your recruiter and he'll sign something for you and you bring it to this place to get your dates for your screening, physical test, etc. and then you start parading to get your feet wet until the next weekend BMQ date.


----------



## Beezer

I've worked in Recruiting before and if I may make a few suggestions :

Do some soul searching. Find something you enjoy. Research every aspect of the trade you are interested in and don't settle on the first Recruiting pitch you hear. For example, Infantry is an easy sell but if you have an interest in auto mechanics you may be interested in becoming a Veh Tech. A good Recruiter will direct you in the right direction rather than filling his positions. No sense recruiting someone in the Infantry if he's going to realize 8 months down the road that he could of gone Veh Tech and now wants to change trades.

Find something you want to do longterm. Don't be affraid to ask questions and visit several Reserve units to compare. If a Reserve Recruiter tells you you're in the right place to jump out of planes, become a sniper or blow sh*t up...he's telling you half-truths. Go to several information sessions and compare what they each offer. The info sessions should all be similar only the trade training differs so if you're hearing wild stories of firing AK-47s or leading patrols behind enemy lines, be wary.


----------



## kylereserve1

I guess some recruiters are different. My recruiter was cool about everything, he didn't make it sound like you're blowing s*** up, jumping out of helicopters or really trying to convince me. Basically to him, if I wanted to come in and join, join. If i didn't, then quit. So i had a pretty good recruiter.


----------



## PMedMoe

kylereserve1 said:
			
		

> well, i went in today! basically the recruiter did all the talking, showed me around the unit. had all my questions answered. gave me all the forms and paperwork i need even with a checklist. bring your dad or parent if you want, i did and would suggest it to a minor. i start parading in september and my weekend BMQ in november!



Take those dates with a grain of salt since you haven't done your CFAT, medical, etc. yet.  Something still may hold you up.



			
				kylereserve1 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, after you sign all your forms you need to bring it back the following week to your recruiter and he'll sign something for you and you bring it to this place to get your dates for your screening, physical test, etc. and then you start parading to get your feet wet until the next weekend BMQ date.



"This place" being a CFRC.


----------



## kylereserve1

It's april, i've got until september to do all my tests. I can also probbaly do it in 2 visits rather than the 4 visits he said.


----------



## brihard

kylereserve1 said:
			
		

> It's april, i've got until september to do all my tests. I can also probbaly do it in 2 visits rather than the 4 visits he said.



OK dude, realize that whatever you've been told, nothing is a sure thing until you're through that process. You'll still need to pass the CF Aptitude Test, you'll need to pass the interview, you'll need to pass the medical, and you'll need to pass the fitness test. Your background check, reliability screening, credit check and all that will all have to be fine. You cannot show up and start parading/training until that's all done and you're actually formally enrolled into the CF. You have a ways to go yet.


----------



## PMedMoe

Brihard said:
			
		

> OK dude, realize that whatever you've been told, nothing is a sure thing until you're through that process. You'll still need to pass the CF Aptitude Test, you'll need to pass the interview, you'll need to pass the medical, and you'll need to pass the fitness test. Your background check, reliability screening, credit check and all that will all have to be fine. You cannot show up and start parading/training until that's all done and you're actually formally enrolled into the CF. You have a ways to go yet.



What he said.  I suggest reading through some of the recruiting threads to see just how long the process can take.


----------



## Loachman

kylereserve1 said:
			
		

> It's april, i've got until september to do all my tests. I can also probbaly do it in 2 visits rather than the 4 visits he said.



Perhaps there's a reason why four visits are necessary, no? Perhaps that reason is based upon experience.

Unless you are Superman incarnate, expect four visits.

In the meantime, learn to capitalize and use the spellchecker, please.


----------



## kylereserve1

Probably*. I don't quite see where all the rudeness came from, or why it was necessary. I'm just speaking upon what i've been told. I'm just here to speak calmly and respectively to people who may or may not know the process. Thanks for your input.


----------



## PMedMoe

I hardly see where my posts were "rude".  I was just telling you that things may not go as planned and not to get your hopes up.

If you _do_ get through all the testing as quickly as your recruiter (and you) seem to think you will, you might just hold a record here for the fastest time from initial application to enrollment.


----------



## kylereserve1

I was talking about loachman, not you. I'm not getting my hopes up, again, i'm just going by what i've been told. I understand it will take a while.


----------



## DAA

kylereserve1 said:
			
		

> Probably*. I don't quite see where all the rudeness came from, or why it was necessary. I'm just speaking upon what i've been told. I'm just here to speak calmly and respectively to people who may or may not know the process. Thanks for your input.



Think about this.  You're going to eventually have to be processed by a CFRC and maybe one day, become a member of the CF and then maybe one day have to submit a memo or a request through your unit for something that you want or something that you need.

It will be turned away because of spelling errors and or bad grammar, you'll have to redo it and then redo it again before it's ever considered.  So maybe this could be considered a "learning experience"?


----------



## kylereserve1

I know, but I'm just typing on a forum, I'm not trying to type formal with perfect grammar or anything. Of course when I need to I'm going to type formal with perfect grammar and all when I need to. Anyways, this whole thing isn't about grammer and perfect spelling, it was about the recruiting process.


----------



## Teager

All members are doing is giving you constructive criticism, tips and advice. If you look at what everyone has said it is only so you can know what to expect and be prepared. The better prepared you are the better you will do so don't take it as anyone being rude. If someone sees something that isn't right they will correct you.


----------



## DAA

kylereserve1 said:
			
		

> I know, but I'm just typing on a forum, I'm not trying to type formal with perfect grammar or anything. Of course when I need to I'm going to type formal with perfect grammar and all when I need to. Anyways, this whole thing isn't about grammer and perfect spelling, it was about the recruiting process.



Most people here who answer your questions are in the CF, so we kind of expect it.  It's called "professionalism".  Not that it applies to you but something you can expect later down the road.

Personally, I really don't care what you type or how you type it but if it will help you later on down the road, then it is probably worth mentioning.  So don't take it personally.


----------



## kylereserve1

Guys guys, I'm not saying anyone was being rude but one person. I respect all your constructive criticism and I sure do appreciate it. The only one I thought was rude was Loachman. I appreciate your advice DAA.


----------



## Journeyman

:rofl:
If you thought Loachman was rude, I'd _love_ to see your first meeting with a MCpl on BMQ.   


So untie mommy's apron-strings and hope your testicles drop before you feel a need to post any more along this 'woe is me' line.



[Now _that_ was rude   :nod:  ]


----------



## kylereserve1

Okay okay, he wasn't rude okay? Of course I expect a MCpl on BMQ to be rude. I personally don't care about rudeness, it was just a comment. What does any of this have to do with what the thread was originally about? I explained already that I appreciate the constructive criticism.


----------



## Loachman

kylereserve1 said:
			
		

> The only one I thought was rude was Loachman.



I thank you most sincerely for the entertainment that you have graciously provided me, kind Sir. I am equally thankful that you saw fit to bestow upon me the perfect amount, as the slightest portion more would have caused a gastric eruption of the first order of magnitude, thus rendering my keyboard inoperable.

And I said "please" in that post.

Go ahead and type any way that you want on another forum. We have standards here, as we have in the CF that you wish to join. We expect a little more from each other in both places.


----------



## ReserveHopeful

Hi, I've been a long time lurker and finally decided to make a thread so I can get some clarification.

I graduated from university (business) and already work in a civilian job and serving in the military as a Reserve is something I thought over for a really long time and decided to make the commitment to my country.

I have read over Canadian Forces main website and the application process but I just wanted to be sure so I was hoping someone here might be able to confirm.

Correct me if I'm wrong but is this how the initial application process works?

1) Contact individual Reserve units to see what officer positions are open
2) Go to the Reserve unit in person and fill out application form

Thank you for your time.


----------



## DAA

Close but not quite right.

It is recommended that you contact a local Reserve Unit in your area to inquire about possible Officer positions/vacancies and even visit them in person during a parade night.

Whether or not a vacancy exists in an occupation that you are interested in pursuing, you will still need to submit an application to the CF and you do this either "online" at the forces.ca website or a local Reserve Unit will have you complete a papercopy.

Good luck!


----------



## Old and Tired

Depending on what province you're in you will, indeed need to drop off your completed application at the reserve unit you with to join.  Here in Nova Scotia, CFRC will not accept your application for the reserves.  It must be processed through the unit that is "providing " the position that the applicant is applying for.

When you take in your application make sure that you have all your supporting documentation. High School and University Transcripts.  Must be originals in a sealed envelope.  As well you'll need to Bring in your birth certificate / proof of Canadian Citizenship and Government Issued Photo ID.


----------



## JM2345

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> High School and University Transcripts.  Must be originals in a sealed envelope.



I had concerns about this while applying, and I don't see how that would need to be necessary. When we apply online, we need to send photocopies of the documents, and this requires us to rip open the sealed envelopes to copy the front and back. I am not in Nova Scotia, so can anyone confirm if this will be an issue with my documents if I get the call to go visit my local recruiting center for Regular Force? Will I need to order new transcripts in a sealed envelope? I understand this post was just referring to a reserve application in Nova Scotia, but I will take this time to get clarification on the matter for everyone else.


----------



## ReserveHopeful

Thank you for your replies.

To be more exact, I'm living in Ontario (Toronto).

So regardless of whether or not they have a vacancy, I have to do an online application? I thought that the application "package" could be handed in-person.

Thanks again


----------



## Old and Tired

When you apply to the Regular Force on line, you provide your documents by mail you send the Photo Copies.  When You actually go in, in person for interviews and testing you will be asked to bring the originals with you.  Unless something truly radical happened since I left my recruiter position three weeks ago, I think the process is still pretty much the same.

You will not need to get another Original Copy for the Regular Force.  The reason there are two different systems is that for the Reserves you are:
A) joining specific unit therefore, that unit must have available positions to recruit someone into.
B) Again for the reserves the Age and Educational standard (IN General) are different than the Regular Force.
C) You can join the Res Force at 16, provided you do meet the minimum acceptable standard. Here in NS that is 6 Complete high School Credits. We have had in the past some pretty creative art work being done to Transcripts thanks to modern Computer Equipment.  That's why we only accept the Original.

As well for Reserve Units, it is generally, pretty easy to get into see a unit recruiter and get the help and advice that it is needed.  Again, unless something has changes since the 3rd of April, the system is not geared to accept On-Line applications for the Reserves.  What happens when it does happen is that the relevant CFRC sends the Application by email to the closest Res Brigade or Unit recruiting office.  That office will then attempt to contact the applicant to give them direction on how to complete the application.  With no contact or replies are received within 30 days a letter is sent to the applicant explaining that he have received their file and attempted to contact to arrange for them to complete the rest of the application, and that their file will be closed in another 30 days from the date on the letter.  I lost more than 25 applicants because they followed the wrong advice and/or procedure and we couldn't get in contact with them.

To the Original Poster, get in contact with the Unit that has the Trade/Occupation that you are interested in, and talk directly to that Units Recruiter.  They job is to provide Reserve Applicants step by step assistance in the process.


----------



## JM2345

Thanks for the information.

Also for the original poster, there was a user here who also applied for the reserves in Toronto Ontario 2 weeks ago, and he handed his in personally, and was scheduled for his testing right away.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13064.3700.html

"Bassil_Inf" is the user, and he applied to "The Lorne Scots".

This contact information might help you, hopefully it is up to date:

http://www.lornescots.ca/army/recruiting.htm


----------



## DAA

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> When you apply to the Regular Force on line, you provide your documents by mail you send the Photo Copies.  When You actually go in, in person for interviews and testing you will be asked to bring the originals with you.  Unless something truly radical happened since I left my recruiter position three weeks ago, I think the process is still pretty much the same.
> 
> You will not need to get another Original Copy for the Regular Force.  The reason there are two different systems is that for the Reserves you are:
> A) joining specific unit therefore, that unit must have available positions to recruit someone into.
> B) Again for the reserves the Age and Educational standard (IN General) are different than the Regular Force.
> C) You can join the Res Force at 16, provided you do meet the minimum acceptable standard. Here in NS that is 6 Complete high School Credits. We have had in the past some pretty creative art work being done to Transcripts thanks to modern Computer Equipment.  That's why we only accept the Original.
> 
> As well for Reserve Units, it is generally, pretty easy to get into see a unit recruiter and get the help and advice that it is needed.  Again, unless something has changes since the 3rd of April, the system is not geared to accept On-Line applications for the Reserves.  What happens when it does happen is that the relevant CFRC sends the Application by email to the closest Res Brigade or Unit recruiting office.  That office will then attempt to contact the applicant to give them direction on how to complete the application.  With no contact or replies are received within 30 days a letter is sent to the applicant explaining that he have received their file and attempted to contact to arrange for them to complete the rest of the application, and that their file will be closed in another 30 days from the date on the letter.  I lost more than 25 applicants because they followed the wrong advice and/or procedure and we couldn't get in contact with them.
> 
> To the Original Poster, get in contact with the Unit that has the Trade/Occupation that you are interested in, and talk directly to that Units Recruiter.  They job is to provide Reserve Applicants step by step assistance in the process.



You are correct, individuals should be dealing with the Reserve Unit first and foremost to determine whether or not a position is in fact available because if there isn't one, then everything is a mute point.

As far as the application process for Reserve Force, do what you need to do or what your told to do by the Reserve Unit and or the CFRC that is going to process you.


----------



## ReserveHopeful

Oh wow, thank you very much for the detailed answers!

I will call up each unit with the trades I'm interested in and see if there are any vacancies.

Again, thanks for answering.


----------



## DAA

To help you out, go here --->  http://www.forces.ca/en/centres/findarecruitmentcentre-110

Input your "postal code" and you will see some "tabs" which can point you to "Reserve" units in your local area.

Good luck!


----------



## ReserveHopeful

When you call up a Reserve unit, lets say, 32 Combat Engineer Regiment, is it alright to ask if they have (for example) intelligence officer position?

I mean it wouldn't make sense to call up Army reserve and ask if they have Maritime Officer, instead of calling up the Navy Reserve

I have done some readings but I'm not sure if a certain Army Reserve unit have the trades I like.


----------



## ReserveHopeful

Also, can I apply to more than one Reserve unit?

For example, Combat Engineer Officer at 32 Combat Engineer Regiment, and Signals Officer another unit.

Thanks again for all your help


----------



## Leeema

ReserveHopeful said:
			
		

> Also, can I apply to more than one Reserve unit?
> 
> For example, Combat Engineer Officer at 32 Combat Engineer Regiment, and Signals Officer another unit.



I'm open to corrections, but I don't see why not since I applied to 2 trades for the Reserves earlier this year after speaking with their recruiters both in person. The important part as others have mentioned is to ensure the units you're interested in have spots open.


----------



## Teen_Cadet

DAA said:
			
		

> To help you out, go here --->  http://www.forces.ca/en/centres/findarecruitmentcentre-110
> 
> Input your "postal code" and you will see some "tabs" which can point you to "Reserve" units in your local area.
> 
> Good luck!



Hope no one minds me butting into this Thread. But I have a related question; I went on that link and tried to find my local towns reserve unit. Apparently we don't have one, but I almost certain there is. So am I wrong or is it possible this reserve unit list is out dated or is it possible that my local reserve unit got closed? I hope some one can give me an answer, and I hope this isn't a stupid question haha.


----------



## SeR

Don't worry. For some reason, there's a handful of reserve units that aren't listed on that site.


----------



## Teen_Cadet

SeR said:
			
		

> Don't worry. For some reason, there's a handful of reserve units that aren't listed on that site.



Okay thank you.


----------



## Hax24

On a separate note, my local CFRC says they finished processing my application and sent it to the Reserve infantry unit I applied to.

How long should I expect until I receive a call from them offering the position? A few weeks?  A month? Two months?

Thanks.


----------



## mariomike

Hax24 said:
			
		

> How long should I expect until I receive a call from them offering the position?



Some examples here.

Application Process Samples  
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/13064.0/topicseen.html

"I am sure that I am not the only one interested in this info as I see posts all the time asking "how long does it take?". "


----------



## Hax24

Yah I've looked through that a lot, unfortunately there is no recent info for the time it takes to get offered a position from a Reserve unit once the application process has been completed.


----------



## Cyrius007

JM2345 said:
			
		

> I had concerns about this while applying, and I don't see how that would need to be necessary. When we apply online, we need to send photocopies of the documents, and this requires us to rip open the sealed envelopes to copy the front and back. I am not in Nova Scotia, so can anyone confirm if this will be an issue with my documents if I get the call to go visit my local recruiting center for Regular Force? Will I need to order new transcripts in a sealed envelope? I understand this post was just referring to a reserve application in Nova Scotia, but I will take this time to get clarification on the matter for everyone else.



no need to be in sealed envelope. Just bring your original documents and you recruiter will make photocopies. The best is to search for the unit you want to join on the internet, they almost all give a recruiter email. Contact him, he will take care of you file and be sure everything is good before sending it to HQ. Mine even made me meet the captain of the unit to discuss about the job.


----------



## ReserveHopeful

I've been trying to reach Reserve recruiters but it's very hard to get a hold of them...

Would it be better to just go to the Reserve recruitment centre in person and inquire about any vacant positions?


----------



## Teager

ReserveHopeful said:
			
		

> I've been trying to reach Reserve recruiters but it's very hard to get a hold of them...
> 
> Would it be better to just go to the Reserve recruitment centre in person and inquire about any vacant positions?



Yes, going in person is the best thing to do. Also gives you a look at what reserve life is like on a parade night.


----------



## ReserveHopeful

Hi everyone, just a little update.

I managed to get in touch with a recruiter and will be going next week to pick up a "letter"

Correct me if I'm wrong but I am guessing that I take this letter from the Reserve and take all the forms and apply directly at CFRC headquarters?

Thank you everyone for the response.


----------



## eugene1213

sorry guys, this question might sound stupid.
I didn't do a lot research when I applied for the local regiment, right now I am still waiting for my application to be processed, is it too late to change regiment?
thanks guys


----------



## Scott

It's never too late for proper capitalization.


----------



## DAA

eugene1213 said:
			
		

> sorry guys, this question might sound stupid.
> I didn't do a lot research when I applied for the local regiment, right now I am still waiting for my application to be processed, is it too late to change regiment?
> thanks guys



Just go down and talk to the Recruiter at the other unit that you would prefer joining up with.  It's as simple as that.


----------



## armrecceman

I know that you can't be sworn in until all pre-requisites are met, but can you complete the application process while still in grade 10? I'd like to do a full-time BMQ/SQ in the summer after gr. 10, and if it's possible, I would like to apply ASAP in order to be loaded on a full-time course. I.e: If I turn 16 in the November of gr. 10, and finish gr. 10 in June, can I apply in November or do I have to wait until June? thanks.


----------



## AgentSmith

armrecceman said:
			
		

> I know that you can't be sworn in until all pre-requisites are met, but can you complete the application process while still in grade 10? I'd like to do a full-time BMQ/SQ in the summer after gr. 10, and if it's possible, I would like to apply ASAP in order to be loaded on a full-time course. I.e: If I turn 16 in the November of gr. 10, and finish gr. 10 in June, can I apply in November or do I have to wait until June? thanks.



You will need to talk to a recruiter. You need a min of grade ten to be enrolled. 

Also the wait time can be a while so you might not be enrolled in time to get a full time course (I'm not even sure they run full time BMQ anymore) It's better to do the weekend courses then do your trade course in the summer so you can be fully qualified within a year instead of waiting a year to get your trade course.


----------



## MPHopeful13

AgentSmith said:
			
		

> You will need to talk to a recruiter. You need a min of grade ten to be enrolled.
> 
> Also the wait time can be a while so you might not be enrolled in time to get a full time course (I'm not even sure they run full time BMQ anymore) It's better to do the weekend courses then do your trade course in the summer so you can be fully qualified within a year instead of waiting a year to get your trade course.


Ok, thanks for the info regarding my question. Re your second statement, being a high school student, I'd prefer to BMQ/SQ in the summer after grade 10 and trades course in the summer following grade 11, in order to minimize the amount of conflicts that may arise (I.e. Huge test on a Monday, no time to study because I was on course all weekend). Please note that I do understand that such conflicts will arise, due to field ex's and such, but if I could get summer courses, I'm thinking that the amount of conflicts would be minimized (BMQ every weekend for however many weeks (11?, 12?) vs. 1 FTX per month).


----------



## RedcapCrusader

MPHopeful13 said:
			
		

> Ok, thanks for the info regarding my question. Re your second statement, being a high school student, I'd prefer to BMQ/SQ in the summer after grade 10 and trades course in the summer following grade 11, in order to minimize the amount of conflicts that may arise (I.e. Huge test on a Monday, no time to study because I was on course all weekend). Please note that I do understand that such conflicts will arise, due to field ex's and such, but if I could get summer courses, I'm thinking that the amount of conflicts would be minimized (BMQ every weekend for however many weeks (11?, 12?) vs. 1 FTX per month).



You don't always get what you want. Summer courses are harder and harder to come by and depending on your geographical location you may only have the option of a weekend course. Your trade courses however, will be full-time pending available space and instructors, some recruits sit around at the unit for years sometimes waiting for courses and end up releasing. Especially in a time of budget cuts, take any and all courses you can when they're available because it may be a long time before you'll see it offered again.

My advice to you is wait until you're finished High School, you'll have less to worry about and more command and control over scheduling your work and schooling needs. If your username is any indication as well, you cannot join the Military Police (PRes or Reg) without meeting the following:


18 yrs of Age
Enrolled in Grade 12 (Regular Force require a College Diploma in Police Studies/Law & Security/Criminal Justice)
Drivers Licence (full, unrestricted)
Good Character and morale attributes

However, you could join other PRes units.


----------



## AgentSmith

MPHopeful13 said:
			
		

> Ok, thanks for the info regarding my question. Re your second statement, being a high school student, I'd prefer to BMQ/SQ in the summer after grade 10 and trades course in the summer following grade 11, in order to minimize the amount of conflicts that may arise (I.e. Huge test on a Monday, no time to study because I was on course all weekend). Please note that I do understand that such conflicts will arise, due to field ex's and such, but if I could get summer courses, I'm thinking that the amount of conflicts would be minimized (BMQ every weekend for however many weeks (11?, 12?) vs. 1 FTX per month).



As another poster said you don't always get what you want. In the military you don't get a choice. If they only have weekend courses available, that's what you get. I went to college full time and still did my BMQ on weekends without issue. If your school offers it, maybe look into the CO-OP program through the military. Also, even if you did a full time BMQ/BMQ-L you'd be sitting on your butt for at least a year waiting for the next summer to get your trade course.


----------



## Spotswood-

Hey guys,
I've always wanted to join the reserves, but with my current career I thought it would not be an option. I was looking into it online and found out about part-time BMQs, which I could definitely do! 
What I would like to know is, are there part time BMQs in Winnipeg area, and who would I need to contact to apply for it?


----------



## ItsaPugsLife

When I looked into the reserves I was told to contact a reserve unit directly. 
http://www.army-armee.forces.gc.ca/en/jobs-careers/reserve.page#manitoba
If you go here and scroll down to Manitoba and Saskatchewan it will give you a list of the reserve units.  
I would suppose the best advice would be to get in contact with one of those, notably the headquarters, and they at the very least, can point you in the correct direction.

Cheers and Goodluck  ;D


----------



## WinterGhost

Hello, 

I have some questions about recruiting that I haven't had answered yet. I've tried contacting a recruiter but they're only available one day a week at the base I am applying to, and I haven't been able to contact them even on that day. I haven't had time to go up to the base either to actually meet a recruiter. I've spoken to a person in the military currently and someone who used to be in the reserves, but I still have some questions that I need answers to. I  turned 16 last June and I am really interested in a career in the Army.

1. I saw that the minimum time needed to serve every month was 4 evenings plus a full weekend. Would those 4 evenings be allowed to translate to 4 full days? If so, would more than one full weekend be allowed? I heard on the evenings that it was things like marching and such, so I wasn't too sure.

2. I've heard that lodging and food is provided while at the base training, and such. Would it lodging and food still be provided if you served more than the minimum time bracket?

3. To apply you need to give certain identification, what kind of documents should I look at getting to apply?

4. What is the exact time schedule? Say for evenings what time would I need to arrive, what time would it end. Same for weekends.

5. To join the reserves do I need to enter with a trade? I have no trade experience, so I wouldn't be able to join in with a trade. If you don't need a trade, would it lower your chance of getting in?

6. Will I need a drivers licence? 

7. How long would basic training be? I've heard its done over a set of weekends. I'd prefer to do it all at once to get all I can out of basic training. I prefer a challenge.

8. After an application is filed, how long am I looking at before I get a reply?

9. When you earn ranks in the reserves and later join the forces full time, does your rank carry over or do you need to start from scratch?

10. After basic training is done, what kind of things will I be doing for work? 

I'm sorry if these are fairly common questions with answers found quite easily, it's just that I personally haven't found answers to them myself and these are things I've been wondering about for well over a year. Also, I've already set my mind to join the reserves/army regardless of any of the answers to the questions above, so please answer 100% honestly and as best as possible.

I look forward to hearing your replies. 

EDIT: Thank you Ludoc and Brasidas for the quick replies. I'm going to see if I can get in contact with a recruiter this Tuesday just to get answers to the more specific answers that seem to vary from base to base. Thanks again.


----------



## Brasidas

WinterGhost said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I have some questions about recruiting that I haven't had answered yet. I've tried contacting a recruiter but they're only available one day a week at the base I am applying to, and I haven't been able to contact them even on that day. I haven't had time to go up to the base either to actually meet a recruiter. I've spoken to a person in the military currently and someone who used to be in the reserves, but I still have some questions that I need answers to. I  turned 16 last June and I am really interested in a career in the Army.
> 
> 1. I saw that the minimum time needed to serve every month was 4 evenings plus a full weekend. Would those 4 evenings be allowed to translate to 4 full days? If so, would more than one full weekend be allowed? I heard on the evenings that it was things like marching and such, so I wasn't too sure.



Minimum is one evening per month.



> 2. I've heard that lodging and food is provided while at the base training, and such. Would it lodging and food still be provided if you served more than the minimum time bracket?



You normally get rations and quarters while on courses and taskings. If its local to your area you may be able to stay at home.

You are not guaranteed to be able to work more than the normal parades, but you can request it. If a tasking is local to your area, you may not be offered rations and quarters.



> 3. To apply you need to give certain identification, what kind of documents should I look at getting to apply?







> 4. What is the exact time schedule? Say for evenings what time would I need to arrive, what time would it end. Same for weekends.



Depends on the unit.



> 5. To join the reserves do I need to enter with a trade? I have no trade experience, so I wouldn't be able to join in with a trade. If you don't need a trade, would it lower your chance of getting in?



You choose a military trade. There may be a handful of civilian equivalencies granted. But the reserve targets recruitment to training their own. Some people join the reserve in part to get relevant training for their civilian career, such as vehicle techs (mechanics).



> 6. Will I need a drivers licence?



No. Its often helpful for getting to an armoury. My first day after basic took three hours one way to get from the burbs to the armoury.



> 7. How long would basic training be? I've heard its done over a set of weekends. I'd prefer to do it all at once to get all I can out of basic training. I prefer a challenge.



Last full-time courses I saw were four weeks BMQ, four weeks SQ. You may not be offered a choice in course format. Expect approximately 40 day-equivalents. I may be corrected on that.



> 8. After an application is filed, how long am I looking at before I get a reply?


There's a big range.



> 9. When you earn ranks in the reserves and later join the forces full time, does your rank carry over or do you need to start from scratch?


There's a big range. It depends on experience and differences in training.



> 10. After basic training is done, what kind of things will I be doing for work?



Courses related to your occupation, preparation for courses, familiarization with your trade, support of your unit's operations, and individual soldier skills.



> I'm sorry if these are fairly common questions with answers found quite easily, it's just that I personally haven't found answers to them myself and these are things I've been wondering about for well over a year. Also, I've already set my mind to join the reserves/army regardless of any of the answers to the questions above, so please answer 100% honestly and as best as possible.
> 
> I look forward to hearing your replies.



Learn to effectively search for answers yourself. Go to local armouries, shadow somebody, and ask questions. Find out more about your options for trades.


----------



## Ludoc

WinterGhost said:
			
		

> 1. I saw that the minimum time needed to serve every month was 4 evenings plus a full weekend. Would those 4 evenings be allowed to translate to 4 full days? If so, would more than one full weekend be allowed? I heard on the evenings that it was things like marching and such, so I wasn't too sure.


You need to be there when everyone else is. Otherwise how will people mentor you?



> 2. I've heard that lodging and food is provided while at the base training, and such. Would it lodging and food still be provided if you served more than the minimum time bracket?


Rations and quarters (food and lodging) is provided when you are away from your home unit regardless of the time you serve.



> 3. To apply you need to give certain identification, what kind of documents should I look at getting to apply?


When you make contact with a recruiter they will let you know as well as give you reams of paperwork to fill out.



> 4. What is the exact time schedule? Say for evenings what time would I need to arrive, what time would it end. Same for weekends.


That depends on what unit you apply to.



> 5. To join the reserves do I need to enter with a trade? I have no trade experience, so I wouldn't be able to join in with a trade. If you don't need a trade, would it lower your chance of getting in?


Every unit is made up of people either specializing in one trade (an infantry unit) or a bunch of people with different trades (a service battalion). While some military trades are analogous to civilian trades they are all different in quite a few ways. The CAF will provide all the training you need to be able to perform your trade. Prior experience in a related trade is beneficial but unnecessary, the vast majority of people join without any previous training. In fact in many trades it is not possible to have experience in the things the CAF does as military members are the only ones who do it.



> 6. Will I need a drivers licence?


Generally no, but it helps.



> 7. How long would basic training be? I've heard its done over a set of weekends. I'd prefer to do it all at once to get all I can out of basic training. I prefer a challenge.


Weekend vs full time training depends on how your unit/brigade (group of local units) is currently running its training.



> 8. After an application is filed, how long am I looking at before I get a reply?


That depends on what unit you apply to and when you apply.



> 9. When you earn ranks in the reserves and later join the forces full time, does your rank carry over or do you need to start from scratch?


*IF* you are able to switch from one to the other you will, generally, either move over at the same rank or lose one rank level. Which happens depends on your circumstances (time in rank, qualifications, etc) and whether there is an open spot available for you to fill. That, of course, assumes you switch over and stay in the same trade, if you also switch trades all bets are off.



> 10. After basic training is done, what kind of things will I be doing for work?


Again that depends on what kind of unit you apply to.


----------



## RedcapCrusader

Weekday training nights will usually be 1830-2200

Go to your local reserve unit Recruiting NCO or even the CFRC; they'll be able to answer these questions with much more detail


----------



## Keirt

Hi there,

I'm currently going into first year software development at a college. It's a 3 year advanced diploma with an option to complete a Bachelor's of Technology afterwards.

I'm interested in the Signals Officer trade as well as Engineer Officer. I was wondering if it is possible to join the reserves for the Officer trades even though I'm doing a diploma, I do have intent on completing the Bachelor's though.


----------



## p.how

Hello,

This is my first post here, and I was hoping to get some information about the recruitment process.

I am a student currently working on a Paralegal Diploma, and I was looking for part-time opportunities in the CF. I previously contacted a few different Reserve units, and recently was invited via email to attend a recruiting information session at a local armoury. The email said that there will be a presentation, and staff on hand to answer any questions; it also said that "After the information session, individual selection for interviews will be made."

The questions I have are; should I bring anything with me to this session (Resume, etc), and what sort of criteria would these interviews be based on?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Master Corporal Steven

Good day p.how,

An information session is to provide you with more information on the local primary reserve unit in your area and occupations available within that Primary Reserve unit. You are not required to bring any documents to an information session however that being said you may bring your proof of citizenship and official academic transcripts with you. The interviewing at the end of the information session is to provide additional information for those interested in joining that local reserve unit and for the local reserve unit to decide on which individuals that they may like to see join their unit. If you’re interested and selected then the Reserve unit will provide you with more information on the application process for the Primary Reserve force.

You can find more information about the primary reserves on our website at the following link: 

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/careeroptions-123#tab3


----------



## Mike7788

Sorry I keep posting topics for those following and answering my questions I just have no time to search, and even if I did search "reserves" nothing relevant comes up.




I have many friends in the forces who have told me to join the reserves first, instead of full-time, just so I know what i'm getting myself into.

I see most of the trades I want to do have both full-time and part-time options.

I guess my questions are as follows:

As a reservist Pilot, would I have to be in post-secondary school to be part-time or on my way to completing a relevant degree? Are sufficient high-school marks(University courses with +65 average okay)?

If going for infantry or something related that's NCM, will my rank in the reserves carry over to full-time if I decide to take the plunge?

Is there voluntary training in the summer that lasts most of it's months (Weapons for example for infantry or flying for example Pilot)? Is this training mandatory? Would this training be similar to the training done for officer's (Yes i'm aware not the same but the way it works) who are getting their education paid for by the forces?

I would talk to a recruiter but my next days off are limited and I was just there yesterday >.<. Slipped my mind.


----------



## krimynal

Mike7788 said:
			
		

> Sorry I keep posting topics for those following and answering my questions I just have no time to search, and even if I did search "reserves" nothing relevant comes up.



so since you have NO TIME to search, I have NO TIME to answer you.

You are looking into an officer trade yet you come up like we are here to spoon feed every move you do ?

If you have no time to even search for answers , you have NO TIME to join the army , simple as that


----------



## Loachman

Mike7788 said:
			
		

> Sorry I keep posting topics for those following and answering my questions I just have no time to search



From what terrible ailment did your last slave die?



			
				Mike7788 said:
			
		

> even if I did search "reserves" nothing relevant comes up.



Perhaps some day you will have enough time to look up a second word.


----------



## Blackadder1916

There is a quote (somewhat well known) about "stupid and lazy officers".  Look it up, if you have time.  It may foretell your career progression.


----------



## runormal

Here you go man!
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+reserve+summer+training#

Everything you'll ever need!


----------



## Michael OLeary

Mike7788 said:
			
		

> I have many friends in the forces who have told me to join the reserves first, instead of full-time, just so I know what i'm getting myself into.



Perhaps your friends, who are so helpful, can also do some research for you.



			
				Mike7788 said:
			
		

> As a reservist Pilot, would I have to be in post-secondary school to be part-time or on my way to completing a relevant degree? Are sufficient high-school marks(University courses with +65 average okay)?



Pilot is an officer classification. Officers applicants are required to have a degree or be working toward one. being a reserve officer does not absolve an applicant of that expectation. Regardless, you can't join the Reserves as a pilot applicant, see the quote below from Loachman.

site:army.ca pilots in reserves

Reserve Pilot Recruitment



			
				Loachman said:
			
		

> The Reserve Pilot Training Programme was cancelled in the early nineties. It was a two-year fulltime process, and the courses were all Regular Force ones. HELICOP (HELicopter Industry CO-operation Programme), which replaced it, may still be in existence, but I've not heard anything about that for many years. It was never a rip-roaring success. The last minimum eligibility requirement, of which I was aware, was a commercial helicopter licence and five hundred hours. Other than that, one would have to be a former Regular Force Pilot.




Those grades are unlikely to be competitive for placement as a pilot candidate. We have seen the same question from pilot aspirants wondering ifs their 90 averages are solid enough.

site:army.ca pilot high school grades



			
				Mike7788 said:
			
		

> If going for infantry or something related that's NCM, will my rank in the reserves carry over to full-time if I decide to take the plunge?



Maybe, depending on such things as time in, qualifications, how badly the Reg F wants you.

site:army.ca component transfer



			
				Mike7788 said:
			
		

> Is there voluntary training in the summer that lasts most of it's months (Weapons for example for infantry or flying for example Pilot)? Is this training mandatory? Would this training be similar to the training done for officer's (Yes i'm aware not the same but the way it works) who are getting their education paid for by the forces?



There are summer training and courses. Your opportunities will have limited selection for some years, and will seldom be negotiable. If you don't train in the summer early in your career, when many of the courses you will need are offered, you will not advance.

site:army.ca reserve summer training



			
				Mike7788 said:
			
		

> I would talk to a recruiter but my next days off are limited and I was just there yesterday >.<. Slipped my mind.



Start writing your questions for the recruiter down. Go through them as a checklist. That way you don't forget things.

Use your very limited and valuable time to explore the above links fully. Note the structure of the searches, and refine them as you begin to learn the critical vocabulary for each area of inquiry. Learn not to search only for such general terms as "reserves" or "training." Remember, the personal time of everyone here is valuable to them too, never presume that yours is somehow more valuable.


----------



## dapaterson

Note that Reserve officers are encouraged to have a degree,  but it is only mandatory for those enrolled after 31 March 2013, and then only for promotion to the rank of major or above.


----------



## Mike7788

Today, again, I made my way to the recruiters in my home town and got some awesome information. I plan to apply for the Seneca College route for Pilot this upcoming school year.

All is well. 

What I was planning though was maybe wait a year, try out reserves, and see how I like it as i've always been fond of the work infantry does as well.
When the time came, ask for a CT and go to school if pilot is the way I want to go.


What the recruiters then said was CTs are so backed up that it could take 3-4 years to process and it would ruin all my hope to become a pilot soon.


I guess my question is what would you do?
Have any experience with CTs? Do they really take that long?

I've read they're backed up, and i've also read someone getting it done very quick. 

What would you guys say?


----------



## Mike7788

Also (sorry I don't see an edit button). The recruiter couldn't really answer me on this.

Would reserving with The Queens Own Infantry in Toronto(The only infantry to have a parachute jump) increase chances of SAR Tech?

Been my dream ever since I was a kid, if not for pilot 

THANKS


----------



## sharki9876

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> There is a quote (somewhat well known) about "stupid and lazy officers".  Look it up, if you have time.  It may foretell your career progression.




"I divide my officers into four classes; the clever, the lazy, the industrious, and the stupid. Each officer possesses at least two of these qualities. Those who are clever and industrious are fitted for the highest staff appointments. Use can be made of those who are stupid and lazy. The man who is clever and lazy however is for the very highest command; he has the temperament and nerves to deal with all situations. But whoever is stupid and industrious is a menace and must be removed immediately!" 

General Baron Von Hammersteiner-Equord 
Commander-in-Chief 
The Reichswehr

 8)


----------



## dangerboy

Mike7788 said:
			
		

> Would reserving with The Queens Own Infantry in Toronto(The only infantry to have a parachute jump) increase chances of SAR Tech?
> 
> THANKS



Just so you know the unit is called The Queen's Own Rifles of Canada (QOR). Also to clarify their jump tasking, they are the only reserve unit with a jump tasking, all three regular force Infantry Regiments have a battalion with a jump company.  It is also possible to get a basic para course without being part of a unit with the jump tasking, a lot harder but still possible.


----------



## mariomike

Mike7788 said:
			
		

> Have any experience with CTs?



No, but you can read this Q and A of those who do. If you still have questions, you can post them in that thread.

Component Transfers (Reserve to Regular): Q&A
http://army.ca/forums/threads/12797.0



			
				Mike7788 said:
			
		

> all my hope to become a pilot soon.


Likewise if you want to be a Pilot, you can read and ask those questions there.

The "So You Want To Be A Pilot" Merged Thread  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/12744.0



			
				Mike7788 said:
			
		

> chances of SAR Tech?



Same if you want to be a SAR Tech.

SAR Tech  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/199.0


----------



## cryco

mm, you're too nice. Let 'em do some work.


----------



## Loachman

Forget Pilot. You do not want that anywhere nearly enough to stand a chance of success, even if your high school marks were adequate.

If your motivation is insufficient to do your own research here, which requires a fraction of a percent of the effort to earn one's wings, then the best advice that I can offer is "give up".


----------



## Michael OLeary

cryco said:
			
		

> mm, you're too nice. Let 'em do some work.



The size and scope of the content here can make it a challenge to find things you know have been posted. For someone new that doesn't have a grasp of the applicable vocabulary, an understanding of the different trades, or the complex structure of the CAF, finding things can be a lost cause. This site has enough of a tarnished reputation from members telling newbies to "fuck off and search" and mocking their understanding of the CAF. There are more than enough people here who claim to have vast knowledge and experience that are just too ready to think their time is too valuable to be helpful. Offering a few links, and helping a newbie sort out how to find things isn't being 'too nice," it's being a member of a community. And we've never had too much of that.


----------



## The_Falcon

Merged both of your (redundant) topics, don't make any more unless they are substantially different from what you have already posted. 

HM


----------



## mariomike

This thread rekindles nostalgic memories of the Rainbow Post.

BEFORE YOU POST - READ THIS:
http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/82669/post-795111.html#msg795111


----------



## cryco

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> The size and scope of the content here can make it a challenge to find things you know have been posted. For someone new that doesn't have a grasp of the applicable vocabulary, an understanding of the different trades, or the complex structure of the CAF, finding things can be a lost cause. This site has enough of a tarnished reputation from members telling newbies to "frig off and search" and mocking their understanding of the CAF. There are more than enough people here who claim to have vast knowledge and experience that are just too ready to think their time is too valuable to be helpful. Offering a few links, and helping a newbie sort out how to find things isn't being 'too nice," it's being a member of a community. And we've never had too much of that.



I understand what you're saying, but.... When I first sign up in any forum, I will lurk and read. See at what frequency people post, what kind of topics are brought up. I will try the search function and if it yields tons of unreadable results, I'll google-fu it with the forum name. This isn't rocket science.
Someone wanting to join the military and would like to plan their future, can take some time, do some research.
And I never post to respond f-off nor would I advocate this mentality, I have helped out in the past; but when I said he was too nice, it's because he provided a bunch of links, rather than say one link and some friendly advice. Basically an indirect way of letting OP know that he was helped quite a bit, maybe prompting a thank you for mm.
What's that saying about teaching a man to fish rather than just giving him the fish? And shouldn't today's youth be more adept at this sort of stuff that the older folks?
In the end though, you're the better man today with a compelling argument to stay friendly.


----------



## Loachman

Mike7788 said:
			
		

> I just have no time to search



My sympathometer pegs at the lower end of the scale when somebody blatantly makes such a feeble excuse, and expects others to spend their valuable time on him instead.


----------

